# Disney + streaming video recommendations thread



## Nivag (Mar 26, 2020)

Seeing as there is one of the other services, I thought I'd start one.

Apart from the Marvel* and Star Wars content, the other series so far that's caught my attention is The World According to Jeff Goldblum. 

The reason for the * next to Marvel is they are missing some content due to licencing issues, the Hulk and Spiderman films aren't available.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 26, 2020)

Good navigation. Like the menu screen. Could do with something like prime's xray....I  like finding out about actors.

I've got it for the year see how it goes. It's as expected to date.


----------



## T & P (Mar 26, 2020)

Loved the first two episodes of The Mandalonian


----------



## Saffy (Mar 26, 2020)

I started watching The World According to Jeff Goldblum last night and loved it. 
I got it free for 6 months when I sorted my mobile contract out. It came at the right time


----------



## Nivag (Mar 26, 2020)

T & P said:


> Loved the first two episodes of The Mandalonian


Me too, one of the main reason for buying it.


----------



## maomao (Mar 27, 2020)

Mandalorian's okay. Daughter loves Vampirina (fingers crossed she doesn't find Sophia the First, I banned that once already). Unless I can find something else for grownups this is only going to be a month or two before we go back to Netflix.

At least I can finish the Star Wars movies I suppose.


----------



## CNT36 (Mar 27, 2020)

Is Frozen 2 on there?


----------



## FiFi (Mar 27, 2020)

We are just going to relive the Young Adult's childhood (mid-00s) so 
High School Musical (all 3)
Cadet Kelly
Hannah Montanna
Parent trap (not the good one with Hayley Mills!)
Hallowen Town 
ect ...


----------



## Nivag (Mar 27, 2020)

CNT36 said:


> Is Frozen 2 on there?


Not until the 17th July


----------



## maomao (Mar 27, 2020)

CNT36 said:


> Is Frozen 2 on there?


No. It's on Pirate Bay etc. though.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 27, 2020)

maomao said:


> No. It's on Pirate Bay etc. though.



I'll keep an eye on this thread as ideas for things to torrent.


----------



## CNT36 (Mar 27, 2020)

Thanks.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Mar 27, 2020)

Can you watch all of the Mandalorian before you cancel the free trial or do they hold some episodes back?


----------



## Nivag (Mar 28, 2020)

PursuedByBears said:


> Can you watch all of the Mandalorian before you cancel the free trial or do they hold some episodes back?


They are drip feeding them, currently there are 3 episodes to watch. New one every Friday.


----------



## T & P (May 14, 2020)

After having been repeatedly frustrated by our inability to stream Disney+ to our TV from our fucking iphones or iPad due to Apple being utter cunts, I am delighted to report that NowTV has now added the Disney+ app to their portfolio.

Mandalorian duly put on for a second viewing on a decent sized screen


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 5, 2020)

Not necessarily a recommendation, but this was the most appropriate thread I could find.









						Disney confirms Mulan is coming to Disney+ – but there's a twist
					

There's a price to pay.




					www.digitalspy.com
				






> Disney has announced that _Mulan_ will land on Disney+ on *September 4* in selected territories, where it will be offered to customers at a premium price of $29.99.
> 
> According to _The Hollywood Reporter_, the film will be available to watch in countries including the US, Canada, New Zealand, Australia and many Western European countries.



Lot of speculation as to what this might mean if successful. Can't think it would signal the end of cinemas, but could be impactful, especially given Disney's collection of properties.

30 bucks, though...


----------



## Nivag (Aug 5, 2020)

They are doing the same for Black Widow, I'm guessing it'll be available for free after 6 months or so. Not sure what added bonus you'll get for your 30 bucks apart from seeing it first.


----------



## Reno (Aug 5, 2020)

Nivag said:


> They are doing the same for Black Widow, I'm guessing it'll be available for free after 6 months or so. Not sure what added bonus you'll get for your 30 bucks apart from seeing it first.


Disney have released a statement that they won’t do this with Black Widow. This looks like they are testing the waters though. $30 seems like an insane price and it will immediately get pirated.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 5, 2020)

Aye, there's a parody account on Twitter that said they're doing the same with Black Widow (which I almost posted  ), but Disney currently insisting they won't.


----------



## Reno (Aug 5, 2020)

One reason they are doing this with Mulan is because they think they can justify the price because it’s a family film and $30 is still cheaper than taking a whole family to the cinema.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 5, 2020)

Indeed; I think many, including myself, were thinking "it's not the same as seeing it in the cinema", and while that's still true I imagine for many families it's less of a priority and the convenience of having at home will mean a lot.


----------



## Nivag (Aug 5, 2020)

Reno said:


> One reason they are doing this with Mulan is because they think they can justify the price because it’s a family film and $30 is still cheaper than taking a whole family to the cinema.


Definitely a lot cheaper than taking a family to the cinema especially if you consider snacks and drinks for everyone.


----------



## T & P (Aug 6, 2020)

TBF I would consider this if I had a family. However I would like to see a dual cinema-home release, rather than blanking cinemas altogether- they need all the help they can get atm.

I’d also be more than happy to pay cinema ticket prices to watch other brand new premium Hollywood releases at home during this situation, certainly if some of the funds were used to support cinemas. I know Christopher Nolan is very insistent on his films being watched on the big screen and I completely agree on principle, but if I was offered the chance to watch the constantly- delayed Tenet at home next week for £25, I’d fork out.


----------



## Nivag (Nov 24, 2020)

Just watched the first 2 episodes in the Marvel 616 documentary, https://www.disneyplus.com/en-gb/series/marvels-616/6m8RQWkU0DLX 

Really enjoyed them, the 1st is about the Japanese version of Spiderman and what they had to do to make it work over there, spoiler there's robots!! 

The 2nd episode is about the woman behind the scenes and within the comics over the years and where they are taking comics going forward.


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 24, 2020)

Tangled is actually quite funny.


----------



## Sunray (Dec 21, 2020)

Apart from the Mandalorian, is there anything on the channel worth watching?

I got it with my new O2 contract and apart from some nice shorts from Pixar, its underwhelming.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 21, 2020)

Sunray said:


> Apart from the Mandalorian, is there anything on the channel worth watching?
> 
> I got it with my new O2 contract and apart from some nice shorts from Pixar, its underwhelming.



I think we found some nature stuff. It's got superhero things if your in to that, but we cancelled after our months free trial. Probably great if you have kids.


----------



## T & P (Dec 21, 2020)

Sunray said:


> Apart from the Mandalorian, is there anything on the channel worth watching?
> 
> I got it with my new O2 contract and apart from some nice shorts from Pixar, its underwhelming.


There’s obviously a ton of other Star Wars stuff available, both live action films and animation series. And the behind-the-scenes documentary about Mandalorian, The Gallery, which is great.


----------



## Oldboy (Dec 21, 2020)

Free Solo, Alex Honnold's ascent of El Capitan is a must IMO.


----------



## T & P (Jan 11, 2021)

It might well end up being shit, but I’m really looking forward to Wandavision. Starts this Friday 









						WandaVision - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 11, 2021)

I watched a few Disney classics from my childhood, like 'Escape to Witch Mountain- my first scifi film!

More recently, 'Soul', The mandolorian and currently the second series of 'Runaways'.


----------



## T & P (Jan 11, 2021)

kalidarkone said:


> I watched a few Disney classics from my childhood, like 'Escape to Witch Mountain- my first scifi film!
> 
> More recently, 'Soul', The mandolorian and currently the second series of 'Runaways'.


They desperately need fresh content if they want people to keep their subscription rolling. Once you’ve watched the pre-existing stuff there has been precious little new content worth bothering with, Mandalorian excluded of course.

Having said that there is a decent amount of new series in the horizon. It seems Marvel has taken a leaf out of Star Wars’ book and realised TV series are the way forward right now. Loki in May should be a headliner.


----------



## T & P (Jan 15, 2021)

*WandaVision* update. It’s fucking great  

For those who don’t yet know the premise, forget the Marvel label. This is (so far at least), a spoof sitcom, though clearly there’s more than just that in it, and I am guessing the series might develop into something else. There are already hints of it.

But even if it was going to be just a spoof sitcom, it’s still bloody watchable and enjoyable, and funnier than tons of purpose-written sitcom series. If you have Disney+, check it out. Even if you don’t like superhero stuff that muc

WandaVision: Critics welcome 'delightful' Disney+ series


----------



## Cloo (Jan 15, 2021)

Just watched - fun and intriguing stuff, will definitely keep watching. Both leads are great as well, but then I'd expect that from Olsen & Bettany


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 15, 2021)

Just watched the first one and have a feeling that I needed to have watched all 23 of the Marvel films to understand it. Felt that way about the Avengers films too.


----------



## BoxRoom (Jan 15, 2021)

Big fan of "coma reality" type things where the real world squeezes in every so often. So far this is ticking that box, as well as being a very funny retro sitcom setup. I really wasn't looking forward to this, thought it'd be shite, but I've been proved wrong before and I'm keen to see where this is heading.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 15, 2021)

Why is it played as a shit 50s sitcom? Pretty sure the characters are contemporary. Why no back story? Will I have to read stuff to understand it? Fuck Marvel the money grabbing cunts.


----------



## BoxRoom (Jan 16, 2021)

No idea. But maybe we'll find out!

Oh, and I've watched all the Marvel films and whatnot, and have no clue what's going on here. Just a couple of characters I don't really care about but somehow I'm intrigued.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 16, 2021)

BoxRoom said:


> No idea. But maybe we'll find out!
> 
> Oh, and I've watched all the Marvel films and whatnot, and have no clue what's going on here. Just a couple of characters I don't really care about but somehow I'm intrigued.


I’m definitely intrigued. Some stuff that happened in the first episode has already got me thinking there’s something about this world that it off (apart from the fact that it seems to be set in the 50s, in black and white, and seems to be a take off of I Love Lucy


----------



## T & P (Jan 16, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I’m definitely intrigued. Some stuff that happened in the first episode has already got me thinking there’s something about this world that it off (apart from the fact that it seems to be set in the 50s, in black and white, and seems to be a take off of I Love Lucy


As you watch the second episode you’ll realise there is a changing theme going on, regarding what the episodes seem to be based on...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 20, 2021)

Hello. O2 has just given me three months free for topping up £20. Seems like a good deal. 
What is there to watch apart from all the Star Wars and Disney films? I heard there is Wandavision and that Bobba Jett show.


----------



## trashpony (Jan 20, 2021)

BoxRoom said:


> No idea. But maybe we'll find out!
> 
> Oh, and I've watched all the Marvel films and whatnot, and have no clue what's going on here. Just a couple of characters I don't really care about but somehow I'm intrigued.


I didn't really like it but I was watching it with my 13 year old who was REALLY looking forward to it and was super disappointed. 

Incidentally, why is my dog your profile picture?


----------



## Mattym (Jan 20, 2021)

Agreed about the intrigue- my son's been explaining to me about their roles in the other films (but if I'm being honest, I'm not certain what he means).


----------



## CNT36 (Jan 20, 2021)

Mattym said:


> Agreed about the intrigue- my son's been explaining to me about their roles in the other films (but if I'm being honest, I'm not certain what he means).


One's a dead robot the other's a sad witch.


----------



## Mattym (Jan 21, 2021)

CNT36 said:


> One's a dead robot the other's a sad witch.



Thank you- that's all my son needed to say.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 21, 2021)

Logged in last night and watched Wanda vision which I thought was alright. Something that will obviously slowly develop. I read a lot of people complaining about the fact that there was not enough weirdness in episode one, but I liked the very slow subtle bits of weird. The show was nicely done as a perfect parody, so when something wasn't quite right it really stood out without being too blatant. It looks like this will be done with quite soon which I think is a shame. I'm not a marvel film fan for the most part so it will be a bit sad to see it merge into some avengers / Dr strange shite.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 21, 2021)

Spent last night putting in my 'favorates' and despite going through the whole catalogue I was done quite quickly. It's not going to be worth keeping the subscription beyond the free period, I think I'll be done in less than a month.

Also disappointed that not all Disney pictures are available. No condor man, no London connection.
Happy to see the cat from outer space and that dog lawyer thing.

And there is a live action lady and the tramp!!!!! Why? So flipping weird, can't wait to see that, the thumbnail looks hilarious (spaghetti dinner kiss obviously).

All the Disney cartoon series are well shit except star Vs the forces of evil and gravity falls, which are more than passable.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 21, 2021)

Watching the Mandolorian thing. I guess I just don't care about Star Wars anymore. It's OK I suppose, I'm three episodes in but I still feel like I could just walk away at any moment and never give a shit about it ever again. I'm told it's the best Star Wars thing of the new stuff. I imagine rise of Skywalker is a massive load of shit.


----------



## T & P (Jan 22, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Watching the Mandolorian thing. I guess I just don't care about Star Wars anymore. It's OK I suppose, I'm three episodes in but I still feel like I could just walk away at any moment and never give a shit about it ever again. I'm told it's the best Star Wars thing of the new stuff. I imagine rise of Skywalker is a massive load of shit.


It grows on you as the series progresses. Just like the bond between Mando and The Child. And you have some Easter eggs and cameos coming your way that will put a smile on your face wide enough to split your cheeks.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 22, 2021)

T & P said:


> It grows on you as the series progresses. Just like the bond between Mando and The Child. And you have some Easter eggs and cameos coming your way that will put a smile on your face wide enough to split your cheeks.


I am seeing lots of Star Wars eggs etc but they don't excite me one bit, and I'm finding the battles boring (apart from the IG88 walk and shoot bit). I think Star Wars has become too muddied by all the extra films etc, and perhaps it's just not as fascinating as a far off fantasy anymore. I couldn't be arsed if Skywalker et el all showed up for a PSA, just bumping into the 20 people we know from the main films in such a large universe would be so coincidental it would be embarrassing. I'm glad it's not following boba fett as I thought it would, a super minor character that would have to be bought back to life (like Darth Maul - ugh, belittles every death). . . nice to finally have new people unlike the latest films. 
Worst of all was perhaps the solo film . . . sticking in every tiny reference to his past life han made in the films into events that happened during perhaps a couple of weeks in his life. Super embarrassing. . . . if it goes down that route I will be well pissed off. If it goes all spaghetti western / Japanese shogun serial with new characters in the Star Wars universe then I think that might be acceptable if it develops into an interesting story.


----------



## T & P (Jan 22, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Spent last night putting in my 'favorates' and despite going through the whole catalogue I was done quite quickly. It's not going to be worth keeping the subscription beyond the free period, I think I'll be done in less than a month.
> 
> Also disappointed that not all Disney pictures are available. No condor man, no London connection.
> Happy to see the cat from outer space and that dog lawyer thing.
> ...


Disney have always been sneaky fucks when it comes to their back catalogue. Back in the days before internet and ebay and streaming, they would only release DVDs of their films for a limited period, even the legacy ones from decades past. So prices remained as high as new release DVDs and you ended up paying £12 for Dumbo during the limited period they’d release a batch to the market.

Right now I’m watching Ratatouille, which is fucking superb and an all-time great for me, on Sky Movies on demand as they’re currently showing it. Is it available on Disney+? Is it fuck.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 22, 2021)

T & P said:


> Disney have always been sneaky fucks when it comes to their back catalogue. Back in the days before internet and ebay and streaming, they would only release DVDs of their films for a limited period, even the legacy ones from decades past. So prices remained as high as new release DVDs and you ended up paying £12 for Dumbo during the limited period they’d release a batch to the market.
> 
> Right now I’m watching Ratatouille, which is fucking superb and an all-time great for me, on Sky Movies on demand as they’re currently showing it. Is it available on Disney+? Is it fuck.


Loads of Disney is out of copyright in Japan (and I assume other countries that didn't change the laws suit large corporations) so you can pick up all the old shit like dumbo on DVD and blu ray for a quid in pound shops. I have a copy of Bambi because I left the cinema at five minutes in (I needed the loo and would only go at home apparently) so have never seen it all. Still haven't. 



My daughter told me the other day she started watching the DVD and only made it five minutes in as well, though I think she was more upset by the _spoilers_ death of the mother.


----------



## T & P (Jan 22, 2021)

Yeah I can sympathise with your daughter there. I’ve only seen Bambi once, as a kid, and have never felt like watching it agai. Quite likely because I still remember how desperately sad the death felt as a child.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 22, 2021)

We bought it over Christmas as we wanted to watch the Mandalorian (which we thoroughly enjoyed) but otherwise it was a bit meh contents wise. Watched a couple of Marvel films we hadn't seen (Ant Man and Dr Strange), watched Rogue One and I watched a couple of the newer Star Wars films as I hadn't seen them. Was debating whether to keep it cos of WandaVision but have to say was pretty underwhelmed by the first 2 episodes so I think I'll be cancelling my membership before we have to pay for another month.

ETA - judging the contents it would be absolutely brilliant to have if you have young kids. Otherwise not so much.


----------



## T & P (Jan 22, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I am seeing lots of Star Wars eggs etc but they don't excite me one bit, and I'm finding the battles boring (apart from the IG88 walk and shoot bit). I think Star Wars has become too muddied by all the extra films etc, and perhaps it's just not as fascinating as a far off fantasy anymore. I couldn't be arsed if Skywalker et el all showed up for a PSA, just bumping into the 20 people we know from the main films in such a large universe would be so coincidental it would be embarrassing. I'm glad it's not following boba fett as I thought it would, a super minor character that would have to be bought back to life (like Darth Maul - ugh, belittles every death). . . nice to finally have new people unlike the latest films.
> Worst of all was perhaps the solo film . . . sticking in every tiny reference to his past life han made in the films into events that happened during perhaps a couple of weeks in his life. Super embarrassing. . . . if it goes down that route I will be well pissed off. If it goes all spaghetti western / Japanese shogun serial with new characters in the Star Wars universe then I think that might be acceptable if it develops into an interesting story.


I’m rewatching the whole thing atm, and on the finale of S1 right now as it happens, and it stands up to repeat viewings. FWIW even though I’m a massive SW fan I can see where you’re coming from regarding the first few episodes.

But believe me, it only gets better from where you are. From episode 4 things start to get very interesting, and it just builds up from there. Out of the final four episodes of S1, three of them are at least 8/10 for me. And the different directors/ themes for every episode keep the whole thing fresh. But if it’s still ‘take it or leave it‘ for you by the end of episode 7, I guess the rest of the series won’t grab you.

I hope you will still give it its credit for both focusing on the expanded background world of the SW universe rather than being all Jedi, Force and lightsabers. And equally for how right they’ve got the visuals and the CGI/ practical effects balance. The prequel trilogy is a textbook example of how not to do CGI. The sequel trilogy was better but still too polished to be faithful to the original trilogy. This on the other hand is just spot on, and looks fucking great.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 22, 2021)

T & P said:


> I hope you will still give it its credit for both focusing on the expanded background world of the SW universe rather than being all Jedi, Force and lightsabers. And equally for how right they’ve got the visuals and the CGI/ practical effects balance. The prequel trilogy is a textbook example of how not to do CGI. The sequel trilogy was better but still too polished to be faithful to the original trilogy. This on the other hand is just spot on, and looks fucking great.



I definitely do give it credit for those reasons, and would have gone goo goo nuts for it if I was ten. It's the best thing to come out of star wars since the originals. I just think that train might have already left the station for me. I'll carry on with it though.
They really really really should have done something more like this for solo, a simple short tight solo stand alone one shot story, nothing to do with lando or kessel runs. The new films really needed an actual story arc written before they started. An utter utter waste of the franchise, and now they can't go back.


----------



## T & P (Jan 22, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I definitely do give it credit for those reasons, and would have gone goo goo nuts for it if I was ten. It's the best thing to come out of star wars since the originals. I just think that train might have already left the station for me. I'll carry on with it though.
> They really really really should have done something more like this for solo, a simple short tight solo stand alone one shot story, nothing to do with lando or kessel runs. The new films really needed an actual story arc written before they started. An utter utter waste of the franchise, and now they can't go back.


Rogue One was the only film since the original trilogy to get SW right. It’s no coincidence that like with The Mandalorian there is very limited amount of legacy characters and Jedi shit in it.

A sizeable chunk of writers and production designers from RO are involved in this series, incidentally. I hope they’ll be on board for all the forthcoming series.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 22, 2021)

T & P said:


> Rogue One was the only film since the original trilogy to get SW right. It’s no coincidence that like with The Mandalorian there is very limited amount of legacy characters and Jedi shit in it.



Directed by an old pal of mine!
This is the only one my daughter thought was any good at all. . . and yes it is better, but the main characters are all instantly forgettable. The side characters like the robot and the blind guy were obviously more interesting. . . but I still can't really remember what happened. 
The fundamental flaw is that it's all completely superfluous information that is summed up in a single line in a new hope. . . . even worse I think it undermines the quest to get the info, instead of it being a massive massive operation that took place way before hand, it was literally seconds before the events of the first film. . . . . there really was no need to connect the two, and no need for the new heroes to die (other 'many many people' could have died - it's a kids film) and new adventures with new leading characters could have been created. No. It's just the fucking sky walker dynasty and friends.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 23, 2021)

Watched that 'Soul' Pixar thing.
Ok I guess, but not nearly as amazing and heart warming as I had been led to believe .
Ayoade is really getting those US cartoon credits racked up always playing himself. Apple and Onion is still my favourite.

Daughter and I were a bit disappointed with a couple of aspects.



Spoiler: Daughter and I were a bit disappointed with a couple of aspects.



Would have liked to see 22 being born or whatever, even if she didn't remember anything. Also giving the chap his life back was a major cop out and devalued the emotional element. . . . and the cat, how did that die and come back to life? Why did the man not have serious injuries if he died from the fall?


----------



## Sunray (Jan 28, 2021)

The Pixar movie Soul is great, it's not the pinnacle of Pixar giants like Up and Finding Nemo, but it's still really great.
It was a shame Disney bought out Pixar and turned it into a sequel machine. An unparalleled record of stunning hit movies in a row.

The Pixar side of thing have some really great shorts.  If like me, you have developed a short attention span in the lockdown, these are perfect. 
Burn-e is a side shoot of wall-e. There is a toy story one too.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 28, 2021)

I put it on today to watch some of that super hero stuff and it was all set to German for some reason. 

Anyway. These avengers are all a bit dull aren't they. 
I like the jokey bits like the ant man, the galaxy guys and thor, but the fighting is ever so tedious. I've only got it for three months so I have to do a bit of a marathon of marvel, Star Wars (new ones) and some Pixar I guess.


----------



## T & P (Jan 29, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I put it on today to watch some of that super hero stuff and it was all set to German for some reason.
> 
> Anyway. These avengers are all a bit dull aren't they.
> I like the jokey bits like the ant man, the galaxy guys and thor, but the fighting is ever so tedious. I've only got it for three months so I have to do a bit of a marathon of marvel, Star Wars (new ones) and some Pixar I guess.


I find the ever-present green screen in most of the Marvel films off-putting as well. Yes, special effects are needed in such genre. But they abuse the green screen and then some. You wonder if they managed to film even a single day outdoors and without a digital background in some of those films...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 29, 2021)

T & P said:


> I find the ever-present green screen in most of the Marvel films off-putting as well. Yes, special effects are needed in such genre. But they abuse the green screen and then some. You wonder if they managed to film even a single day outdoors and without a digital background in some of those films...


Agreed. I assume these people are at the best in the biz, but it looks so shite and it's relentless. Not just the backgrounds. The hulk looks more like Shrek than something real, and even the non CGI people seem to be wearing CGI jumpsuits. Seemed somehow less bad in Guardians of the galaxy and ragnarock for some reason. Maybe how it's used in the action or the director? Age of ultron was absolutely dreadful.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 29, 2021)

Wanda vision episode 4. 
I feel like they have blown their load waaaaay too early. What could have been a very interesting reveal in parts or a bit further down the line feels too rushed and massively disappointing before more of the internal world development. Boo. I bet this was for the people who didn't like the weekly sitcom format. It's like revealing the truth about life on mars in the 4th episode. Pfft.


----------



## T & P (Jan 29, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Wanda vision episode 4.
> I feel like they have blown their load waaaaay too early. What could have been a very interesting reveal in parts or a bit further down the line feels too rushed and massively disappointing before more of the internal world development. Boo. I bet this was for the people who didn't like the weekly sitcom format. It's like revealing the truth about life on mars in the 4th episode. Pfft.


Well, in this instance my take on this episode is diametrically the opposite. I think the revelations and the progression of the story were actually spot on and needed.

I mean, most if not all of those who have watched the first three episodes will have by now worked out that the world the main characters live in  is a fake escapism universe created by Wanda to deal with the grief of what has really happened to her lover. . So it would have been extremely disappointing if that had been meant to be the big twist of this 8-part story, when it’s crystal clear from early on.

Everyone watching knows there’s far more than meets the eye about the world they live in, so far better to get all these reveals out of the way now. At least now we feel on more uncharted territory than we did last week- I do, at least.

I also enjoyed the  kind-of 4th wall breakage concept here, not with us the audience but between Wanda’s world and the present-day SWORD agents, who are watching the same sitcom episodes we watched at the beginning of the series, canned laughs and all.[/However this series pans out, credit where its due for the unusual plot devices.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 29, 2021)

T & P said:


> Well, in this instance my take on this episode is diametrically the opposite. I think the revelations and the progression of the story were actually spot on and needed.
> 
> I mean, most if not all of those who have watched the first three episodes will have by now worked out that the world the main characters live in  is a fake escapism universe created by Wanda to deal with the grief of what has really happened to her lover. . So it would have been extremely disappointing if that had been meant to be the big twist of this 8-part story, when it’s crystal clear from early on.
> 
> ...


Yes we all knew it was a world created by Wanda or a world she was trapped in or something. We already know it is an area surrounded by sword agents (I was already pissed off with the end of ep three actually). Would have liked some more slowly unraveling weirdness and speculation as to exactly what is going down before a whole episode of reveal of every single thing in one go. 
I guess I was just disappointed to see some normal marvel stuff, which I find quite dull, rather than something a bit different. In the past I've enjoyed comic books like the animal man reboot where he discovered he has already been rebooted before and is in fact just a comic book story about a character who discovers he is just a character in a comic book and any attempt to escape is just bullshit because it's just part of the story however it is drawn or written.


----------



## T & P (Jan 29, 2021)

I would agree that the unusual nature of the first three episodes was a major part of the enjoyment of this series. But I’m happy to give it the benefit of the doubt. This is likely as not a mid-series ‘breakaway’ episode, and surely next week we’ll be returning to Wanda’s world...


----------



## han (Jan 30, 2021)

T & P said:


> They desperately need fresh content if they want people to keep their subscription rolling. Once you’ve watched the pre-existing stuff there has been precious little new content worth bothering with, Mandalorian excluded of course.



Yeah, I signed up for 1 month so I could watch Soul, and then watched Mandalorian which I absolutely loved. But there is little else that appealed so I didn't continue with t subscription.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 31, 2021)

Giving the Skywalker Star Wars film a go. So far so shite. Why didn't they write an actual story before making these films? It's so insane that the three films so obviously don't match up. Bloody idiots.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 31, 2021)

Oh man this film is woeful. It looks the part but apart from it obviously being written detached from the other film(s) it's sooo bad, the script and dialogue are like a 10 year olds last minute home work.


----------



## T & P (Jan 31, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Giving the Skywalker Star Wars film a go. So far so shite. Why didn't they write an actual story before making these films? It's so insane that the three films so obviously don't match up. Bloody idiots.


Presumably you’re talking about the recent sequel trilogy? Yes, it certainly was the root of all the problems with it, and incomprehensible that it could happen in the first place. Surely the very principle of a trilogy is that it is a story told in three parts

But incredibly this was more like that game kids play in the classroom where you build up a tale randomly and each pupil adds a sentence.

It might have still turned out okay, but AA Abrams decided to film a reboot homage to the original trilogy (or whoever wrote the script decided it that way), so even the most dedicated filmmaker couldn’t have rescued the storyline of the trilogy.

The prequel trilogy was shit but at least it had a coherent story arc ffs.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 31, 2021)

T & P said:


> Presumably you’re talking about the recent sequel trilogy? Yes, it certainly was the root of all the problems with it, and incomprehensible that it could happen in the first place. Surely the very principle of a trilogy is that it is a story told in three parts
> 
> But incredibly this was more like that game kids play in the classroom where you build up a tale randomly and each pupil adds a sentence.
> 
> ...


Yep. This really looks far better than the prequels, but they were bad in different ways. I don't think these newer films make them look better in comparison. What is absolutely insane is that the problems are all so obvious, and should never have made it anywhere near actual production. Fuck knows what went on behind the scenes. Just writing and agreeing the story for the three films first would have solved a lot. . . . then less unnecessary  plot and characters. It's an old swashbuckling action adventure story like raiders and should have been quite simple with a couple of reveals, twists and turns, a bit of comedy and action. 
Anyway, it seems its not compelling enough to finish tonight. Maybe I'm too old. . . . or maybe they fucked it.


----------



## T & P (Jan 31, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Yep. This really looks far better than the prequels, but they were bad in different ways. I don't think these newer films make them look better in comparison. What is absolutely insane is that the problems are all so obvious, and should never have made it anywhere near actual production. Fuck knows what went on behind the scenes. Just writing and agreeing the story for the three films first would have solved a lot. . . . then less unnecessary  plot and characters. It's an old swashbuckling action adventure story like raiders and should have been quite simple with a couple of reveals, twists and turns, a bit of comedy and action.
> Anyway, it seems its not compelling enough to finish tonight. Maybe I'm too old. . . . or maybe they fucked it.


I’m a fairly big SW nerd and I agree. In fact the trilogy has succeeded in splitting opinion like never before. Looks wise it got it right but a massive missed opportunity regarding the storyline after Return of the Jedi.

But at least it looks like for the foreseeable future feature films are not a priority, given the sensational success that The Mandalorian was.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 31, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Watched that 'Soul' Pixar thing.
> Ok I guess, but not nearly as amazing and heart warming as I had been led to believe .
> Ayoade is really getting those US cartoon credits racked up always playing himself. Apple and Onion is still my favourite.
> 
> ...



I watched and enjoyed Soul. 
None of the moments  hit as hard as  in other movies. but I also thought  it  didn't have any major flaws.  

Most impactful moment  would be that piano sequence towards the end.  I almost felt  everything after that was superfluous and  they should have  just  wrapped it up with one final heart to heart instead of  the  final act rollercoaster.



Spoiler: those disappointments



I felt OK not seeing  22 being born. I was surprised  they didn't  do that too (unless i missed a mid credit sequence or something) but I also like that is was ambiguous  at whatt 22 would become. I think not saying  what job he went for was also good. It leaves that big question as to what the right choice  is  open for debate.  I think the  cat  was never dead it just had an out of body experience.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 1, 2021)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Spoiler: those disappointments
> 
> 
> 
> I felt OK not seeing  22 being born. I was surprised  they didn't  do that too (unless i missed a mid credit sequence or something) but I also like that is was ambiguous  at whatt 22 would become. I think not saying  what job he went for was also good. It leaves that big question as to what the right choice  is  open for debate.  I think the  cat  was never dead it just had an out of body experience.



I don't think we had to see 22 do anything, just to know he / she arrived rather than just fall into a hole (go). The cat thing still doesn't make sense according to the 'soul law' they established. Would have to be doing some different that was never mentioned. And what about the guy dying from his injuries, how did they all heal to the point he could just reanimate the corpse and run off down the street? Then he leaves again and drops dead again? When he comes back he's going to be famous![/spoiler]


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 1, 2021)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Spoiler: those disappointments
> 
> 
> 
> I felt OK not seeing  22 being born. I was surprised  they didn't  do that too (unless i missed a mid credit sequence or something) but I also like that is was ambiguous  at whatt 22 would become. I think not saying  what job he went for was also good. It leaves that big question as to what the right choice  is  open for debate.  I think the  cat  was never dead it just had an out of body experience.



I don't think we had to see 22 do anything, just to know he / she arrived rather than just fall into a hole (go). The cat thing still doesn't make sense according to the 'soul law' they established. Would have to be doing some different that was never mentioned. And what about the guy dying from his injuries, how did they all heal to the point he could just reanimate the corpse and run off down the street? Then he leaves again and drops dead again? When he comes back he's going to be famous![/spoiler]


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 1, 2021)

T & P said:


> I’m a fairly big SW nerd and I agree. In fact the trilogy has succeeded in splitting opinion like never before. Looks wise it got it right but a massive missed opportunity regarding the storyline after Return of the Jedi.
> 
> But at least it looks like for the foreseeable future feature films are not a priority, given the sensational success that The Mandalorian was.


I used to love star wars, grew up with the toys, then later saw all the prequels at the cinema, despite misgivings. Read books looked into back story's. But now I struggle to be interested. I'm told the mandolorian is great but got to episode three and a half and haven't gone back yet. It's maybe like how the matrix 2 and 3 killed the memory of the first film. 
I'd like to have a reason to revisit the first ones, my daughter is not interested at all, it's not something kids her age are talking about, just 45 year old men.


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 1, 2021)

Re Wandavision, as twists go, yeah it was my guess from episode one and I’m really a very casual Marvel viewer - they couldn’t have left it for a big reveal.  I was disappointed though.  I wanted more sitcom.  
FBI/SWORD grumpy people in boring clothes don’t thrill.  And obviously they had the sassy lipstick-scientist* to cater for me.  But I wanted more Kathryn Hahn in cheesy neighbour mode.  

*this character is so obviously a trope, but I can’t think of a better description.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 1, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> Re Wandavision, as twists go, yeah it was my guess from episode one and I’m really a very casual Marvel viewer - they couldn’t have left it for a big reveal.  I was disappointed though.  I wanted more sitcom.
> FBI/SWORD grumpy people in boring clothes don’t thrill.  And obviously they had the sassy lipstick-scientist* to cater for me.  But I wanted more Kathryn Hahn in cheesy neighbour mode.
> 
> *this character is so obviously a trope, but I can’t think of a better description.


I think we are still going to get more sitcom and more Hahn. I didn't want a big reveal at the end, just a slower drip drip unraveling. A tease that fuels theory and discussion. 
Does feel like it's all too quickly flopped into regular marvel territory. Disappointing for me as I find 80% of it as boring as fuck.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 1, 2021)

Been finding the Madolorian a bit boring, (though certainly had it's moments) but rather enjoyed the last episode of series one. 
Just finished it and noticed it was directed by Taika Waititi, I have pretty much enjoyed all his output from as far back as eagle vs shark.

 Was it down to the director or the script? 

In other news, I couldn't finish rise of the Skywalker. Life is too short.


----------



## T & P (Feb 5, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Been finding the Madolorian a bit boring, (though certainly had it's moments) but rather enjoyed the last episode of series one.
> Just finished it and noticed it was directed by Taika Waititi, I have pretty much enjoyed all his output from as far back as eagle vs shark.
> 
> Was it down to the director or the script?
> ...


One of the successes and the freshness of Mandalorian is the concept of having different directors do each of the episodes. Even people who aren’t in this at all. Robert Rodriguez directs one in S2 and it’s a great one.

Anyway, you should like S2 at least as much, and very likely a lot more.


----------



## T & P (Feb 5, 2021)

This week’s episode of WandaVision was another cracker imo. I’d be interested to hear your views on it, ATOMIC SUPLEX


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 5, 2021)

T & P said:


> This week’s episode of WandaVision was another cracker imo. I’d be interested to hear your views on it, ATOMIC SUPLEX


Uh oh. I thought the opposite. It was ok, but it feels very marvel now and not very mysterious. Would have liked some of the glitches here before the outside world reveal. Again, seems I am Inthe minority, as all the reviews I have seen are still saying it's a slow burn you have to stick with. . .  Still 40 minutes passed fairly swiftly, certainly quicker than the snooze of a mandolorian episode I just watched.
Humourous end. I assume they chose the other actor on purpose, if not they should have anyway. Bit comedy clunky with the two broke girls girl line. I guess every flipping super hero film is going full on multiverse now. Looking forward to Lou Ferrigno turning up in 'avengers - into the hulkaverse'.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 5, 2021)

T & P said:


> One of the successes and the freshness of Mandalorian is the concept of having different directors do each of the episodes. Even people who aren’t in this at all. Robert Rodriguez directs one in S2 and it’s a great one.
> 
> Anyway, you should like S2 at least as much, and very likely a lot more.


Which one, I hope it wasn't the sand worm one. That was well shit. . . .plus they have obviously bought bona fett back now. Why is everyone always coming back from the dead? It just cheapens it.


----------



## T & P (Feb 6, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Which one, I hope it wasn't the sand worm one. That was well shit. . . .plus they have obviously bought bona fett back now. Why is everyone always coming back from the dead? It just cheapens it.


 It's ep 6 of the second season.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 6, 2021)

T & P said:


> One of the successes and the freshness of Mandalorian is the concept of having different directors do each of the episodes. Even people who aren’t in this at all. Robert Rodriguez directs one in S2 and it’s a great one.
> 
> Anyway, you should like S2 at least as much, and very likely a lot more.


Having different directors is not special to the Mandalorian - all the major tv series do great


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 19, 2021)

Getting increasingly bored with WandaVision as it just morphs into a regular MCU film plot. I fount the first couple interesting, but it's treading a fairly straightforward path instead of an intriguing one. I know it's not supposed to be high art, and the fans seem to be quite happy with where it is going so I can't grumble too much, I guess it was just never made for me. . . . just felt like a little while there at the beginning it was.


----------



## T & P (Feb 19, 2021)

I thought today’s episode was the best one yet! Nicely transitioning the tone of this series from the all-out spoof sitcom of the early episodes that we knew wasn’t going to last throughout, towards its intended action/ thriller conclusion.

However it might all pan out, full marks from me for a genre-bending, original, visually striking series that’s a million miles away from the usual superhero wares.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 19, 2021)

Meh, lost the sitcom spoof by ep3, I'm just sad that it settled into a run of the mill mcu story rather than something a bit more interesting. I genuinely can't see how it can now be seen as "a million miles from the usual superhero wares", it's turned into some very MOR MCU superhero wares.


----------



## T & P (Feb 19, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Meh, lost the sitcom spoof by ep3, I'm just sad that it settled into a run of the mill mcu story rather than something a bit more interesting. I genuinely can't see how it can now be seen as "a million miles from the usual superhero wares", it's turned into some very MOR MCU superhero wares.


Given that this is a limited series of just nine episodes and that the genre-bending themes and unique visual style and overall concept is an integral part of it, you have to give the series credit for its uniqueness aspects (compared with the usual Marvel wares) regardless of whether the latter episodes don’t feature the spoof sitcom aspect as much as you’d like.

Fair enough if you think it’s losing its fizz and are no longer enjoying it. But as a standalone  story/ product, it is still significantly distinct from anything else Marvel has ever done. Or many other studios for that matter, and that alone deserves at least an amount of credit and recognition imo.

Not saying this is the best and most amazing piece of television ever, anything that breaks the mold and brings a degree of originality is to be welcomed.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 19, 2021)

I don't dispute that, and I don't think it's terrible, but I don't think it's so totally out there after we have seen Dr Strange or the Gardians of the Galaxy 1 and 2 or even ant man. I do give it credit, but it's not that daring.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 19, 2021)

Can't wait to see Wanda vision.

Especially if ATOMIC SUPLEX doesn't like it. That normally means it's worth watching


----------



## Chilli.s (Feb 19, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Can't wait to see Wanda vision.
> 
> Especially if ATOMIC SUPLEX doesn't like it. That normally means it's worth watching


I've been forced into watching that, it's not dreadful, but i think I may have reached full capacity for the Marvel universe. It all seems to require too much concentrating on the order and plot of films that were seen years ago.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 19, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Can't wait to see Wanda vision.
> 
> Especially if ATOMIC SUPLEX doesn't like it. That normally means it's worth watching


I didn't say I didn't like it. It's watchable. It's just not 'that' great. I am disappointed because it looked like it was going to be a lot more out there and radical than it is. I started 'watch' watching it, but today I found myself sewing and watching it. It's not cerebral or something you will wonder and muse about until the next episode.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 19, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> I've been forced into watching that, it's not dreadful, but i think I may have reached full capacity for the Marvel universe. It all seems to require too much concentrating on the order and plot of films that were seen years ago.


I think I am in the same place. I watched too many of the films all together with my daughter. It wore me down somewhat. Only a couple stood out as something more interesting.


----------



## T & P (Feb 19, 2021)

I know the nature and genre of her role in this series is not the kind that would ever win anyone any major awards, but nonetheless it has to be said that Elizabeth Olsen is fucking great in this.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 19, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I didn't say I didn't like it. It's watchable. It's just not 'that' great. I am disappointed because it looked like it was going to be a lot more out there and radical than it is. I started 'watch' watching it, but today I found myself sewing and watching it. It's not cerebral or something you will wonder and muse about until the next episode.



Cerebral is great. But for this 50 something nerd, it's a joy to have so much Marvel and Star Wars around now. In the 70s, we were starved for choice.  Those of us who grew up loving comics and sci-fi, etc - the talented, lucky ones got into the industry. So we have this awesome amount of escapism to chose from.

And right now, am all for mindless escapism


----------



## Thora (Feb 20, 2021)

Anyone with younger children - try Bluey.  My 6 and 3 year olds haven't laughed so much at anything and it's just lovely and gentle with a really positive portrayal of a dad too.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 20, 2021)

If you have slightly older kids, gravity falls and star Vs the forces of evil are passable, and not old school 'reset' kids cartoons.


----------



## braindancer (Feb 20, 2021)

My daughter loves Marvel films and I've watched most of them with her at some point.  A few have stood out but many more have bored me to tears - but I'm loving WandaVision.  Massive thumbs up from me!


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 21, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> Re Wandavision, as twists go, yeah it was my guess from episode one and I’m really a very casual Marvel viewer - they couldn’t have left it for a big reveal.  I was disappointed though.  I wanted more sitcom.
> FBI/SWORD grumpy people in boring clothes don’t thrill.  And obviously they had the sassy lipstick-scientist* to cater for me.  But I wanted more Kathryn Hahn in cheesy neighbour mode.
> 
> *this character is so obviously a trope, but I can’t think of a better description.


I almost did not get through episode one of WandaVision because I thought it was a shit sitcom....Good job I stuck with it. I think the pace and timing are just right.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 23, 2021)

Stars arrive today. Mostly shite or stuff I already have on DVD unfortunately. 
Highlight is first British access to Solar Opposites. Pretty sure I have only watched one season, but the ad on plus says there are two series streaming . . . this is good news, however there are only actually two episodes up. Looks like they are drip feeding us. . . may not have them all up before my free subscription runs out.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 23, 2021)

kalidarkone said:


> I almost did not get through episode one of WandaVision because I thought it was a shit sitcom....Good job I stuck with it. I think the pace and timing are just right.


Meh, I am 100% with team spanglechick on this one. Said it all far better than I did. I am also a casual marvel viewer and I'm not mad keen. The makers have no business making Wandavision to appeal to the likes of me.


----------



## belboid (Feb 24, 2021)

I am on Team WandaVision is excellent. 

The spoofs were/are good, the wider plotting perfectly reasonable, and the casting is excellent. Getting Evan Peters as Pietro is brilliant, and I love Kathryn Hahn more and more every week.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 24, 2021)

belboid said:


> I love Kathryn Hahn more and more every week.


I though she was consistently fab, but the 'it was Agatha all along' song was so cringy and laboured I could barely look. Obviously nothing wrong with Hahn.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 24, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Stars arrive today. Mostly shite or stuff I already have on DVD unfortunately.
> Highlight is first British access to Solar Opposites. Pretty sure I have only watched one season, but the ad on plus says there are two series streaming . . . this is good news, however there are only actually two episodes up. Looks like they are drip feeding us. . . may not have them all up before my free subscription runs out.


Ohh nice. I rather enjoyed season 1. It started ok but by mid-season I was eagerly awaiting the next episode.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 24, 2021)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Ohh nice. I rather enjoyed season 1. It started ok but by mid-season I was eagerly awaiting the next episode.


Didn't it all just come at once on Hulu? I remember watching the lot (on you tube) in one go. Stars says there are two seasons currently streaming but, just like every other series that has just started on disney plus, there are only two episodes from season one up. 
B b b b b bummer. 

Stars is a bit shit otherwise. I think I have only selected about three things to watch from the entire catalogue.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 24, 2021)

I got in one go but was planning to spread out watching it over a number of days like I do with other series.  Did that for maybe the first 2 or 3 but  after that pretty much binged it.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 24, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Stars is a bit shit otherwise. I think I have only selected about three things to watch from the entire catalogue.


I was initially really excited as I saw stuff on there that felt like they we really pushing the boat out  but  after a bit of browsing the selection wasn't as big  or impressive as it first looked. 

It kind of reminds me of amazon prime.  Don't get me wrong there is good stuff on prime  but  more often than not  my friend and I end up watching  old school 80 trash  like  those  alien/terminator/madmax knock offs that went straight to VHS.


----------



## T & P (Feb 24, 2021)

belboid said:


> I am on Team WandaVision is excellent.
> 
> The spoofs were/are good, the wider plotting perfectly reasonable, and the casting is excellent. Getting Evan Peters as Pietro is brilliant, and I love Kathryn Hahn more and more every week.


Evan Peters is a great actor. Can play the tortured character or perfectly detestable villain to perfection. He features in several seasons of American Horror Story, and is superb in it.


----------



## belboid (Feb 24, 2021)

T & P said:


> Evan Peters is a great actor. Can play the tortured character or perfectly detestable villain to perfection. He features in several seasons of American Horror Story, and is superb in it.


This is true.  But it isn't why he is brilliant casting here.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 25, 2021)

How come they have all the Die Hards except Die Hard?


----------



## Nivag (Feb 25, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> How come they have all the Die Hards except Die Hard?


Probably released at Christmas


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 25, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> How come they have all the Die Hards except Die Hard?


Also Deadpool 2 is there but not 1


----------



## T & P (Feb 25, 2021)

Checking the Star catalogue and noticed *Solar Opposites*. Seems to be an adult animation series by the makers of Rick and Morty. Great reviews for what I see... Fairly new and AFAIK the only legal way to watch it in the UK.

Has anyone watched any of it?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 25, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Also Deadpool 2 is there but not 1


Dead Pool 1 is still on contract to Netflix.
Prime had all the Die hards but not 1 since Christmas


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 25, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> How come they have all the Die Hards except Die Hard?


Possibly due to licencing agreement with other places that charge to stream it.

oh just saw that update.

I guess they could  be having  a licensing disagreement that means  no one can stream it until the case is settled.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 25, 2021)

T & P said:


> Checking the Star catalogue and noticed *Solar Opposites*. Seems to be an adult animation series by the makers of Rick and Morty. Great reviews for what I see... Fairly new and AFAIK the only legal way to watch it in the UK.
> 
> Has anyone watched any of it?


I have seen the lot and it is ace. Very bingeworthy for the ongoing story, but obvs disney are dribbling it out one ep per week. 
The good news is that it has been picked up for two more seasons and season 2 is apparently in the bag. 
It was a bit weird when it came out because there was no news whatsoever that it was being made. . . just appeared one day. I watched the lot on you tube at the time.

I think the original Hulu one might have been bleeped, but the disney one has quite a bit of swearing which made it slightly uncomfortable viewing with my daughter tonight. 

I think I 'may' have even enjoyed the series more than rick and morty.


----------



## T & P (Feb 25, 2021)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Possibly due to licencing agreement with other places that charge to stream it.
> 
> oh just saw that update.
> 
> I guess they could  be having  a licensing disagreement that means  no one can stream it until the case is settled.


Not the right thread to discuss it at length but this subject has always been a bugbear of mine: how some films of a genre, quality and popularity are never shown but comparable ones are.

Guy Ritchie staples: Snatch: easily several times a year. Lock, Stock... genuinely can’t remember the last time I saw it available anywhere.

80s classic family/ teenage sci-fi: Flight of the Navigator, The Last Starfighter, Gremlins- probably once every couple of years. Critters? Feels like never.

Cheesy 1960s musical classics: Mary Poppins, Oliver Twist or The Sound of Music: guaranteed to pop up at Christmas or bank holiday weekend. My Fair Lady? Have had a search in my Virgin box for two or three years now simply because I fancied it one Sunday afternoon and never got to delete the search and hasn’t picked it up once. I could go on for ages.

And when was the last time anyone remembers Weekend at Bernie’s being shown on a UK channel?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 25, 2021)

Why don’t you just get the DVDs/downloads?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 25, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Why don’t you just get the DVDs/downloads?


That can get expensive quite quickly.  Plus not everyone has the storage for a big movie collection.

Also  if  it's at dvd quality  it will probably  look like arse on your 4k tv.


edited to add

also also if you are already paying for a streaming service that has  other similar titles in it's collection it  does come across as very irritating.
The cutting up and parceling out  media  into specific services makes you have to be picky about what you chose to subscribe too.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 25, 2021)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> That can get expensive quite quickly.


T & P was talking about repeat viewings though


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 26, 2021)

It's Hasbro, but there is the Disney/Pixar connection

Mr. Potato Head brand goes gender neutral, sort of

Needless to say, the right wing grumble crew are having a meltdown over this


----------



## T & P (Feb 26, 2021)

Wow... Today’s episode of WandaVision is superb imo. Just fucking superb. I’ll leave it at that.


----------



## agricola (Feb 27, 2021)

T & P said:


> Wow... Today’s episode of WandaVision is superb imo. Just fucking superb. I’ll leave it at that.



Just watched it - agree 100%. 



Spoiler: of sorts



I just can't believe how effectively and brilliantly that show messes with your head - obviously theres the main plot but also the way it deliberately spools through, laughs at and uses brilliantly every sitcom trope its possible to have (the re-casting most obviously, but also the plot holes, time distortions, collecting supporting characters from other shows for no reason, laugh tracks, credit sequences etc etc) both in the Westview reality and outside it as well.  

It should be absolute crap, and TBH did deliberately present itself as such for the first couple of episodes, but its just got better and better to the point that after watching yesterday's episode I really think that was the best thing the MCU has ever filmed.  It was brilliant, and I just hope _Loki_ is as good as that is.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 27, 2021)

I’m enjoying it but feel at a bit of a disadvantage cos I’m not familiar with the characters from the films - which films are they in? Some of these superheroes are in the Avengers films for about one minute with no exposition that’s it’s impossible to tell what they’re there for


----------



## Thora (Feb 27, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I’m enjoying it but feel at a bit of a disadvantage cos I’m not familiar with the characters from the films - which films are they in? Some of these superheroes are in the Avengers films for about one minute with no exposition that’s it’s impossible to tell what they’re there for


My lockdown project this time was watching every Marvel movie in chronological order with my boys, so I inadvertently set myself up perfectly for Wandavision 

Basically Wanda and her twin brother Pietro were from an Eastern European country called Sokovia that was destroyed in an Avengers movie, Pietro died and she eventually joined the Avengers.  Vision was one of Tony Stark/Ironman's robots who was brought to life with one of the Infinity Stones (intergalactic power stones).  Super big baddie Thanos defeated the Avengers, including Wanda & Vision, took the stone from Vision's head (killing him) which completed his collection of Infinity Stones and gave him the power to snap his fingers and kill half of all life in the universe including Wanda.
HOWEVER 5 years later the Avengers managed to find a way to reverse what Thanos had done and brought back all the people who had been "snapped", so Wanda came back to life and found Vision was dead.
Monica (who appears as a child in the Captain Marvel movie which was set in the 90s) was also one of those "snapped" so missed 5 years and came back to find her mum had died.
Dr Darcy Lewis was a minor character in the Thor movies.  Jimmy Woo was in the Antman movies I guess as Antman's kind of parole officer, as he was under house arrest after the events that lead to Sovokia being destroyed.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 27, 2021)

Brilliant, ta!


----------



## T & P (Feb 27, 2021)

BTW, in case you peeps didn’t see it, there is an interesting reveal at the end of the credits...


----------



## Nivag (Feb 27, 2021)

Thora said:


> My lockdown project this time was watching every Marvel movie in chronological order with my boys, so I inadvertently set myself up perfectly for Wandavision


I've been working my way through them all including all the TV series too. 
It's been a mission!!


----------



## belboid (Feb 27, 2021)

T & P said:


> BTW, in case you peeps didn’t see it, there is an interesting reveal at the end of the credits...


I watched all four minutes (!) of credits for the first two episodes, saw no extras and didnt bother again until ep7, when I saw one had snuck in.  Probably a couple omre at least I misssed


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 27, 2021)

Has The Muppet Show dated? Is it still funny? It has a lot of guests unknown in the UK, but I don't remember that being a problem as a kid.
I watched the first few minutes of S1E01 last night, but Mana Mana was the first sketch and I got sucked into a YouTube rabbithole watching different versions - Giorgio Moroder did a version of it before the Muppets came along!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 5, 2021)

My Wandavision finale review. 

Shite.

What seemed like a really interesting and quirky idea quickly morphs into another by the book MCU film. Boring CGI nothingness.


----------



## agricola (Mar 5, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> My Wandavision finale review.
> 
> Shite.
> 
> What seemed like a really interesting and quirky idea quickly morphs into another by the book MCU film. Boring CGI nothingness.



I liked it, but that last episode did reek of origin story.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 5, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> My Wandavision finale review.
> 
> Shite.
> 
> What seemed like a really interesting and quirky idea quickly morphs into another by the book MCU film. Boring CGI nothingness.


I agree.
It just descended into the usual borefest of bad CGI of caped weirdos floating in the dark air surrounded by clouds and shooting lasers at each other.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 5, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I agree.
> It just descended into the usual borefest of bad CGI of caped weirdos floating in the dark air surrounded by clouds and shooting lasers at each other.


And why did anything happen one way or another? Just because they said it did, and that's why it happened. 
No big reveals, wasn't 'Agatha after all', it was Wanda and Agatha was there.
Why did White vision stop? because it was time to stop fighting. 
Darcy ended up with nothing to do. . . . even just left without even being on screen.

The only really set up and pay off that I can think of was that ant man (in another film) got that police man into close up magic.


----------



## T & P (Mar 5, 2021)

I wouldn’t describe it as shit, but as someone who is pretty bored of the superhero genre in general, this episode appealed a lot less. I guess they were always going to have a degree of superhero shit in a superhero universe series. Still, overall I still enjoyed the series.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 5, 2021)

It was just like those boring Avengers films that mostly take place in the dark amongst clouds probs for CGI reasons, in which a load of people behave inexplicably while shooting coloured lasers at each other through their eyes or hands until you no longer care what’s going on.


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 5, 2021)

Despite ATOMIC SUPLEX investing in my scepticism, I’ve actually not hated some of the more recent episodes.  The Agatha reveal was fun, the Malcolm in the Middle episode was a return to format plus a lot of innovative plot weirdness, and last week’s Child-Wanda stuff was interesting, as backstories theme to be.  Plus the goddess Kathryn Hahn in a Buffy S1 dungeon and a bizarre polo-neck witchy costume? That’s always going to be good value.  

This week, though... Even by Avengers standards it was just really dull. I had to rewind to the fifth minute twice because I kept getting distracted and realising at about the eight minute mark that I’d missed a chunk. In the end I stopped caring what I’d missed. And that’s a fail in anyone’s book.

After the second episode I read an article about What might be going on. Reviewers had only been sent the first two episodes so theories were rampant. The character of Wanda has been dealt with inconsistently in the comics, over the decades. She’s been ret-conned a number of times, once with the twins, but later without. I think the writers used this narrative disregard inventively and ingeniously. Ultimately, though, I didn’t care enough about Wanda and Vusion and the kids for this episode to be compelling. Especially since they had spent the last few episodes estranged. A film gives a much better tempo fir building attachment and loss; I found it hard to maintain my investment over the weekly interruption. But then, the USP of this series was the episodic structure.

Ultimately, I’m very glad they did it. Creatively it was insanely bold, and it has been a more engaging treatment than that given to any other female superhero (including on the DC side). 
Perhaps it’d work better as a box-set binge.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 6, 2021)

I found the ending episode a bit underwhelming too.  
It left more unanswered than it answered so the best reveal of the show ended up being last week.
I was also hoping for Agatha to  be a bit more... intresting.  I was hoping she was a force of chaos here to break the seal on Wanda's power  but  not  just to  be the bad guy  but  because she had another agenda.
I guess they managed to leave  enough unsaid that if  they  want to reveal that was what she was intending to do in a later film they can do that.  particularly  if  she got a positive fan reaction from this series.
the weird hand wave of the explanation for xmen quicksilver was strange too.

Though  the  first post credit scene looks like we might see captain 'motherfucking' eyepatch again.
The second post credits scene is very much a 'see you in multiverse of madness' trailer.


----------



## belboid (Mar 6, 2021)

Well, I thought the last episode was great.  After reading these comments I was expecting the avengers to turn up on masse.  I am pissed, but that was a clever merging of the various marvel franchises and set up for tv series’ along with a neatly contained single season drama.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 6, 2021)

Don't get me wrong i'm not saying it was a stinker.  

I just feel like...

Actually I feel like it's  like  a story arc in a comic book.  It tells a story using characters we  know, it introduces a few new characters  and then ends  on a note that concludes  that  particular story  but also leaves everything open for the next step.
Now I know that is  also  basically true of the films too but  in those  it's condensed down  and  feels more  like a complete story.  With this one  I almost expect them to release  a tie in issue or something.


----------



## belboid (Mar 6, 2021)

It’s launching marvel on telly, it was always gonna lead to tie ins


I’ll say more when sober, but as someone who’s seen almost all the films (without being a humongous fan, I think quite a few are smart for that kind of thing) and read the original comics it brought everything together and provided a launchpad neatly.   Whilst being a decent self contained story.  


We all saw the two post credits scenes, right?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 6, 2021)

belboid said:


> It’s launching marvel on telly, it was always gonna lead to tie ins
> 
> 
> I’ll say more when sober, but as someone who’s seen almost all the films (without being a humongous fan, I think quite a few are smart for that kind of thing) and read the original comics it brought everything together and provided a launchpad neatly.   Whilst being a decent self contained story.
> ...


No. Is the second one important?


----------



## belboid (Mar 6, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> No. Is the second one important?


not really, its just obviously set up for the next series as she learns her powers (first seasons are always about the hero discovering their true powers).

Evan Peters was a nice touch because, whilst Pietro died in Civil War, as played by Aaron Taylor-Peters, Evan P played him in the 20th Century Fox franchise that did X-Men, which Marvel has just got the rights back to. Hence we are stating to see the merger of the two alternate universes.  Which you may not dig, but its what Marvel do.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 6, 2021)

Minor thing, but it did irritate me they established a precedent of _not_ having post-credit sequences, and then introduced them for the last three episodes. I missed the 'cameo' in the penultimate episode because I wasn't expecting there to be one.


belboid said:


> not really, its just obviously set up for the next series as she learns her powers (first seasons are always about the hero discovering their true powers).





Spoiler: Future Marvel plans



I believe the popular opinion is it's setting up her appearance in the next Dr. Strange film, Multiverse of Madness


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 6, 2021)

Lord Camomile said:


> Minor thing, but it did irritate me they established a precedent of _not_ having post-credit sequences, and then introduced them for the last three episodes. I missed the 'cameo' in the penultimate episode because I wasn't expecting there to be one.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Future Marvel plans
> ...


The running time left is always a clue


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 6, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> The running time left is always a clue


But, specifically with Wandavision, their credits are so bloody long it can be not noticeable.

Also, the run time really fluctuates quite dramatically from one ep. to the next, so again it's not clear if the credits are that much longer (because, again, it's not like I was paying particularly close attention to how much time was left at the end of the first few episodes, so wouldn't notice "oh, there's more time left than there was before).


----------



## belboid (Mar 6, 2021)

Lord Camomile said:


> But, specifically with Wandavision, their credits are so bloody long it can be not noticeable.
> 
> Also, the run time really fluctuates quite dramatically from one ep. to the next, so again it's not clear if the credits are that much longer (because, again, it's not like I was paying particularly close attention to how much time was left at the end of the first few episodes, so wouldn't notice "oh, there's more time left than there was before).


Six bloody minutes last night!  Of which two were actual sequences, but still - four minutes of credits!


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 6, 2021)

Lord Camomile said:


> But, specifically with Wandavision, their credits are so bloody long it can be not noticeable.
> 
> Also, the run time really fluctuates quite dramatically from one ep. to the next, so again it's not clear if the credits are that much longer (because, again, it's not like I was paying particularly close attention to how much time was left at the end of the first few episodes, so wouldn't notice "oh, there's more time left than there was before).


It was enough for me to check. I’m always checking on running time anyway as I get so impatient


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 6, 2021)

Ironically, I've got into a habit of not checking as it can sometimes sort of give away if there's going to be something dramatic or how final something is or summat


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 6, 2021)

belboid said:


> Evan Peters was a nice touch because, whilst Pietro died in Civil War, as played by Aaron Taylor-Peters, Evan P played him in the 20th Century Fox franchise that did X-Men, which Marvel has just got the rights back to. Hence we are stating to see the merger of the two alternate universes.  Which you may not dig, but its what Marvel do.



Except that's not it. That would have been quite interesting. They have said he was just a random guy (from the same universe) that Agatha was controlling with a necklace to see what Wanda was up to when she wasn't around to see it herself.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 6, 2021)

Lord Camomile said:


> Minor thing, but it did irritate me they established a precedent of _not_ having post-credit sequences, and then introduced them for the last three episodes. I missed the 'cameo' in the penultimate episode because I wasn't expecting there to be one.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Future Marvel plans
> ...


Who was the cameo in the penultimate end credit scene? I didn't see one.


----------



## belboid (Mar 6, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Who was the cameo in the penultimate end credit scene? I didn't see one.


A Skrull, indicating a Captain Marvel 2 tie in


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 6, 2021)

No, that was the last episode, I meant



Spoiler



'new' Vision.

Paul Bettany teased a big cameo, and then later admitted he was talking about himself playing the second role


----------



## belboid (Mar 6, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Except that's not it. That would have been quite interesting. They have said he was just a random guy (from the same universe) that Agatha was controlling with a necklace to see what Wanda was up to when she wasn't around to see it herself.


but he _was _the wrong one. Sorry, I aint having that as anything other than a deliberate cross-universe tie-together


----------



## strung out (Mar 6, 2021)

belboid said:


> but he _was _the wrong one. Sorry, I aint having that as anything other than a deliberate cross-universe tie-together


Except it was Ralph Bohner (haha, boner), not Quicksilver from an alternate universe. It was obviously the writers fucking with us, but nothing more than that.


----------



## belboid (Mar 6, 2021)

So why have the guy who played said character in another universe?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 6, 2021)

belboid said:


> So why have the guy who played said character in another universe?


For the fans/head fake.

Looking at it from the other direction, given he's now been identified as 'regular bloke' Ralph Bohner, how does he continue as Quicksilver? Wanda gives him speedy powers again?

And even if they do that, that's still not a multiverse crossover.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 6, 2021)

Lord Camomile said:


> No, that was the last episode, I meant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bit of a push to call that  a 'cameo'.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 6, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Bit of a push to call that  a 'cameo'.


Take it up with Bettany.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 6, 2021)

Lord Camomile said:


> For the fans/head fake.
> 
> Looking at it from the other direction, given he's now been identified as 'regular bloke' Ralph Bohner, how does he continue as Quicksilver? Wanda gives him speedy powers again?
> 
> And even if they do that, that's still not a multiverse crossover.


Would only work in terms of another Westview situation, plus it was Agatha that gave him speed powers in that locked universe. Wanda couldn't give two shits about him.


----------



## belboid (Mar 6, 2021)

Lord Camomile said:


> For the fans/head fake.
> 
> Looking at it from the other direction, given he's now been identified as 'regular bloke' Ralph Bohner, how does he continue as Quicksilver? Wanda gives him speedy powers again?
> 
> And even if they do that, that's still not a multiverse crossover.


but why did she choose to present a version of him from an alternate universe?  She must be aware of it to have turned him into that form.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 6, 2021)

belboid said:


> but why did she choose to present a version of him from an alternate universe?  She must be aware of it to have turned him into that form.


'She' (I'm not sure if you're talking about Agatha or Wanda) didn't. The writers did. 


ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Wanda couldn't give two shits about him.


Pretty much.

I mean, they might do a "I want my brother back, you'll do" sort of thing. Or, maybe they do say "oh, multiverse connections, in this universe he's Ralph but in the other universe he's Pietro, but that'd be a little weak, in my book.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 6, 2021)

Lord Camomile said:


> I mean, they might do a "I want my brother back, you'll do" sort of thing. Or, maybe they do say "oh, multiverse connections, in this universe he's Ralph but in the other universe he's Pietro, but that'd be a little weak, in my book.



They had their chance for an interesting multi verse mix up but that ship has sailed. If they try and shoe horn that in now it is indeed going to be a very weak move.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 6, 2021)

Unless Munch turns up, it's not a multiverse I want to get involved in.


----------



## Thora (Mar 6, 2021)

I enjoyed Wandavision.  Don't really get the complaints about robots/magic/lasers since it's a superhero comic book story


----------



## belboid (Mar 9, 2021)

Interesting bit on Marvel & Disney's ties with the US military (the DoD was explicitly thanked for their help in the WandaVision end credits, and neither Jimmy Woo nor the FBI were originally meant to be in it).

tldr version - its all recruitment propaganda


----------



## strung out (Mar 20, 2021)

We just watched the first episode of The Falcon and the Winter Soldier. It was as beige and dull as you'd expect it to be, which is a shame after the surprise of how good Wandavision was. It's only six episodes, so we'll probably watch to the end, but I suspect it'll be more of the same.


----------



## T & P (Mar 20, 2021)

strung out said:


> We just watched the first episode of The Falcon and the Winter Soldier. It was as beige and dull as you'd expect it to be, which is a shame after the surprise of how good Wandavision was. It's only six episodes, so we'll probably watch to the end, but I suspect it'll be more of the same.


Mmm... I had feared as much, which is probably why I didn't rush to check it out yesterday when it came out.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 20, 2021)

strung out said:


> We just watched the first episode of The Falcon and the Winter Soldier. It was as beige and dull as you'd expect it to be, which is a shame after the surprise of how good Wandavision was. It's only six episodes, so we'll probably watch to the end, but I suspect it'll be more of the same.



I was pleasantly surprised. . . but that's because I expected absolutely nothing and got one mildly interesting element. The not taking on of the Captain America mantle, it going to someone else, and what might possibly come of that. 

Apart from that, same old same old from Marvel's two most boring characters. I think my free subscription runs out just before the last episode so in some ways I hope it continues to be shite.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 20, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Apart from that, same old same old from Marvel's two most boring characters.


They seem to really try and push that Bucky is an interesting broody hero, but it never quite hits the mark. In fact it never hits the mark at all. 
I have to say he was better in this than I have ever seen him in anything else. . . but just has he was becoming relatable he pissed off and blew it in some 'my name is Earl' shit.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 20, 2021)

The Way, Way back.

2013 film that I had never heard of if before, but it's ok and seems to have an all star cast bar the kids. 








						The Way Way Back - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## agricola (Mar 26, 2021)

Just watched Ep.2 of Falcon and the Winter Soldier, it was still mostly dull but watchable and quite funny in places.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 26, 2021)

agricola said:


> Just watched Ep.2 of Falcon and the Winter Soldier, it was still mostly dull but watchable and quite funny in places.


Oh right, I forgot all about it. . . . not a good sign.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 30, 2021)

Where has my watchlist gone? Anyone else have this problem? 

Watched Tom Hanks Batchelor Party this morning . . . .oh my god! Shocking is not the word. To say it was 'of it's time' would have to be an understatement. It's also utter shite of course, but because of what it is and it's 'of it's time' it's actually kind of mystery science theatre level entertaining.


----------



## Nivag (Mar 30, 2021)

Has anyone watched Next? 
It has a AI based plot. I'm 50/50 about it at the moment but for me it's watchable.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 30, 2021)

Nivag said:


> Has anyone watched Next?
> It has a AI based plot. I'm 50/50 about it at the moment but for me it's watchable.


I watched about 10 minutes and gave up. Wasn't even good enough as washing up fodder (I wash up every morning to some D+ or Netflix) . . . which isn't a good sign.


----------



## Nivag (Mar 30, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I watched about 10 minutes and gave up. Wasn't even good enough as washing up fodder (I wash up every morning to some D+ or Netflix) . . . which isn't a good sign.


I'm edging that way but have made to the 3rd episode and questioning if I should continue or not.


----------



## T & P (Mar 30, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Where has my watchlist gone? Anyone else have this problem?
> 
> Watched Tom Hanks Batchelor Party this morning . . . .oh my god! Shocking is not the word. To say it was 'of it's time' would have to be an understatement. It's also utter shite of course, but because of what it is and it's 'of it's time' it's actually kind of mystery science theatre level entertaining.


Yeah it’s fair to say a fair number of 70s & 80s comedy films haven’t aged well at all, and rightly so.

The first time watched Porky’s as a 13 y.o. in the 80s I thought it was the funniest thing ever. Nowadays I am mortified just to think of some of the scenes or gags it had. FWIW most TV or streaming channels tend to steer clear of such films. I can’t remember Porky’s ever being shown on TV in this country since I arrived.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 1, 2021)

Gentlemen Broncos

Never heard of this 2009 film before. Almost a wes anderson wannabe, but perhaps more silly and less cinematic. . . but that all comes to some extent with money (just look at bottle rocket). Comes from the same place as Napoleon dynamite and nacho libre so makes sense. 



Looks very like the celeb roles were all filmed very carefully as to not take up too much of their time (and save costs). . . not a masterpiece but it's different and weird enough to be interesting and entertaining, and that's what films are for.


----------



## agricola (Apr 2, 2021)

a very meh episode 3 of_ Falcon and the Winter Soldier_, but it must have cost an absolute fortune


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 2, 2021)

agricola said:


> a very meh episode 3 of_ Falcon and the Winter Soldier_, but it must have cost an absolute fortune


Uh oh. 
I though the other ones were meh, so I'm not looking forward to an even worse one. 
Mind you I watched 'the rocker' today which it can't be more shit than (can it?)


----------



## trashpony (Apr 2, 2021)

I watched Good Morning Vietnam the other day as I had the soundtrack on tape (!) and I loved it. Not aged well either - not least a late 30s Williams hassling a young woman who is clearly early 20s.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 2, 2021)

trashpony said:


> Not aged well either - not least a late 30s Williams hassling a young woman who is clearly early 20s.


That always bothered me, but not so much the age as the creepiness (everyone looked older when I was younger).
Amazing how shocking a lot of these older star/fox titles are. It's mostly the casual but utterly extreme sexism.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 3, 2021)

Bob's burgers is now up.

Also
The Ewok films and the cartoon from the holiday special, retooled as 'the brave wookie'. I'd have called it 'our new friend boba' or 'the mandolorian pilot episode'.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 3, 2021)

Just watched the cartoon 'ewoks'.
I think I vaguely remember it as a child but would have been maybe a tad too old to care by the time it bit to UK TV.
Anyway, two interesting things appeared. Seems they officially gave wickets second family name as Warwick, presumably named after Warwick Davis.
Second. . . Early in the cartoon a whispy fairy thing is called queen adreena. It's never mentioned again, and only credited as queen of the wispies elsewhere. Presumably this is where the band queenadreena bit their name from 15 years later, and then never mentioned it was from the ewoks cartoon.


----------



## T & P (Apr 4, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Gentlemen Broncos
> 
> Never heard of this 2009 film before. Almost a wes anderson wannabe, but perhaps more silly and less cinematic. . . but that all comes to some extent with money (just look at bottle rocket). Comes from the same place as Napoleon dynamite and nacho libre so makes sense.
> 
> ...



Watched this on the strength of your post and while far from perfect it comes together well enough enough, and it’s an an entertaining watch.

I’ve always rated Sam Rockwell as an actor, but also like the fact that he seems to cherish playing mad characters in low budget films just for the hell of it


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 4, 2021)

T & P said:


> I’ve always rated Sam Rockwell as an actor, but also like the fact that he seems to cherish playing mad characters in low budget films just for the hell of it



I agree. 
Also watched him recently on the Way Way back, another indie type on Disney plus. Also a bit different and fairly enjoyable.
Quite liked Rockwells villain role in The Sitter . . . also Disney plus. Must have had a Fox contract or something. 

After watching those three I tried to seek out more of his stuff, but I think I may have seen most of it.


----------



## T & P (Apr 4, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I agree.
> Also watched him recently on the Way Way back, another indie type on Disney plus. Also a bit different and fairly enjoyable.
> Quite liked Rockwells villain role in The Sitter . . . also Disney plus. Must have had a Fox contract or something.
> 
> After watching those three I tried to seek out more of his stuff, but I think I may have seen most of it.


I was surprised when you said this film was on Disney+ but when the credits started I saw it was a Fox Searchlight movie. Last year Disney bought the entire 20th C Fox family of companies from Rupert Murdoch, so I’d wager that’s why they’re available on the Disney platform...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 4, 2021)

T & P said:


> I was surprised when you said this film was on Disney+ but when the credits started I saw it was a Fox Searchlight movie. Last year Disney bought the entire 20th C Fox family of companies from Rupert Murdoch, so I’d wager that’s why they’re available on the Disney platform...


Um yes. It was big news that they were adding all stars / fox to disney plus and upping the monthly fee. Some titles have to wait to finish up prime and other streaming platform contracts.


----------



## agricola (Apr 9, 2021)

_Falcon and the Winter Soldier_ ep.4 was much better, the last five minutes especially.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 10, 2021)

agricola said:


> _Falcon and the Winter Soldier_ ep.4 was much better, the last five minutes especially.


It's a bit all over the place. Usually the best bits in marvel films are when they are talking, in this show they just go from location to location to talk standing up in various rooms. I find myself actually looking forward to the fights. Characters just show up and stand in rooms or fight in rooms. . . . .all over the world.

Though interestingly, I 'think' I have been to the location of today's episode.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 10, 2021)

New series of solar opposites is now dripping out. . . . And they are in London!
Not going to be finished by the time my free subscription is over. Poo.
I'll come back and drop a tenner later in the year, still got a season of bobs burgers to go.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 10, 2021)

I see the mighty ducks are trying to do a cobra kai. Was it that popular a franchise in the first place?


----------



## ska invita (May 2, 2021)

Why is Nomadland on Disney, anyone know?


----------



## strung out (May 2, 2021)

ska invita said:


> Why is Nomadland on Disney, anyone know?


Disney own the distributing studio for the film.


----------



## T & P (May 2, 2021)

As mentioned above by strung out, they own 20th C Fox now. Doubtless it would have got a cinema release first in non-pandemic times. I was surprised myself to see it available today. Saving it for the right time of day and frame of mind.


----------



## T & P (May 2, 2021)

Anyways, as I’m already here today I might as well give a thumbs up to Deadpool 2, which is why I was on Disney+ today, after I thought it’d been a long time since I last watched it, and also that I didn’t actually remember that much of it.

I don’t know why the first time I saw it I dismissed it as okay and watchable but nowhere near as good as the first- I guess I had a preset mindset that sequels can never be as good as a great predecessor.

But viewed again a couple of years down the line, this is actually as good as the first. Even more multilayered in some ways, and at least as funny.

I wish Marvel had the balls to bring Deadpool along to one of their marquee films. I reckon it would work as well.


----------



## A380 (May 2, 2021)

Watched Nomadland last night on Disney plus. Beautifully shot and very similar to a Mike Leigh film in both good and bad ways. Can see why it one the Oscars, glad I saw it and would recommend it. Not sure I will rush to watch it again though.


----------



## T & P (May 4, 2021)

Star Wars fans might be interested to know there’s some brand new stuff that’s popped up today, including the first episode of The Bad Batch, a new animation series that’s kind of a sequel to The Clone Wars.


----------



## T & P (May 17, 2021)

I can’t wait for Loki to start...


----------



## Ax^ (May 29, 2021)

jebus is the war of the world on disney+

just a little bleak


Was expecting it to maybe be a little bit darker than usual BBC/doctor who type of stuff

but fuck me may have to go watch some episode of the walking dead season 10  later for a pick me up


----------



## Nivag (Jun 9, 2021)

Just watched the first episode of Loki, I liked it. Love the design of where he ends up at the 



Spoiler



TVA


----------



## agricola (Jun 9, 2021)

Nivag said:


> Just watched the first episode of Loki, I liked it. Love the design of where he ends up at the
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So did I, and I thought it was a better first episode than either _Wandavision_ or _Falcon _(though it also looked like it had much more money spent on it).


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 9, 2021)

could be some of marvels best work

enjoying it

good actor selection for this one as well


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 9, 2021)

agricola said:


> So did I, and I thought it was a better first episode than either _Wandavision_ or _Falcon _(though it also looked like it had much more money spent on it).


I only liked the first two episodes of wanda, and Falcon was dross from the get go. 

Loki, looks like good all round fun.


----------



## Cloo (Jun 9, 2021)

It's certaintly setting up an interesting premise for how a being like Loki, who is all about self-determination, copes with a lack of it.

Apparently Hiddleston (a Classics scholar) gave everyone involved some interesting mini lectures about Loki as he wanted everyone to be on the same page about what the character is about, and he's obviously bringing a lot of consideration about what it means to be a Trickster to the role, as is the writing.


----------



## T & P (Jun 9, 2021)

I enjoyed it. Can’t expect fireworks from the first ever episode of a series but this one was pretty decent and laying the ground well.


----------



## Reno (Jun 10, 2021)

WandaVision exceeded my expectations of what an MCU TV series would be like. Now I'm 3 episodes into The Falcon and the Winter Soldier and it's everything I was afraid an MCU series would be like. These two characters are fine as 2nd bananas in the movies, they didn't warrant a series. Rather than being conceptually interesting and emotionally rewarding like WandaVision, it's a boring action fest, all fights and explosions. Loki sounds like it could be more interesting again.


----------



## T & P (Jun 17, 2021)

Well the premise requires a fair amount of suspension of disbelief even for the genre and it’s all very silly, but I still thought ep2 of Loki was most enjoyable and entertaining


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 17, 2021)

Cloo said:


> It's certaintly setting up an interesting premise for how a being like Loki, who is all about self-determination, copes with a lack of it.
> 
> Apparently Hiddleston (a Classics scholar) gave everyone involved some interesting mini lectures about Loki as he wanted everyone to be on the same page about what the character is about, and he's obviously bringing a lot of consideration about what it means to be a Trickster to the role, as is the writing.


Same interesting stuff there


----------



## Nivag (Jun 18, 2021)

The final season of The Walking Dead will be on Disney UK from the 2nd July

Plus all the previous seasons.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 18, 2021)

Nivag said:


> The final season of The Walking Dead will be on Disney UK from the 2nd July
> 
> Plus all the previous seasons.



Hmm. We have it on Netflix and Amazon, currently. Hope Disney doesn't have exclusive rights, although it does vary from region to region...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 18, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Hmm. We have it on Netflix and Amazon, currently. Hope Disney doesn't have exclusive rights, although it does vary from region to region...


It looks like Disney will have exclusive access to rather a lot when current contracts end.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 18, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> It looks like Disney will have exclusive access to rather a lot when current contracts end.



Dammit, if this is the case, we'll end up missing yet another final season of something we've followed through highs and lows.

That said, really want to see Mandalorian s2, so might try another trial period in a year...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 18, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Dammit, if this is the case, we'll end up missing yet another final season of something we've followed through highs and lows.
> 
> That said, really want to see Mandalorian s2, so might try another trial period in a year...


I guess you can just dip in an out for a month.
I might go back some time in the future when my prime trial runs out again and Loki is finished (so I can watch it all in one go).

Solar opposites too.


----------



## agricola (Jun 23, 2021)

loved ep.3 of Loki


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 23, 2021)

agricola said:


> loved ep.3 of Loki


I thought that was pretty bad compared to the first two. A massive drop off in quality.


----------



## T & P (Jun 23, 2021)

I have to disagree. I thought it was not only the funniest, most enjoyable one so far, but also a very clever and needed addition to the series.

I doubt that if they’d stuck to preexisting formula of Loki just being a lovable antihero with Agent whatshisface as a sidekick for the entire series with both saving the universe one episode at a time, the series would have amounted to anything better than formulaic and mediocre.

The introduction of the  female variant that actually transforms him into the reasonable and balanced one was a stroke of genius, and their on-screen dynamics and chemistry was noticeably fantastic.

It makes him look more three-dimensional, interesting and funny than in the previous episodes imo. And she’s fucking great too.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 23, 2021)

was looking for loki thread but this will do.


Loved ep 3 . in fact think I think its all been great so far.


----------



## agricola (Jun 24, 2021)

T & P said:


> I have to disagree. I thought it was not only the funniest, most enjoyable one so far, but also a very clever and needed addition to the series.
> 
> I doubt that if they’d stuck to preexisting formula of Loki just being a lovable antihero with Agent whatshisface as a sidekick for the entire series with both saving the universe one episode at a time, the series would have amounted to anything better than formulaic and mediocre.
> 
> ...



re: him being the reasonable and balanced one, there was a really good suggestion on the Guardian article about this episode (sorry if its by someone who is also on here):



Spoiler: theory of what was going on in episode 3



The opening sequence was a tell for the rest of the show. Someone is inhabiting someone else's imagination, trying to get information from them ... but which Loki is in charge? Both of them seemed subject to chaos and both of them presented disjointed characterisations and conversations and 'prop shifts' similar to the flickering from day to night in the opening sequence. Off the top of my head - after falling from the train, Loki is wearing a jacket, is characteristically unperturbed (would being drunk do this?), is wearing a jacket and then he isn't. After the mutual eye staring and strange conversation about love, Sylvie suddenly wakes up - we saw no falling asleep, and Loki is singing Asgardian songs dressed in his normal variant clothes. There's this strange, oozy friendliness to Loki that jars a little and seems out of place. Sylvie is just a little bit too angry and then suddenly like a pussy cat (although that may be bad acting, we know that Hiddleston isn't a bad actor in any shape or form). The fight sequences at the end were just random. The dialogue is inconsistent.

A second watch revealed that what initially appeared to be Whovian shoddiness actually conveyed the jumpiness and disjointedness of a dream. So, at some point, one of them took over the other's mind. We know that Loki can cast illusions, and quite a lot more about his powers, which include mind control and yet here he is disarmingly asking Sylvie how she does it. We know that magic doesn't work in the TVA, so this mind control sequence _probably_ didn't start there (unless the judge initiated it) - did he cast the illusion of the temporal jump device having 'run out of juice'? Or did Sylvie initiate it when she grabbed Loki by the throat.

 Anyway, pretty sure that it'll all end up being a dream (but for once, not a copy-out sonic screwdriver dream) - and my money is on Loki putting Sylvie into memory space, not the other way around.


----------



## agricola (Jun 30, 2021)

this is a personal opinion, but episode 4 may actually be the best thing in the entire MCU



Spoiler



the post credits bit especially


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 30, 2021)

Well episode 4 of loki was pretty cool, god knows where it's gonna go now...

I wrote this before the bit in spoilers above..  even more intrigued


----------



## T & P (Jun 30, 2021)

agricola said:


> this is a personal opinion, but episode 4 may actually be the best thing in the entire MCU
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s getting better with every episode isn’t it. And also managing to surprise you regarding the direction the story keeps taking.

And of course that certain new addition in the post credits reveal is like candy to any right thinking folk


----------



## Cloo (Jul 2, 2021)

> Spoiler: Happy dance spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Richard E Grant! Richard E Grant!.... Come to think of it, Hiddleston is kind of the heir to Richard E Grant


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 2, 2021)

He was the best thing about that shit amazon prime series thing.


----------



## T & P (Jul 3, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> He was the best thing about that shit amazon prime series thing.


Which one?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 3, 2021)

T & P said:


> Which one?


Dispatches from Elsewhere

Starts off looking like it has promise. Grant definitely  gives it some class and made it look like it was going to deliver. . . but ultimately is was a massive let down.


----------



## agricola (Jul 7, 2021)

Ep.5 - loved it, but



Spoiler



I hope we are not going to end up with another last episode like Wandavision


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 7, 2021)

It was great but did feel little like a filler ep , which surprised me as as next week is the end  

Still love it though


----------



## Nivag (Jul 7, 2021)

I'm not prepared for this to end


----------



## T & P (Jul 8, 2021)

agricola said:


> Ep.5 - loved it, but
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn’t have too much of a problem with what you refer to in your spoiler text. If you are referring to the  open ending of WandaVision, I hate it when TV series scripts are written in such way but sadly it’s mostly the norm nowadays. As it happens I thought the ending was reasonably satisfying, allowing for further instalments whilst providing a fair degree of conclusion to the season’s story.

I think Loki is too much of a banker for Marvel to write open ended seasons without any consideration for a cohesive storyline. If there’s really one episode remaining then I would imagine it’s certain the story will be left on a cliffhanger, but Marvel already knew of its popularity and would have planned for the plot to stretch over more than one season from its conception. 

Anyway, generally loving it. Compared with the soporific The Falcon and the Winter Soldier, it’s worlds apart and a breath of fresh air, as WandaVision was.


----------



## AverageJoe (Jul 8, 2021)

It reminded me of the Wizard of Oz


----------



## agricola (Jul 8, 2021)

T & P said:


> I didn’t have too much of a problem with what you refer to in your spoiler text. If you are referring to the  open ending of WandaVision, I hate it when TV series scripts are written in such way but sadly it’s mostly the norm nowadays. As it happens I thought the ending was reasonably satisfying, allowing for further instalments whilst providing a fair degree of conclusion to the season’s story.
> 
> I think Loki is too much of a banker for Marvel to write open ended seasons without any consideration for a cohesive storyline. If there’s really one episode remaining then I would imagine it’s certain the story will be left on a cliffhanger, but Marvel already knew of its popularity and would have planned for the plot to stretch over more than one season from its conception.
> 
> Anyway, generally loving it. Compared with the soporific The Falcon and the Winter Soldier, it’s worlds apart and a breath of fresh air, as WandaVision was.





Spoiler



It wasn't the open ending of Wandavision that I disliked, it was the really standard way in which it ended - the CGI twaddle-fight against the big bad.  

Everything interesting and groundbreaking about that show, certainly all the fun bits, went away and we ended up with the same thing we've always end up with.  As bad as Falcon and the Winter Soldier were in comparison (and certainly in comparison to Loki), I thought that had a better ending.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 9, 2021)

Just about to watch black widow ( and no I didn't pay £19.99 for it)


It's coming out of the non premier Disney plus on 6th October


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 9, 2021)

Spoiler: Loki Episode 5



"Glorious Purpose" 



Great episode, the final set piece was brilliant. Put the characters and emotions first, while still having awesome spectacle.



Spoiler



Richard E. Grant unsurprisingly steals the show, but the entire episode was filled with well crafted moments / hints / homages:

Throg in the jar
The constant cutting to Alligator Loki during conversations between them all cracked me up too, just a blank reaction shot 
Classic Loki recreating Asgard as his final stand, despite not having seen it for probably 1000s of years. The music too, chills


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 9, 2021)

Black widow is ok , more of a classic action movie than super hero movie , lots of action but gets quite slow for about 20 mins in the middle.

not really worth the £19.99 unless you have some mates round to split the cost.

it’s by no means bad though


----------



## Cloo (Jul 9, 2021)

I'm loving the music too The Octagon . And, of course, Richard E and his excellent old-school Marvel body language I thought.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 10, 2021)

Watched black widow at peckhamplex.

Enjoyed it.  The action was a bit shaky cam but solid.

However looking back on it I can't help but feel I may have enjoyed this more as a TV series where I got to know everyone better.

The all serious undercover stuff at the start feels very different to the aeroflot avengers stuff.

Pig queen and radioactive man feel like they are in a different movie to the red room stuff.
As if some one had sliced in bits of thor ragnarok into thor 2.(ok maybe more winter solider than thor 2)


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 10, 2021)

Going back to this backstop also make me remember just how forgettable age of ultron was.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 10, 2021)

Is Questlove's documentary on the service yet? Might be the item that leads us to subscribing...


----------



## flypanam (Jul 10, 2021)

We watched Black Widow last night and really didn’t enjoy it at all. I thought the plot was poor, the jokes laboured, and while it looked okay ultimately it felt like a lot of big movies these days, hollow.

My wife called it Widow Hillary. She thinks it’s a movie the Democratic Party could have made.


----------



## flypanam (Jul 10, 2021)

Oh I should say that the episodes with the pigs were really good, and actually worked really well with the theme of the movie. That bit I enjoyed.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 10, 2021)

Cloo said:


> I'm loving the music too The Octagon . And, of course, Richard E and his excellent old-school Marvel body language I thought.


Plus at one point he says "Bastard" in a really Withnail way


----------



## agricola (Jul 14, 2021)

Spoiler: ep.6



Hated the swordfight, but that was otherwise a decent ending episode.  A lot of talking between groups of the main cast but it was probably necessary to advance things like that.


----------



## Nivag (Jul 14, 2021)

agricola said:


> Spoiler: ep.6
> 
> 
> 
> Hated the swordfight, but that was otherwise a decent ending episode.  A lot of talking between groups of the main cast but it was probably necessary to advance things like that.





Spoiler



I'm glad the sword fight wasn't too long.


Good ending, just wanting more now!


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 15, 2021)

Spoiler: Loki Ep 6



Got to say, that was a bit of a let down tbh. 

I don't mind a talky finale, but far too many plotlines left unfinished and it all felt incredibly anti-climactic despite the stakes and twists. 

S2 announcement makes sense, so it's not too bad, but I wanted _something_ else.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 15, 2021)

I did a three in a row finale

loved richard lokE grant. Some glorious purpose right there.

Loved just about all of it.

If i hadn't watched a bunch of  who's who and comic breakdown videos  I may have been disappointed with the end as I may not have understood what was happening  but given I know  about 'kang'  I dug  this take on everything

plus this is basically how  they are going to fold  the x men and spiderverse back in  and  it kinda feels  reasonable


makes me think eternals  may not be a big bag of shit


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 15, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Is Questlove's documentary on the service yet? Might be the item that leads us to subscribing...



Hmm. Bit of confusion on this. Sure that someone on the radio said it was heading for Disney but now am hearing Hulu. Anyway, Summer of Soul sounds fantastic and the people in it were/are heroes. Whatever service it ends up on.

With ‘Summer of Soul,’ Questlove Wants to Fill a Cultural Void


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 15, 2021)

Further thoughts on Loki Finale - 



Spoiler: Loki and MCU Phase 4



I've rewatched it without the expectations and enjoyed it more. The actor playing Kang is clearly going to be popping up as different variants and get to flex his acting chops, so I'm looking forward to that as he was very good in the episode.

I think my key issue is that it resembles Age of Ultron in some ways, forced to do the really heavy lifting to set up Phase 4 and the Multiverse (for both Spiderman / Dr Strange movies and probably F4 and Mutants too as mentioned above). Civil War, Infinity War and Endgame made Age of Ultron a retroactively better film IMO, so interesting to see how it goes.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 15, 2021)

Nivag said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe there is a second seres planned.


----------



## strung out (Jul 15, 2021)

I thought the ending was very meh. Loved the first two episodes of the series, but it lost momentum once the main mysteries were revealed (e.g. who is the rogue Loki variant, and who are the timekeepers).


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 15, 2021)

strung out said:


> I thought the ending was very meh. Loved the first two episodes of the series, but it lost momentum once the main mysteries were revealed (e.g. who is the rogue Loki variant, and who are the timekeepers).


yeah but if know comic lore, this is just the beginning, dont really want to spoil it, but it's going to make the MCU pretty mad going forward as this series is directly linked to the next spiderman , antman and dr strange films , if not tied in to the new animated 'what if ?' series out next month...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 15, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I believe there is a second seres planned.





Spoiler



the post credit scene , not that it contains much does confirm this.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 20, 2021)

just got an email saying disney + is going up from £59.99 per year ( of £5.99 per month ) to £79.99 per year ( or £7.99 ) 

Which is a massive hike , il still get it though


----------



## Caffeine93 (Jul 20, 2021)

Price wise, even if it does rise; it's still a bargain with the addition of STARZ; tons of content for such a low price. I now exclusively use Disney+ & Prime; £16 a month, no need for any other streaming service really.

Netflix recently went up again to £10 a month for their standard service; the cheaper one has terrible video quality only suitable for phones/tablets; and I just don't see how they justify it.

I'm currently watching sons of anarchy for probably the 4th time through; love a good revenge scene!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 20, 2021)

Caffeine93 said:


> Price wise, even if it does rise; it's still a bargain with the addition of STARZ; tons of content for such a low price. I now exclusively use Disney+ & Prime; £16 a month, no need for any other streaming service really.
> 
> Netflix recently went up again to £10 a month for their standard service; the cheaper one has terrible video quality only suitable for phones/tablets; and I just don't see how they justify it.
> 
> I'm currently watching sons of anarchy for probably the 4th time through; love a good revenge scene!


Hey DotCommunist, new play mate for you


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 20, 2021)

Caffeine93 said:


> Price wise, even if it does rise; it's still a bargain with the addition of STARZ; tons of content for such a low price. I now exclusively use Disney+ & Prime; £16 a month, no need for any other streaming service really.
> 
> Netflix recently went up again to £10 a month for their standard service; the cheaper one has terrible video quality only suitable for phones/tablets; and I just don't see how they justify it.
> 
> I'm currently watching sons of anarchy for probably the 4th time through; love a good revenge scene!


Is Netflix basic (one screen) really that bad? I have it and it's so obviously higher quality than watching the telly, I don't see a difference between Netflix and prime.
I would personally swap around between the three (subscribing to only one at a time) but my wife and daughter seem to always be watching something on Netflix.


----------



## Caffeine93 (Jul 20, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX Yes I believe so, I think they stated that the video quality is 720p so on larger screens you will notice definitive tearing/low res. But then again if you're used to old fashioned CRT TVs, 720p would probably look fine lol


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 20, 2021)

Caffeine93 said:


> ATOMIC SUPLEX Yes I believe so, I think they stated that the video quality is 720p so on larger screens you will notice definitive tearing/low res. But then again if you're used to old fashioned CRT TVs, 720p would probably look fine lol


My TV is 1080 but it's only 45'' or 48'' or something. I don't notice any difference from disney or prime, but I guess I also don't care that much either.


----------



## T & P (Jul 22, 2021)

Rather enjoying *The Mysterious Benedict Society. *It’s a bit like Lemony Snicket filmed by Wes Anderson. Don’t need to be a kid to like this, imo at least. Pleasing visuals and a comforting weirdness about it. Liked by critics too…









						The Mysterious Benedict Society (TV series) - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## T & P (Jul 24, 2021)

I rather enjoyed Black Widow. Not extraordinary but still one of the better Marvel films.

Funny how often I find the best Marvel flicks (and many of the main characters) are those with the least amount of superpower prominence.


----------



## belboid (Jul 28, 2021)

Is Loki suitable for an 11 year old?  I see it has a 12 rating. He'll be fine with bad language (nowt he hasn't heard before), and some violence is to be expected, but it shouldn't be too graphic. Only vague allusions to sexy times are acceptable.


----------



## Thora (Jul 28, 2021)

My 10 and 7 year olds enjoyed it.  A bit of superhero violence (no gore), no sex.


----------



## T & P (Jul 28, 2021)

belboid said:


> Is Loki suitable for an 11 year old?  I see it has a 12 rating. He'll be fine with bad language (nowt he hasn't heard before), and some violence is to be expected, but it shouldn't be too graphic. Only vague allusions to sexy times are acceptable.


I’d say most definitely though I don’t have kids. The slayings that take place are pretty similar to what you’d see in Star Wars- very mild stuff, and no swearing or nudity.


----------



## AverageJoe (Jul 28, 2021)

Yeah. The only thing they might get stuck with is all the different time lines. 

Also, it's quite talky, so they'll need to be a patient kind.


----------



## AverageJoe (Jul 28, 2021)

T & P said:


> Rather enjoying *The Mysterious Benedict Society. *It’s a bit like Lemony Snicket filmed by Wes Anderson. Don’t need to be a kid to like this, imo at least. Pleasing visuals and a comforting weirdness about it. Liked by critics too…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Watched the first episode with the family at the weekend. Really good. Really really good.

Like if Tim Burton had done Stranger Things so far


----------



## T & P (Jul 29, 2021)

AverageJoe said:


> Watched the first episode with the family at the weekend. Really good. Really really good.
> 
> Like if Tim Burton had done Stranger Things so far


It gets better and better. I’d even describe it as Wes Anderson meets Fargo but for children/ young adults. Can’t wait for episode 7.


----------



## T & P (Jul 29, 2021)

Going back to The Mandalorian, and as I’m rewatching the whole thing yet again, I’ve been pondering about Gina Carano’s fulminant firing after her various Trump supporting tweets.

Don’t get me wrong, like any decent human being I think Trump is an abominable cunt as are most of their supporters, but I think a distinction can sometimes be made between lower grade GOP/ Trump supporters who expressed stupid but non-offensive views and those who embraced bigoted/ hatred promoting vileness.

I might well be wrong, in which case good riddance, but I was under the impression Carano fell under the former group, and other than posting the standard gammon ‘we conservative Trump supporters are being persecuted’ moans and casting doubt on the accuracy of the 2020 result early on but without supporting any proper nutjob conspiracy theories about a steal, she hasn’t crossed into full on batshit territory.

I still think she’s an unpleasant fuckwit and probably a fairly unlikeable person to know off camera, but not sure meriting a lifetime ban and unworthy of reconsideration, in particular as she had even apologised to some degree in the aftermath. I also thing reinstating people like her to the mainstream might work in restoring a more civilised society in the US, though that’s perhaps a discussion for the politics forum.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 29, 2021)

T & P said:


> ...I still think she’s an unpleasant fuckwit and probably a fairly unlikeable person to know off camera, but not sure meriting a lifetime ban and unworthy of reconsideration, in particular as she had even apologised to some degree in the aftermath. I also thing reinstating people like her to the mainstream might work in restoring a more civilised society in the US, though that’s perhaps a discussion for the politics forum.


I think it basically not goes back to  contract stuff.

Especially after what happened  with  James Gunn  Disney has a social media policy for staff   particularly named staff.
It askes you to  not  get  involved  in contentious stuff.  It also seems to   be  something  that kas   a warning system built in. 

The question is   do  we  hold  companies  responsible for comments  of people who work at said companie s   and  if  so   what   do we  expect the companies to do?

it's not a great system any way


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 29, 2021)

AverageJoe said:


> Yeah. The only thing they might get stuck with is all the different time lines.
> 
> Also, it's quite talky, so they'll need to be a patient kind.



Esp the last episode. Felt like a scene from one of the Matrix sequels that just went on and on.


----------



## cyberpink (Jul 29, 2021)

disney employees live in cars. backlash is overdue.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 29, 2021)

Mauschwitz


----------



## Reno (Jul 29, 2021)

T & P said:


> Going back to The Mandalorian, and as I’m rewatching the whole thing yet again, I’ve been pondering about Gina Carano’s fulminant firing after her various Trump supporting tweets.
> 
> Don’t get me wrong, like any decent human being I think Trump is an abominable cunt as are most of their supporters, but I think a distinction can sometimes be made between lower grade GOP/ Trump supporters who expressed stupid but non-offensive views and those who embraced bigoted/ hatred promoting vileness.
> 
> ...


Supporting Trump didn't get her fired. Comparing herself to "Jews during the Holocaust" after getting called out for her transphobic tweets and various other alt-right nonsense, is what got her fired.


----------



## T & P (Jul 29, 2021)

Reno said:


> Supporting Trump didn't get her fired. Comparing herself to "Jews during the Holocaust" after getting called out for her transphobic tweets and various other alt-right nonsense, is what got her fired.


Ah, I certainly wasn't aware of this. Fair enough.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 30, 2021)

. . . and understandably, when you say stuff like that people start to not want to work with you / be around you.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 30, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> . . . and understandably, when you say stuff like that people start to not want to work with you / be around you.



This is the way.


----------



## T & P (Jul 31, 2021)

*The War of the Worlds (Canal+ Anglo-French series).* I had never heard of this and decided to give it a go yesterday. It’s a lot better than I’d expected and certainly a million times better than the BBC’s pisspoor recent effort.

2/3rds into S1 and whereas it can be a touch slow-paced occasionally, on the whole it is still fairly action packed and provides plenty of dramatic thrills. Very Black Mirror-esque in more ways than one.


----------



## Nivag (Jul 31, 2021)

T & P said:


> *The War of the Worlds (Canal+ Anglo-French series).* I had never heard of this and decided to give it a go yesterday. It’s a lot better than I’d expected and certainly a million times better than the BBC’s pisspoor recent effort.
> 
> 2/3rds into S1 and whereas it can be a touch slow-paced occasionally, on the whole it is still fairly action packed and provides plenty of dramatic thrills. Very Black Mirror-esque in more ways than one.


I've been enjoying what I've seen so far as well.


----------



## Reno (Aug 1, 2021)

T & P said:


> *The War of the Worlds (Canal+ Anglo-French series).* I had never heard of this and decided to give it a go yesterday. It’s a lot better than I’d expected and certainly a million times better than the BBC’s pisspoor recent effort.
> 
> 2/3rds into S1 and whereas it can be a touch slow-paced occasionally, on the whole it is still fairly action packed and provides plenty of dramatic thrills. Very Black Mirror-esque in more ways than one.


I wrote about it in the War of the Worlds thread. The first season was ok, but maybe not quite good enough for me to continue. Wasn't a huge fan of the robodogs. I'm surprised at the first rate cast they got together. Even its creators have admitted now that it may have been questionable to call it after the HG Wells novel as it has absolutely nothing to do with it.









						War of the Worlds - BBC
					

They didn't exactly stick the landing with that final episode. What a mess.




					www.urban75.net


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 12, 2021)

Another week, another new Marvel show 

Marvel's _What If..._ Episode 1



Spoiler



Good fun and nice to get the majority of the actors back playing their roles.

Captain Carter was not about that mercy life though , even Steve never seemed to display the physical prowess and brutality she showed (makes sense if she was already a trained spy / fighter before the serum).

Animation was great.

Lots of clever (and a fair few not-so-clever) references to previous films / exchanges.

With Loki, Spiderman No Way Home and Multiverse of Madness all seemingly leaning heavily into the parallel universes, fingers crossed there's a real chance of Captain Carter (and Hayley Atwell) making it to live action.

Marvel could literally reset and go again with the 'alternate versions' endlessly.


----------



## ash (Aug 12, 2021)

Luca-sounds like a strange concept (sea monsters living in an Italian town) but it’s beautifully made and a lovely story .


----------



## belboid (Aug 14, 2021)

8pm - ‘we’ll watch one episode of Loki with dinner, then do a film’

1am - ‘can’t wait for the next series’


----------



## lazythursday (Aug 15, 2021)

I've never watched any of the MCU whatsoever. Should I try? Paid for Disney for a month to watch the Mandalorian finally so have it all there available. But I've always dismissed superhero films as not my thing... but maybe I'm wrong? I like the sound of Loki. But I assume I really should watch a load of the films first?


----------



## Ax^ (Aug 15, 2021)

you can watch loki without watching all the movies

go for it


----------



## Ax^ (Aug 15, 2021)

what if is kinda fun


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 15, 2021)

lazythursday said:


> I've never watched any of the MCU whatsoever. Should I try? Paid for Disney for a month to watch the Mandalorian finally so have it all there available. But I've always dismissed superhero films as not my thing... but maybe I'm wrong? I like the sound of Loki. But I assume I really should watch a load of the films first?



Watch Thor Ragnarok and The Avengers movies first. You could go straight into the series but it may be a bit baffling.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 15, 2021)

lazythursday said:


> I've never watched any of the MCU whatsoever. Should I try? Paid for Disney for a month to watch the Mandalorian finally so have it all there available. But I've always dismissed superhero films as not my thing... but maybe I'm wrong? I like the sound of Loki. But I assume I really should watch a load of the films first?


 no, it’s not worth it


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 15, 2021)

Also, the series really complements the movies mentioned and the pay off isn't quite the same without seeing them.

If you like Star Wars with its fighting wizards and gunslingers in space, you'll enjoy the adventures of the Avengers. Age of Ultron you could probably skip. It's not terrible, just not essential. Unless you want to watch Wandavision...


----------



## Reno (Aug 15, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Also, the series really complements the movies mentioned and the pay off isn't quite the same without seeing them.
> 
> If you like Star Wars with its fighting wizards and gunslingers in space, you'll enjoy the adventures of the Avengers. Age of Ultron you could probably skip. It's not terrible, just not essential. Unless you want to watch Wandavision...


...which I thought was better than Loki but only makes sense if you've seen the films which featured Wanda.


----------



## Ax^ (Aug 15, 2021)

and the one were vision was created is kinda important


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 16, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> and the one were vision was created is kinda important



Good point.

Age of Ultron it is, then.


----------



## Thora (Aug 16, 2021)

lazythursday said:


> I've never watched any of the MCU whatsoever. Should I try? Paid for Disney for a month to watch the Mandalorian finally so have it all there available. But I've always dismissed superhero films as not my thing... but maybe I'm wrong? I like the sound of Loki. But I assume I really should watch a load of the films first?


I liked the Thor movies, Captain Marvel and Guardians of the Galaxy best.  I think you probably only need to see a Thor movie to get an idea of who Loki is, you don't necessarily need to see all the Avengers ones to know exactly how Loki fits into the timeline.
You probably do need to watch (or read the wiki pages of) the Avengers movies to get WandaVision though.


----------



## Reno (Aug 16, 2021)

The point of the MCU is to make punters watch it all to get the most out of it. I think for the most part, so far it has worked and after a few early missteps (The Incredible Hulk, Iron Man 2, Thor The Dark World) the films generally are entertaining and occasionally they are pretty great. What I like about them is that there is an effort to make the characters reasonably interesting, the casting is first rate, the writing is often very good and the world building is genuinely ambitious. What I like less is that they frequently climax in drawn out action scenes of endless destruction, though even that gets reigned in with the later films. Now that they make you watch the tv shows too, I'm starting to lose interest. I thought WandaVision was great, but I bailed on The Falcon and the Winter Soldier before the end and didn't feel a huge urge to watch more of Loki after two episodes. There is something "trying too hard" for me to watch more or maybe I am finally starting to suffer superhero-burn-out.


----------



## lazythursday (Aug 16, 2021)

I am about three quarters the way through the first MCU chronologically (Captain America the first avenger) and can't say I'm especially enjoying it. But perhaps I'll just focus on the Thor / Avengers films for now and go back to the others if this strand + Loki does it for me. 

(Possibly best if it doesn't, I have no wish to give Disney any more cash after this month)


----------



## Cloo (Aug 16, 2021)

We enjoyed the first 'What if...' and liked the presumably digital but still hand-drawn-ish look animation. For some reason our son has declared he's not interested in any animated Marvel stuff.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 16, 2021)

lazythursday said:


> I am about three quarters the way through the first MCU chronologically (Captain America the first avenger) and can't say I'm especially enjoying it. But perhaps I'll just focus on the Thor / Avengers films for now and go back to the others if this strand + Loki does it for me.
> 
> (Possibly best if it doesn't, I have no wish to give Disney any more cash after this month)



The Cap is ok, his second and third stories amp it up.


----------



## Ax^ (Aug 16, 2021)

Cloo said:


> We enjoyed the first 'What if...' and liked the presumably digital but still hand-drawn-ish look animation. For some reason our son has declared he's not interested in any animated Marvel stuff.



could be worse he could of been over interested in the 7 foot tall hench captain peggy


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 16, 2021)

lazythursday said:


> I've never watched any of the MCU whatsoever. Should I try? Paid for Disney for a month to watch the Mandalorian finally so have it all there available. But I've always dismissed superhero films as not my thing... but maybe I'm wrong? I like the sound of Loki. But I assume I really should watch a load of the films first?


If you were me, and I was me recommending to me with hindsight I would say. . . 

Iron Man (1 only)
Thor Ragnarock
Guardians of the Galaxy 
Ant man
Maybe Gardians 2 and Ant Man 2 
Infinity war.

Can't be arsed with the rest.


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 16, 2021)

I'd recommend them all in order, but my (semi) abbreviated version would be:

Iron Man 
Thor 1
Captain America 1
Avengers 1
Captain America 2
Guardians of the Galaxy 1
Avengers 2
Captain America 3
Thor 3
Avengers 3
Captain Marvel
Avengers 4


----------



## belboid (Aug 16, 2021)

I had forgotten most of what happened in Age of Ultron, cos its shit, but it didn't really make much difference for watching WandaVision.   Just go with it and accept that there may be a bit of backstory you're missing, but you'll be able to follow it perfectly well. Similarly with Loki, I've only seen one of the Thor movies (and the relevant Avengers) but had no problem with it.  Knowing who Loki is from the actual myths will have you covered.


----------



## Ax^ (Aug 16, 2021)

I don't get the hate for age of Ultron it has one of the Greatest bit of dialog in the whole MCU





> *Ulysses Klaue:*
> Cuttlefish! Deep sea fish, they make lights, disco lights, whomp, whomp, whomp, to hypnotize their prey, and then whomp! I saw a documentary; it was terrifying. So, if you're going to fiddle with my brain, and make me see a giant Cuttlefish, then I know you don't do business and I know you're not in charge and I only deal with the man in charge!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 16, 2021)

Every episode of Golden Girls is on this now, it's still amazing!


----------



## Ax^ (Aug 16, 2021)

its better than sex and the city


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 17, 2021)

The Octagon said:


> I'd recommend them all in order, but my (semi) abbreviated version would be:
> 
> Iron Man
> Thor 1
> ...





Ax^ said:


> I don't get the hate for age of Ultron it has one of the Greatest bit of dialog in the whole MCU



There are probably some good bits in all the shit films. But all the Avengers films before infinity war are steaming borefest turds. 
Infinity war has a lot of shit in it too, but it's got enough good stuff to outweigh it.


----------



## moonsi til (Aug 17, 2021)

May already have been mentioned about music doc ‘summer of soul’ on Disney about 1969 music festival in Harlem. It’s in the flicks at the moment too so I’m off to see it tomorrow I hope on the big screen.


----------



## Ax^ (Aug 18, 2021)

what if, episode 2 is worth a watch...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 18, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> what if, episode 2 is worth a watch...


As much as I enjoyed last weeks, I thought this one was better.


----------



## T & P (Aug 31, 2021)

*Only Murders in the Building*. A brand new dark comedy crime miniseries created and starring Steve Martin, with Martin Short and Selima Gomez as the other main leads.

Very good and entertaining so far 









						Only Murders in the Building
					

Synopsis:Three strangers share an obsession with true crime and suddenly find themselves wrapped up in one. When a grisly death occurs inside their exclusive Upper West Side apartment building, the trio suspects murder and employs their precise knowledge of true crime to investigate the truth...




					www.rottentomatoes.com


----------



## T & P (Sep 7, 2021)

Episode 3 update: the best one yet, and with a completely unexpected and amusing cameo


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 8, 2021)

T & P said:


> Episode 3 update: the best one yet, and with a completely unexpected and amusing cameo


Is that 'unexpected' cameo the one they revealed in the first trailer? 


Spoiler



"The guy from U2"


----------



## T & P (Sep 8, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Is that 'unexpected' cameo the one they revealed in the first trailer?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


No, different guy. Same industry though.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 8, 2021)

Marvel Zombies in this weeks 'what if...' apparently


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 8, 2021)

T & P said:


> No, different guy. Same industry though.


When you say 'different guy' are you going on my Selina Gomez quote or . . . 



Spoiler



. . . is it not Sting?


----------



## T & P (Sep 8, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> When you say 'different guy' are you going on my Selina Gomez quote or . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah yes. Sorry, I misunderstood your earlier message. Spot on.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 8, 2021)

I don’t think it’s a spoiler to say Sting is in it, just fair warning


----------



## T & P (Sep 8, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I don’t think it’s a spoiler to say Sting is in it, just fair warning


I kind of agree, but these days I try to play it extra safe around here.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 9, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I don’t think it’s a spoiler to say Sting is in it, just fair warning


I put it in a spoiler because another poster deamed it a nice surprise.  . . . But now you have tottaly ruined it for everyone. . .  Who didn't watch  the several trailers or read all the press.


----------



## T & P (Sep 14, 2021)

Fans of the American Horror Story series might be interested to know that the first episode of their new anthology mini series is now available.

I don’t think it’s going to turn out to be as good as the series of the past, but will see…


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 14, 2021)

T & P said:


> Fans of the American Horror Story series might be interested to know that the first episode of their new anthology mini series is now available.
> 
> I don’t think it’s going to turn out to be as good as the series of the past, but will see…


Sounds a bit scary to me


----------



## The Octagon (Sep 14, 2021)

Hawkeye Trailer:




I'm a sucker for a Christmas theme, but looks fun.


----------



## Reno (Sep 14, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> Sounds a bit scary to me


I wished it was !


----------



## T & P (Sep 14, 2021)

I know I’ve said this with previous episodes, but the latest episode of *Only* *Murders in the Building* is the best one yet and another step up on what was already already a thoroughly watchable show.

This is turning out to be a really, really bloody good and ludicrously enjoyable series, and I’d urge anyone with Disney+ access to check it out.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 14, 2021)

T & P said:


> Fans of the American Horror Story series might be interested to know that the first episode of their new anthology mini series is now available.
> 
> I don’t think it’s going to turn out to be as good as the series of the past, but will see…



Just finished "Cult", possibly one of the more disturbing seasons. Maybe because it was less supernatural and more incel...


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 14, 2021)

T & P said:


> I know I’ve said this with previous episodes, but the latest episode of *Only* *Murders in the Building* is the best one yet and another step up on what was already already a thoroughly watchable show.
> 
> This is turning out to be a really, really bloody good and ludicrously enjoyable series, and I’d urge anyone with Disney+ access to check it out.


i can’t even start that cos of the title


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 14, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> i can’t even start that cos of the title



A title would put you off? Really?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 14, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> A title would put you off? Really?


Yes. Unless the content explains the title from the outset


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 14, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Yes. Unless the content explains the title from the outset


It’s explained in episode one.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 14, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Yes. Unless the content explains the title from the outset


How bizarre


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 14, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> How bizarre


it doesn’t scan at all. it looks like a sentence but isn’t quite there yet


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 15, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> it doesn’t scan at all. it looks like a sentence but isn’t quite there yet


Yes. It’s a sentence fragment because it’s a line of dialogue and it implies inclusion of what another character has just said.  But lots of titles are sentence fragments.  Most, in fact.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 15, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> Yes. It’s a sentence fragment because it’s a line of dialogue and it implies inclusion of what another character has just said.  But lots of titles are sentence fragments.  Most, in fact.


i know, but this one rankled, and it’s a tv series rather than a film so requires more commitment


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 15, 2021)

is it cos there’s no subject? just an object


----------



## Yossarian (Sep 15, 2021)

The Octagon said:


> Hawkeye Trailer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Looks like they correctly concluded that Hawkeye is so dull that a miniseries would only work if he was paired with a new, more interesting character.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 15, 2021)

Yossarian said:


> Looks like they correctly concluded that Hawkeye is so dull that a miniseries would only work if he was paired with a new, more interesting character.


hawkeye is my least favourite avenger, but im willing to give the series a chance like Ive done with the rest. And have been pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Yossarian (Sep 15, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> hawkeye is my least favourite avenger, but im willing to give the series a chance like Ive done with the rest. And have been pleasantly surprised.



Yep, they have a lot of very talented people at Marvel and I'll definitely give it a chance.

Though if I was writing it, I'd have Hawkeye killed off in some situation where arrows are useless, with the bad guy taunting "Archery is a hobby, not a superpower, Barton!"


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 15, 2021)

Yossarian said:


> I'd have Hawkeye killed off in some situation where arrows are useless


Well, I guess we'll have to scrub the episode with the archery competition, the training for the archery competition episode, AND the one where Cliff sees the poster advertising the forthcoming archery competition


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 15, 2021)

Yossarian said:


> Looks like they correctly concluded that Hawkeye is so dull that a miniseries would only work if he was paired with a new, more interesting character.


Is there not a better starting point for a mini series? Squirel girl? Gwen Pool?  Hopefully this series is just to give him a send off / pass the torch. Can it be worse than the winter soldier TV show?


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 15, 2021)

Yossarian said:


> Looks like they correctly concluded that Hawkeye is so dull that a miniseries would only work if he was paired with a new, more interesting character.



tbf he daughter took over in the comics as well


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 15, 2021)

Yossarian said:


> Yep, they have a lot of very talented people at Marvel and I'll definitely give it a chance.
> 
> Though if I was writing it, I'd have Hawkeye killed off in some situation where arrows are useless, with the bad guy taunting "Archery is a hobby, not a superpower, Barton!"



sure that might of been superman remark to green arrow before crushing  his left arm...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 16, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> tbf he daughter took over in the comics as well


Was he boring in the comics too?


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 16, 2021)

his leather outfit in the comic was real 

if that helps


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 17, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> his leather outfit in the comic was real
> 
> if that helps


Not drawn on?


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 17, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> sure that might of been superman remark to green arrow before crushing  his left arm...



Ah, that's why he's one arm in the Frank Miller book


----------



## Nivag (Sep 30, 2021)

Free Guy is now available if you're looking for some easy nerdy fodder to watch.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 30, 2021)

Nivag said:


> Free Guy is now available if you're looking for some easy nerdy fodder to watch.


i saw that at the cinema and enjoyed it way more than I thought I would. lots of funny visual jokes in the background that are only funny if you've played videogames, esp online ones


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 30, 2021)

Nivag said:


> Free Guy is now available if you're looking for some easy nerdy fodder to watch.


I absolutely loved free guy but I was a little drunk when watching, will watch again but think I will still love it


----------



## Nivag (Sep 30, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> i saw that at the cinema and enjoyed it way more than I thought I would. lots of funny visual jokes in the background that are only funny if you've played videogames, esp online ones


Yeah some funny bits, I'm mean who doesn't like jump running and teabagging 😂


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 30, 2021)

Nivag said:


> Free Guy is now available if you're looking for some easy nerdy fodder to watch.


I accidentally watched a ten minute summery of the whole film this morning. The plot seems far far more decent and far less generic than I had expected from watching the trailer. . . but ultimately not for me (especially now I have ruined the whole thing for myself)


----------



## Dom Traynor (Oct 6, 2021)

Just came here to say Free Guy is a great fun silly likeable action comedy.  And Jodi Comer off of Killing Eve and Ryan Reynolds are a great pair.


----------



## T & P (Oct 17, 2021)

To fans of the Lego Star Wars cartoons I will thoroughly recommend their brand new Terrifying Tales. Bloody brilliant, and fantastic animation even though you wouldn’t expect it of that type of show.

Also one or two genuine laugh out moments. Look out for the Vader and Luke one


----------



## T & P (Oct 19, 2021)

Finished Only Murders in the Building. The series dips a bit in the middle, but picks up nicely again in the final three episodes.

Overall a solid 7.5/ 10 for me. Entertaining, easy to watch short episodes, and amusing throughout.


----------



## Ranu (Oct 20, 2021)

Everyone I talk to about Only Murders in the Building says "much better than I expected", which is exactly what I thought.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 20, 2021)

Called it.

By totally misinterpreting the initial clues and thinking a whole different thing was going on, but still called it, and that's what my podcast will say.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 20, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I put it in a spoiler because another poster deamed it a nice surprise.  . . . But now you have tottaly ruined it for everyone. . .  Who didn't watch  the several trailers or read all the press.


I didn't know about it, which is precisely why I don't watch trailers or read press.

And, sadly, why I often stay away from these threads


----------



## T & P (Oct 21, 2021)

Brand new season 10 of American Horror Story has started to drop.


----------



## Cloo (Oct 22, 2021)

T & P said:


> *Only Murders in the Building*. A brand new dark comedy crime miniseries created and starring Steve Martin, with Martin Short and Selima Gomez as the other main leads.
> 
> Very good and entertaining so far
> 
> ...


I'm enjoying this too - very nicely played comedy drama. Also I like things with half hour episodes as they're so much easier for me to find time to watch!


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 12, 2021)

currently watching shang-chi ten rings was not expecting that to be avalable yet


----------



## Thora (Nov 12, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> currently watching shang-chi ten rings was not expecting that to be avalable yet


Free?


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 12, 2021)

yes 

very surprised meself

well as long as you have already sub to disney plus at least


why the hell is this out so early and they wasted the option with blackwidow

guessing its the amount of subtitles


----------



## Dom Traynor (Nov 12, 2021)

Yes going to watch Shang Chi tonight. Can't wait.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 13, 2021)

I enjoyed Shang Chi a lot.

There is also a short documentary about the legacy of Boba Fett that came out yesterday which is quite good.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 13, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> yes
> 
> very surprised meself
> 
> ...


Apparently it was "Disney+ Day" yesterday, whatever t'fuck that means. Don't know the Shang Chi release was to make a big deal of that, or the other way round.

It certainly is surprising it's out (and not even a 'prime' option) so soon after cinema release. Obviously it's their film, so that probably makes things easier, but I feel like the "no home release for X months" things comes from the cinemas as much as the dsitributors/studios.

That said, of course... how many cinemas are going to front up to Disney over this? Particularly after what the pandemic has done to them.


----------



## T & P (Nov 13, 2021)

Thanks to those who pointed out/ recommended Shang Chi. I actually saw its trailer in the cinema a while ago and it left me massively underwhelmed. But it’s turned out to be very enjoyable.

Thanks also ruffneck23 for the Boba Fett documentary heads-up, rather enjoyed that too.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 17, 2021)

I bought a month of that Disney plus because it was £2 on Sunday.

The whole family are enjoying Loki. The first episode was very cinematic, the others a little less so, but it's really good telly. I love it when it does the big bombastic almost John carpenter cross Williams score . 

The daughter likes Only Murders in the Building. I'm hoping it's a self contained mini series and not something that runs forever. 

'What if' is ok, but three episodes in and it's really only going to be washing up fodder.

There was a Bob's burgers type cartoon that was good. . . was it called the wild?

I have not watched The Orville for years. It will do. It does star trek better than star trek.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 17, 2021)

T & P said:


> Thanks to those who pointed out/ recommended Shang Chi. I actually saw its trailer in the cinema a while ago and it left me massively underwhelmed. But it’s turned out to be very enjoyable.


I watched the trailer yesterday and thought I would just give the whole thing a miss. Looks rubbish. Is the trailer that much of a misfire?


----------



## Nivag (Nov 18, 2021)

I watched the first 3 episodes of Dopesick last night, it's got Michael Keaton, Will Poulter, Rosario Dawson to name a few in it.
It's about the start of the America's struggle with opioid addiction. 
So far so good.


----------



## AverageJoe (Nov 18, 2021)

Stoked to find out the Muppets released a new short film on Halloween. 

Gonna watch it now.


----------



## T & P (Nov 18, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I watched the trailer yesterday and thought I would just give the whole thing a miss. Looks rubbish. Is the trailer that much of a misfire?


Yes. I thought it would be awful from the trailer, but the film turned out to be not just much, much better but also rather different than the trailer suggested.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 18, 2021)

T & P said:


> Yes. I thought it would be awful from the trailer, but the film turned out to be not just much, much better but also rather different than the trailer suggested.


OK that sounds promising, I'll put it back in the list. I don't think I have ever seen such a disappointing trailer. . . . especially one that contains kung fu. People should be losing their jobs over that. It's like the anti-trailer. Without it I would have just switched it on no questions. 

In other news. I started watching the French/English War of the worlds. So far it seems passable. 
Looking forward to seeing the rest of Solar Opposites (that had not dropped last time I was on DP)
The finale of the falcon and the winter soldier was just as boring as the rest of it. He looks well stupid in that suit, and not having any super powers is just super lame. US Agent is a much more interesting prospect.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 18, 2021)

Heard good things about Free Guy from just about everyone. . . . . but I didn't like it. 
Well maybe that is a bit harsh. It's a bit boring and not significantly better then other sci-fi family fluff. Boo.


----------



## T & P (Nov 18, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Heard good things about Free Guy from just about everyone. . . . . but I didn't like it.
> Well maybe that is a bit harsh. It's a bit boring and not significantly better then other sci-fi family fluff. Boo.


I wouldn’t have it any other way from you


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 19, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Heard good things about Free Guy from just about everyone. . . . . but I didn't like it.
> Well maybe that is a bit harsh. It's a bit boring and not significantly better then other sci-fi family fluff. Boo.



Watched it a little while ago, and the more I think about it the less I like how it was done. 

There's a much better film in there somewhere.


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 19, 2021)

Shang Chi was good, some of the best action the Marvel films have had, and a decent plot too.


----------



## T & P (Nov 22, 2021)

To anyone who likes cheesy feelgood reality programmes that put a smile on your face, I thoroughly recommend *Encore. *It’s a series that reunites middle aged people who starred in their high school musical play when they were students, and gets them to reenact the play decades later in front of their families.

Good human interest content, from their catching up with each other again, to facing up to what life has thrown at them  since their carefree teenage days, to most satisfying watch them reprise the roles they played a lifetime ago in front of their proud families and drop-jawed young kids. Not high television but a good mood enhancer, and more so if you like musicals.


----------



## T & P (Nov 24, 2021)

First two episodes of *Marvel’s Hawkeye* have just dropped. I am pleased to say the first episode was a great deal better than I’d expected. A surprisingly entertaining opening


----------



## Dom Traynor (Nov 24, 2021)

T & P said:


> First two episodes of *Marvel’s Hawkeye* have just dropped. I am pleased to say the first episode was a great deal better than I’d expected. A surprisingly entertaining opening


Good that's my Friday night sorted


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 25, 2021)

T & P said:


> First two episodes of *Marvel’s Hawkeye* have just dropped. I am pleased to say the first episode was a great deal better than I’d expected. A surprisingly entertaining opening


I saw it had arrived but just couldn't summon up the power to watch a story about the arrows man. . . Especially after that falcon nonsense.  We did start shang chi though, and so far it is indeed vastly better than the trailer.  Something does feel very wrong with the pacing and staging though.   The whole thing seems just to big, fast and constantly convenient for the characters. Ben Kingsley is good though isn't he. Glad I watched that marvel short before hand, I had no idea they were related.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 25, 2021)

I enjoyed both episodes of Hawkeye, even if the second ep is a bit slower paced IMO.

Looking forward to where it goes.


----------



## T & P (Nov 25, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I saw it had arrived but just couldn't summon up the power to watch a story about the arrows man. . . Especially after that falcon nonsense.  We did start shang chi though, and so far it is indeed vastly better than the trailer.  Something does feel very wrong with the pacing and staging though.   The whole thing seems just to big, fast and constantly convenient for the characters. Ben Kingsley is good though isn't he. Glad I watched that marvel short before hand, I had no idea they were related.


Oh, what’s the name of this short you speak of?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 25, 2021)

T & P said:


> Oh, what’s the name of this short you speak of?


Something about the king. Hail to the king maybe? It's about ben Kingsleys Derek in prison and the flimsy reason how/why he was busted out to be in shang chi (didn't know that when I watched it, which probably made it a better viewing experience). So far it's better than the shang chi film itself, probably because its all Kingsley.


----------



## BoxRoom (Nov 25, 2021)

The Octagon said:


> Watched it a little while ago, and the more I think about it the less I like how it was done.
> 
> There's a much better film in there somewhere.


The beginning of it was so similar to the beginning of The Lego Movie we were throwing our hands up in despair. If I bought DVDs I wouldn't bother with this film.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 30, 2021)

Disney streaming update. 

Watched all of War of the Worlds (the French/English one)
Some actually quite decent drama, but the 'aliens' and the idea of them were a bit underdeveloped. Terrible shame considering the rest of the show. All felt very incoherent by the end of the show. Too many questions, crap end. 

Shang Chi 
Better than the trailer suggests, but still too bombastic and CGI for me. Passable Marvel that I won't watch again. 

Back Widow
Childish cartoony script. Too many questions "why on Earth did they do that?" . . . My daughter was sarcastically making comments throughout. Again, passable Marvel, but I won't be watching it again. 

The Owl House
My daughter likes it. Sounds like it's got Teri Hatcher doing the voice.

Marvel What if
I'm just soooo bored. Only persevering because I have only a month free. 

Solar Opposites
Great still, but seems to be getting a tad ruder? I don't mind the comic violence and sex refs but it's so full on in the second season that I can't really watch it with my daughter. 

Luca
Fun for all the family. They loved it, I thought it was watchable. 

Cruellla
Decent. Not my bag but better than average, the family loved it. 

Enchanted
Decent enough set up and looked like it was going in the right direction (rats and cockroaches doing the Snow White thing), but then went waaaaaay off track. Had my daughter screaming at the screen "why why?" Not cool. 

The Great North
Bobs Burger type cartoon. I like it. Passable, but I won't miss it.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 30, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Disney streaming update.
> 
> Watched all of War of the Worlds (the French/English one)
> Some actually quite decent drama, but the 'aliens' and the idea of them were a bit underdeveloped. Terrible shame considering the rest of the show. All felt very incoherent by the end of the show. Too many questions, crap end.
> ...


You're just a fun vampire aren't you ?


----------



## BassJunkie (Nov 30, 2021)

I've just got it for the Beatles documentary. I love the Beatles (well post Rubber Soul anyway) so I'm loving that. To see the anvil Mal Evans hits on the awful Maxwell's Silver Hammer. Stuff like that.

I've not watched owt else yet, although my friend recommended Reservation Dogs to me.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 30, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> You're just a fun vampire aren't you ?


These are good reviews.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 30, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> These are good reviews.


I like you man, but you are negative on most stuff, I guess, I'm just gutted nothing is highbrow enough for you


----------



## Reno (Nov 30, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> You're just a fun vampire aren't you ?


I thought that post was surprisingly positive compared to AS' usual assessments.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 30, 2021)

Reno said:


> I thought that post was surprisingly positive compared to AS' usual assessments.


I made it through the whole of the war of the worlds despite series 2 promising a complete lack of aliens (or another world for it to be plural??). 
Cruella got a spin off the back of your review alone. My daughter (14) loved it.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 30, 2021)

got to laugh at the I'm not miserable the one show I got thru was war of the world the bleakest series on the streaming service


----------



## Reno (Nov 30, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I made it through the whole of the war of the worlds despite series 2 promising a complete lack of aliens (or another world for it to be plural??).
> Cruella got a spin off the back of your review alone. My daughter (14) loved it.


I agree on both, War of the Worlds was ok but not compelling enough for me to watch season 2 and Cruella had its moments.


----------



## Reno (Nov 30, 2021)

I'm far more critical about films and tv series than most people and I only write about a very small percentage of what I watch. When I do, then it's more likely to be about something I want to recommend.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 30, 2021)

Reno said:


> I agree on both, War of the Worlds was ok but not compelling enough for me to watch season 2


Did you watch any of season 2? It was interesting, in that I would have liked to have have known what went on behind the scenes. 
Felt like they were given another series, but only if they could quickly re-write it so that it was cheap (no expensive aliens or tech and the like), and they could wrap it all up pretty smarts. It was obvious early on they were going for the cop out ending, but I thought there would at least be some surprise. . or even a hopeless conclusion. 
They went with a 'happy' ending that didn't make sense with the films established internal logic, leaving many details (large and small) not just unexplained, but as if they hadn't even been considered. 

. . . . bit like black widow where she pulls up at the end on a motorbike in front of a massive plane in a massive empty field. The plane is out of shot on camera, (behind it, so Scarlet would have been looking right at it) but for some reason she can't see it until it is pointed at by her mate. "Oh that plane, I didn't see that on the long road I drove up on right towards it". 

Easier to ignore it than figure out an expensive way of making it fit the script.


----------



## Reno (Nov 30, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Did you watch any of season 2? It was interesting, in that I would have liked to have have known what went on behind the scenes.
> Felt like they were given another series, but only if they could quickly re-write it so that it was cheap (no expensive aliens or tech and the like), and they could wrap it all up pretty smarts. It was obvious early on they were going for the cop out ending, but I thought there would at least be some surprise. . or even a hopeless conclusion.
> They went with a 'happy' ending that didn't make sense with the films established internal logic, leaving many details (large and small) not just unexplained, but as if they hadn't even been considered.
> 
> ...


I didn't watch any of season 2 and doubt I will bother. The first season had a surprisingly good cast and the human drama was more compelling than the alien menace, the K9es were rather silly. Could well be they they cut budget for season 2, I'm surprised it even got a second season because nobody was watching this show.


----------



## T & P (Nov 30, 2021)

Marvel's 'What If...' has been a bit hit and miss for me, but a few episodes are rather decent imo, and once or twice, actually rather funny. What if Thor Were an Only Child in particular had me laughing out loud a couple of times.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 30, 2021)

Reno said:


> I didn't watch any of season 2 and doubt I will bother. The first season had a surprisingly good cast and the human drama was more compelling than the alien menace, the K9es were rather silly. Could well be they they cut budget for season 2, I'm surprised it even got a second season because nobody was watching this show.


The human drama element was far more interesting than the alien attack for sure. The main problem of the show was that it was a cool  'end of the world' drama that was trying to in some small way connect to the work it was loosely based on. 

I wish I could talk to someone about it, it's really quite amusing in many ways, and I bet what went on behind the scenes in the writing room is an even better story.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 30, 2021)

T & P said:


> Marvel's 'What If...' has been a bit hit and miss for me, but a few episodes are rather decent imo, and once or twice, actually rather funny. What if Thor Were an Only Child in particular had me laughing out loud a couple of times.


Oh right, that's the one I am up to. I'll get back to you. 
I know a lot of people didn't really like it but the captain Britain one was probably my favourite. . . . but to be honest that isn't saying much.


----------



## T & P (Dec 1, 2021)

Well it’s almost slapstick comedy at places, but I continue to enjoy Hawkeye. At the very least I am entertained, and credit where it’s due: they’ve managed to turn the dullest and least interesting Avenger into someone likeable and amusing.

It’s almost as if Disney did a survey on The Falcon and Winter Soldier series and realised everyone found it so excruciatingly boring the way forward for their future series must be fast paced and more action-comedy based than moody slow drama shit. I hope so anyway.


----------



## Nivag (Dec 1, 2021)

T & P said:


> Well it’s almost slapstick comedy at places, but I continue to enjoy Hawkeye. At the very least I am entertained, and credit where it’s due: they’ve managed to turn the dullest and least interesting Avenger into someone likeable and amusing.
> 
> It’s almost as if Disney did a survey on The Falcon and Winter Soldier series and realised everyone found it so excruciatingly boring the way forward for their future series must be fast paced and more action-comedy based than moody slow drama shit. I hope so anyway.


It's all about the branding for Hawkeye


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 2, 2021)

T & P said:


> Well it’s almost slapstick comedy at places, but I continue to enjoy Hawkeye. At the very least I am entertained, and credit where it’s due: they’ve managed to turn the dullest and least interesting Avenger into someone likeable and amusing.
> 
> It’s almost as if Disney did a survey on The Falcon and Winter Soldier series and realised everyone found it so excruciatingly boring the way forward for their future series must be fast paced and more action-comedy based than moody slow drama shit. I hope so anyway.



Started Hawkeye last night and I'm not impressed yet. The falcon was terrible though. Even Loki didn't keep the momentum.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 4, 2021)

Reno said:


> I didn't watch any of season 2 and doubt I will bother. The first season had a surprisingly good cast and the human drama was more compelling than the alien menace, the K9es were rather silly. Could well be they they cut budget for season 2, I'm surprised it even got a second season because nobody was watching this show.


I just read that they have actually filmed a season 3.
Totally mental considering season 2 is like a clumsy rewrite to cheaply top off a series that they were hoping ran for longer with a far bigger budget.
It will actually be interesting to see where they go from here. They quite clearly have even less money and many of the actors have dropped out. They ended season 2 with very flimsy rationale for the initial invasion, and varying / contradicting on screen realisations of how time travel in the show actually works. 

Can't wait.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 10, 2021)

Finished 'Only Murders In The Building' series one. 
I liked it. 
Probably not for fans of actual twisty turny murder mysteries, as there isn't a heck of a lot actually going on here (which I quite like, as it's 'almost' plausible). It's just nice gentle viewing shot and written well. I can't put my finger on what makes it good beyond that. maybe that's all that's needed. . . have a simple story, but tell it well.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 13, 2021)

The only thing on this service I’m interested in is Get Back.  I understand they have stopped doing free trials.  Is it easy enough to buy a month’s sub then cancel, or is it one of those where they make that hard to do/hide the right buttons etc?


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 13, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> The only thing on this service I’m interested in is Get Back.  I understand they have stopped doing free trials.  Is it easy enough to buy a month’s sub then cancel, or is it one of those where they make that hard to do/hide the right buttons etc?



First time we did it, was free for a month, second time was month subs then cancel...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 13, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> The only thing on this service I’m interested in is Get Back.  I understand they have stopped doing free trials.  Is it easy enough to buy a month’s sub then cancel, or is it one of those where they make that hard to do/hide the right buttons etc?


Yes. 
You can sign up and pay for a month and then cancel immediately. It will do a couple of 'are you sure' type questions that seem to imply that you will immediately lose the service but you won't. it will then tell you the date it will finish and automatically finish on that date.
If you wanted to watch get back you should have signed up for the special £1.99 offer they had when they stuck it up.

I find that doing Disney for one month every six months is probably about all you need. They take ages to reload with decent shows and films. 

I signed on for the £1.99 and mine ends again in about 5 days but I'm pretty much done with it again. I never paid before, I've had all my Disney free so far. 
Same with prime too actually. They apparently give the free monthly subs out randomly (and if you have never used it before, but I have had more than my fair share.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 13, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> If you wanted to watch get back you should have signed up for the special £1.99 offer they had when they stuck it up.


I wasn’t aware of that at the time. In fact I wasn’t even aware of the service until it transpired that’s where Get Back was being shown.

I’ve checked out their other content. Marvel and Star Wars. Nothing there for me.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 13, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> I wasn’t aware of that at the time. In fact I wasn’t even aware of the service until it transpired that’s where Get Back was being shown.
> 
> I’ve checked out their other content. Marvel and Star Wars. Nothing there for me.


Nah, it's not as great as it thinks it is. 
The starz content might be interesting to you maybe? 

I quite liked (OK) Only Murders in the Building and the Family watched some Pixar stuff. 
There are a few unexpected film treats in there. 

Die Hard is on there for Christmas. . . not sure why but that's been off every streamer for a while now (even D+) When Nflix and Prime had the films they both only started from DH2 onwards. 

Not that I am a die hard Die Hard fan.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 13, 2021)

Still waiting for The Black Hole


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 13, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Still waiting for The Black Hole


Why?


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 13, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Nah, it's not as great as it thinks it is.
> The starz content might be interesting to you maybe?
> 
> I quite liked (OK) Only Murders in the Building and the Family watched some Pixar stuff.
> ...


I don’t understand any of that as a response.  What is the Starz content?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 13, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> I don’t understand any of that as a response.  What is the Starz content?


Starz was another digital streamer that is now bundled with Disney+. 
Disney+ includes Star Wars, Marvel and Disney stuff. You also get all Starz content. Films and TV series.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 13, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Why?View attachment 300630



1. Because it's both cheesy and gorgeous
2. John Barry
3. The USS Cygnus
4. Wasn't there when we last had the service, but am delighted your pic indicates it is


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 14, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> 1. Because it's both cheesy and gorgeous
> 2. John Barry
> 3. The USS Cygnus
> 4. Wasn't there when we last had the service, but am delighted your pic indicates it is


My why was for "why are you still waiting?".
_Then a picture to illustrate that it is available_

Oddly it's been free on you tube in full hd for the last few years (don't know if it still is), so I've ended up watching it a couple of times. I know it quite well from my youth (and saw it at the cinema) but never remembered the bizarre hell world ending. Not at all. 


And yes, enjoyable soundtrack.

Wish I still had my shreddies shrinkydinks.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 14, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> My why was for "why are you still waiting?".
> _Then a picture to illustrate that it is available_
> 
> Oddly it's been free on you tube in full hd for the last few years (don't know if it still is), so I've ended up watching it a couple of times. I know it quite well from my youth (and saw it at the cinema) but never remembered the bizarre hell world ending. Not at all.
> ...



Preferred mine before shrinking


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 14, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Preferred mine before shrinking


I think mine would have looked better if I hadn't coloured them in. Some of them went quite wobbly too. 
I made my own vincent and bob toys. Wish I could have afforded the real things. Real toys I mean.


----------



## T & P (Dec 15, 2021)

S10 of American Horror Story has descended into a steaming pile of nonsensical shite. Don’t bother even if a big fan of the overall series. Or perhaps I should say especially if you are a big fan.


----------



## T & P (Dec 15, 2021)

On a more positive note, we’re just fourteen days away from The Book of Boba Fett


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 16, 2021)

T & P said:


> S10 of American Horror Story has descended into a steaming pile of nonsensical shite. Don’t bother even if a big fan of the overall series. Or perhaps I should say especially if you are a big fan.



Massive fan & will totally be tuning in for this. 

ETA: had no idea it's on Disney, though


----------



## mango5 (Dec 23, 2021)

BassJunkie said:


> I've not watched owt else yet, although my friend recommended Reservation Dogs to me.


This is a great recommendation. We're enjoying this at mango mansions.


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 23, 2021)

Six days to go...


----------



## T & P (Dec 23, 2021)

Well, whereas not as original as WandaVision or crowd-pleasing as Loki, I rather enjoyed Hawkeye. The right pace and balance of comedy, action and drama, with the latter rightly coming off last overall.

They should leave it at that though. Perfectly adequate one-off entertainment vehicle but I doubt it has legs for any further seasons.

And credit where it’s due. If nothing else it has achieved an improbability in making arguably the least interesting and most forgettable Avenger into a witty and relatable one.

In the finale, the OTT obvious pantomime villain, Jack, who of course turns out to be nothing of the sort, really comes into his own. My new favourite minor Marvel character


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 23, 2021)

_The Omen_
_Damien: Omen II_
_The Final Conflict_


----------



## T & P (Dec 23, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> _The Omen_
> _Damien: Omen II_
> _The Final Conflict_


I don’t expect the sequels to be anywhere as good as the original, but are they at least reasonably watchable? Only ever saw the first.


----------



## Reno (Dec 24, 2021)

T & P said:


> I don’t expect the sequels to be anywhere as good as the original, but are they at least reasonably watchable? Only ever saw the first.


The first sequel is quite good and feels very much of a piece with the first film. The second not so much, but it's still watchable thanks to a young Sam Neill as the adult Damien.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 24, 2021)

T & P said:


> I don’t expect the sequels to be anywhere as good as the original, but are they at least reasonably watchable? Only ever saw the first.



Wot Reno said!

Definitely a case of diminishing returns through the series, but there are good set piece scares in each of the sequels, and some decent performances. Neill is very steely eyed and charismatic in TFC, sort of perfecting his _thoughtful constipation_ face.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 26, 2021)

Technical advice (Luddite alert):

My Samsung smart tv is apparently not smart enough for Disney plus. I therefore intend to get it on my laptop and connect the laptop to the tv.  

Is it as simple as connecting them with a usb cable?


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 26, 2021)

if you got a hdmi spare on your laptop it should not be that difficult hook up the to and pick the hdmi socket with your remote may need to faff around and drag the pixture to you telly


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 26, 2021)

see if you can cast from your laptop how old is the tellt


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 26, 2021)

telly*


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 26, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> see if you can cast from your laptop how old is the tellt


Not that old. Bought it in 2016. But it seems the operating system is the previous one.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 26, 2021)

I mean, if you’re going to have to lay out for a new TV every 5 years, that’s shite. I’m not cool with that.


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 26, 2021)

hey I hear you hung onto a old plasma till it died a noble death last year and had to buy a other telly


picture on the plasma was still better than Han the new one 


I got a Chromecast for my old telly might be worth looking to not that prohibitively expensive


----------



## Thora (Dec 26, 2021)

I've been looking at buying a new TV recently and luckily read a review that said Disney+ doesn't work on all TVs!  Even buying a new one you have to be careful to pick one that does.

We currently have a pretty old, not smart TV but have a firestick and play Netflix & Disney through that.


----------



## T & P (Dec 26, 2021)

I get the Disney+ app through my NowTV stick, which plugs into the HMDI port of any TV. Obviously only good if you’re interested in NowTV enough to pay a subscription for it as well.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 26, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Technical advice (Luddite alert):
> 
> My Samsung smart tv is apparently not smart enough for Disney plus. I therefore intend to get it on my laptop and connect the laptop to the tv.
> 
> Is it as simple as connecting them with a usb cable?


I have a HDMI output from my macbook. won't go out of a USB as that's not a monitor output.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 27, 2021)

Thora said:


> I've been looking at buying a new TV recently and luckily read a review that said Disney+ doesn't work on all TVs!  Even buying a new one you have to be careful to pick one that does.
> 
> We currently have a pretty old, not smart TV but have a firestick and play Netflix & Disney through that.



Yeah, we have to route it through the computer onto the telly.


----------



## T & P (Dec 29, 2021)

A very watchable first episode of The Book of Boba Fett


----------



## T & P (Jan 31, 2022)

I hadn’t even heard of it beforehand, but the first episode of *Marvel’s Hit-Monkey* animated series is pretty good.

Not a kiddies’ show, mind.


----------



## Scaggs (Feb 3, 2022)

Could Pam & Tommy be the start of sex selling for Disney?
					

The film company has long been a bastion of innocuous child-friendly entertainment, writes Louis Chilton. But with Disney Plus now showcasing sex, drug use and even talking penises in its marquee miniseries, are there signs that the House of Mouse is finally embracing its smuttier side?




					www.independent.co.uk
				



This looks interesting. Only watched the first fifteen minutes of ep1 one but downloaded the first three episodes to watch later.


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 3, 2022)

hope it better than the porn its inspired by

that was crap even back in the day....


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 12, 2022)

Just started watching The Gloaming, a twisty, misty, slightly occult police procedural thriller series set in Tasmania. It is hilariously similar to Black Spot, a twisty, misty, slightly occult police procedural thriller series set in Belgium,  right down to the tough single mum cop with a past and a fractured relationship with her damaged teenage daughter, the local shifty property baron somehow caught up in it all, the grisly present day slayings that somehow link back to an earlier mystery trauma that happened in the foggy woods etc etc etc. Quite good though, and very well made. Check it out if you enjoy long shots of people staring tensely at each other.


----------



## T & P (Feb 16, 2022)

Oooh… big shout out to *Wes Anderson* fans. His brand new film *The French Dispatch* has just dropped. Advantages of Disney owning Fox I guess


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 16, 2022)

T & P said:


> Oooh… big shout out to *Wes Anderson* fans. His brand new film *The French Dispatch* has just dropped. Advantages of Disney owning Fox I guess


Included in the package? Worth buying for a month if so. 
Daughter wants to see some pixar film, me and the wife would enjoy the french dispatch and I guess I could watch all the boba fett.


----------



## T & P (Feb 16, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Included in the package? Worth buying for a month if so.
> Daughter wants to see some pixar film, me and the wife would enjoy the french dispatch and I guess I could watch all the boba fett.


Yes, no add-on required.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 17, 2022)

T & P said:


> Oooh… big shout out to *Wes Anderson* fans. His brand new film *The French Dispatch* has just dropped. Advantages of Disney owning Fox I guess


One week after I bought it from them for £12


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 17, 2022)

T & P said:


> Yes, no add-on required.


I suppose I could now watch the whole of boba fett too. Has that finished yet? Any other recent treats?


----------



## BoxRoom (Feb 17, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I suppose I could now watch the whole of boba fett too. Has that finished yet? Any other recent treats?


Yeah, that's finished now.


----------



## strung out (Feb 17, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I suppose I could now watch the whole of boba fett too. Has that finished yet? Any other recent treats?


Yes. You won't like it.


----------



## T & P (Feb 17, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I suppose I could now watch the whole of boba fett too. Has that finished yet? Any other recent treats?


I’m enjoying Pam & Tommy. Great casting.


----------



## Dom Traynor (Feb 17, 2022)

strung out said:


> Yes. You won't like it.


Sounds good.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 17, 2022)

strung out said:


> Yes. You won't like it.


I know I won't, with the added bonus of it including my old nemesis Matt Berry. 
Listened to a podcast about it last night and the presenters focused a substantial amount of time on the fact that Berry wasn't in it enough. Ugh.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 17, 2022)

strung out said:


> Yes. You won't like it.


I also can't stand how jarringly unlike boba fett the tubby actor looks. How long was he down that pit? Was it made of lasagna? 
Should have used some of that CGI everybody is mad about these days.


----------



## strung out (Feb 17, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I also can't stand how jarringly unlike boba fett the tubby actor looks. How long was he down that pit? Was it made of lasagna?
> Should have used some of that CGI everybody is mad about these days.


Yeah, tbf, I wasn't super keen on the whole series either - started off promisingly, but I thought the ending was a complete mess.

And the age of Temuera Morrison is a bit grating, given he's about 20 years older than Boba Fett is supposed to be.


----------



## T & P (Feb 19, 2022)

Fans of the Kingsman film franchise or people looking for mindless action thriller films might be interested to know the new, third film in the franchise, *The King’s Man*, has just dropped.

I don’t get the mediocre aggregator reviews. It is undoubtedly a million miles better than Kingsman 2. Not necessarily better than the first film, but then it’s a surprisingly different film from its predecessors. A lot darker at places, and less centred around the amazingly well choreographed fight scenes that were the hallmark of the franchise. It certainly develops in a way you don’t see coming.

In any event, Ralph Fiennes is highly enjoyable in it, and I would strongly recommend it to fans of the franchise.

That’s the second recently released in recent days film I was pleasantly surprised to see available on Disney+ for no additional fee


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 19, 2022)

T & P said:


> Fans of the Kingsman film franchise or people looking for mindless action thriller films might be interested to know the new, third film in the franchise, *The King’s Man*, has just dropped.
> 
> I don’t get the mediocre aggregator reviews. It is undoubtedly a million miles better than Kingsman 2. Not necessarily better than the first film, but then it’s a surprisingly different film from its predecessors. A lot darker at places, and less centred around the amazingly well choreographed fight scenes that were the hallmark of the franchise. It certainly develops in a way you don’t see coming.
> 
> ...


I thought it was very much not good. A few interesting bits or touches, but overall over-long, under-baked and flabby.


----------



## T & P (Feb 19, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> I thought it was very much not good. A few interesting bits or touches, but overall over-long, under-baked and flabby.


It was a bit too long, and the depiction of Rasputin was underwhelming, weird and bordering on the preposterous even for a flick of this nature. But once you get to roughly the halfway mark, both the tone of the film and the fate of some of its main characters goes in a way I had not expected at all. For that alone I have to award it points. At least it comes across as far less conventional and clichéd as Kingsman 2, which frankly was a by-the-numbers totally predictable sequel solely riding on the success of the first film.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 19, 2022)

T & P said:


> It was a bit too long, and the depiction of Rasputin was underwhelming, weird and bordering on the preposterous even for a flick of this nature. But once you get to roughly the halfway mark, both the tone of the film and the fate of some of its main characters goes in a way I had not expected at all. For that alone I have to award it points. At least it comes across as far less conventional and clichéd as Kingsman 2, which frankly was a by-the-numbers totally predictable sequel solely riding on the success of the first film.


I liked the punch of the mid-point twist, and Fiennes was decent, but the Goldman-less script felt unfinished, and the ending rushed (which is ironic given how long the film was despite practically everything being telegraphed from the initial set-up).


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 19, 2022)

T & P said:


> Fans of the Kingsman film franchise or people looking for mindless action thriller films might be interested to know the new, third film in the franchise, *The King’s Man*, has just dropped.


I subscribed for  month from today, noticed this and Jojo Rabbit and a few  other new  things. Worth the cost of a months viewing I think. Got it for a Disney film my daughter wanted to watch (tided her room and did her homework. Good girl. Well done.)

I heard the Kings Man had quite good reviews. 

Just watching the first Boba Fest now. Man the actor is just waaaaay too fat and old for this to make sense. It just looks silly (especially when he is laying on his back).


----------



## T & P (Feb 19, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I subscribed for  month from today, noticed this and Jojo Rabbit and a few  other new  things. Worth the cost of a months viewing I think. Got it for a Disney film my daughter wanted to watch (tided her room and did her homework. Good girl. Well done.)
> 
> I heard the Kings Man had quite good reviews.
> 
> Just watching the first Boba Fest now. Man the actor is just waaaaay too fat and old for this to make sense. It just looks silly (especially when he is laying on his back).


Even many a hardcore SW fan will probably admit that on the whole Boba Fett was a missed opportunity and certainly inferior to Mandalorian. But even if you think it’s shit you must still watch ep5, because not only it’s in effect the first episode of the next season of Mandalorian, but arguably as good a Mandalorian episode as any to date. 

FWIW the first two episodes are worth watching for the past time part of the story involving the Sand People. For me the best part of this series and far more enjoyable than the present timeline.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 19, 2022)

T & P said:


> Even many a hardcore SW fan will probably admit that on the whole Boba Fett was a missed opportunity and certainly inferior to Mandalorian. But even if you think it’s shit you must still watch ep5, because not only it’s in effect the first episode of the next season of Mandalorian, but arguably as good a Mandalorian episode as any to date.
> 
> FWIW the first two episodes are worth watching for the past time part of the story involving the Sand People. For me the best part of this series and far more enjoyable than the present timeline.


Well considering I only really liked a couple of Mandalorian episodes I doubt I am the target audience. Looked much shitter than the Mandalorian though, a bit cheap around the edges. Also so much more childish, like an episode of the A team. Some bits were downright laughable. . . . "back to the flashback bath for you lord Fett"


----------



## T & P (Feb 19, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Well considering I only really liked a couple of Mandalorian episodes I doubt I am the target audience. Looked much shitter than the Mandalorian though, a bit cheap around the edges. Also so much more childish, like an episode of the A team. Some bits were downright laughable. . . . "back to the flashback bath for you lord Fett"


Yeah, in that case you’ll dislike it even more. But if you’re willing to give a try to one episode, watch 5. It won’t even spoil the preceding storyline in the unlikely case you later on decided you want to watch the whole thing.


----------



## Dom Traynor (Feb 20, 2022)

The French Dispatch is Wes Anderson's most Wes Anderson film yet. I love Wes Anderson films but even for me it took me until a few hours after finishing to decide it is a great film.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 20, 2022)

Dom Traynor said:


> The French Dispatch is Wes Anderson's most Wes Anderson film yet. I love Wes Anderson films but even for me it took me until a few hours after finishing to decide it is a great film.


I'm looking forward to this. They have added a load more of his films too. 
I still haven't seen the original short version of bottle rocket (his first film)


----------



## Dom Traynor (Feb 20, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I'm looking forward to this. They have added a load more of his films too.
> I still haven't seen the original short version of bottle rocket (his first film)


I'm pretty sure that's on YouTube.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 20, 2022)

Dom Traynor said:


> I'm pretty sure that's on YouTube.


Oh really?
The only place I have ever seen it was as a for rent only DVD only available in the US. Thought it would have been an obvious extra to the Bottle Rocket DVD, but I assume there is a rights issue or something.

I'll stick that on when I have finished watching this Boba fett thing.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 20, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Oh really?
> The only place I have ever seen it was as a for rent only DVD only available in the US. Thought it would have been an obvious extra to the Bottle Rocket DVD, but I assume there is a rights issue or something.
> 
> I'll stick that on when I have finished watching this Boba fett thing.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 22, 2022)

Started on Dopestick. 
I think it's going to be a difficult watch. 

Watched Robs gone wrong - Shite, but my daughter (14) thought it was acceptable. Basically sub par pixar. Story not good enough, jokes not good enough, internal logic not good enough. . . . not short enough. 

I think I am on episode 6 of boba fett, still a kids show like the Battlestar galactica tv series or something. I was told 5 and 6 were the episodes to get excited about, but I didn't feel a significant change in enthusiasm. 
Now this may be controversial, but  . . . I am perhaps more interested a a whole than I was with the Mandolorian. The Mandalorian was obviously better overall, but I almost completely switched off at times and just wanted it to end. Boba fett is kids tv trash, but despite the clunky flashbacks, cheap script and sets etc I am perhaps along for the ride slightly more? As I have said before, it's probably just not my bag. I just don't care about starwars anymore. It's 20 years too late. 

Also started on Hit Monkey - Too early to say, but I think I hate it.


----------



## T & P (Feb 22, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Started on Dopestick.
> I think it's going to be a difficult watch.
> 
> Watched Robs gone wrong - Shite, but my daughter (14) thought it was acceptable. Basically sub par pixar. Story not good enough, jokes not good enough, internal logic not good enough. . . . not short enough.
> ...


There’s something strangely beautiful about your last sentence there, ATOMIC SUPLEX 

Any plans to check out Pam & Tommy? I’m not going to suggest you might like it because all bets are off with you if I may be so bold, but it is surprisingly good- and I am saying that as one who literally couldn’t give any less of a fuck about celebrities like them, so not something I was in any any way partial to before I started watching.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 23, 2022)

T & P said:


> There’s something strangely beautiful about your last sentence there, ATOMIC SUPLEX
> 
> Any plans to check out Pam & Tommy? I’m not going to suggest you might like it because all bets are off with you if I may be so bold, but it is surprisingly good- and I am saying that as one who literally couldn’t give any less of a fuck about celebrities like them, so not something I was in any any way partial to before I started watching.


I probably will. It's also not a subject I am interested in, but I have heard it's good.

Saw the last boba fett last night. There was a moment when I thought it was actually pretty good, but that ever escalating fight really outstayed it's welcome and I got super bored. Should have bought the big droids out at the beginning and crushed everyone in an instant. The whole affair felt very bombastic and yet small at the same time. The world where this is all taking place is sometimes supposed to be huge (Trapped in the endless desert, a life on a distant planet) and then easy to quickly jump from one location to another. I know this is explained, but I just didn't 'feel' it. 
It also suddenly occurred to me how daft it seemed that boba was now an out and out goodie. Are we really supposed to put this down to his time with the sand men? Again, I know this was explained to us (the program tells us rather than shows us) but that just didn't feel right either.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 23, 2022)

JoJo Rabbit

Watched it with my daughter, we both very much enjoyed it. Not quite what I was expecting.


----------



## T & P (Feb 24, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> JoJo Rabbit
> 
> Watched it with my daughter, we both very much enjoyed it. Not quite what I was expecting.


It is certainly not a conventional WWII story… I gather you hadn’t previously heard anything about its premise? I was aware of it and still thoroughly enjoyed it.

The main lead character playing the Jewish girl in hiding is also great in Last Night In Soho, btw. Don’t know where you can currently catch that on though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2022)

T & P said:


> It is certainly not a conventional WWII story… I gather you hadn’t previously heard anything about its premise? I was aware of it and still thoroughly enjoyed it.
> 
> The main lead character playing the Jewish girl in hiding is also great in Last Night In Soho, btw. Don’t know where you can currently catch that on though.


You really need to see her in Leave No Trace - such a talent


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 24, 2022)

T & P said:


> It is certainly not a conventional WWII story… I gather you hadn’t previously heard anything about its premise? I was aware of it and still thoroughly enjoyed it.
> 
> The main lead character playing the Jewish girl in hiding is also great in Last Night In Soho, btw. Don’t know where you can currently catch that on though.


I knew it was about a German kid in ww2 with Hitler as his imaginary friend. From trailers etc I was expecting it to be like the first 30 minutes. 
There are a couple of horrific moments that don't pack the full emotional punch the deserve, but I gladly except that it fits the overall tone / balance of the film. My daughter was watching and enjoyed it, these scenes were important, but we were not watching 'come and see', and I think it was probably shocking enough for a 14 year old. Quite glad it wasn't wacky Hitler all the way through. Entertaining, sad, funny, shocking, thoughtful and even perhaps educational (my daughter is currently learning about Hitler in school).


----------



## Reno (Feb 24, 2022)

As comedy Jojo Rabbit didn’t make me laugh once and setting it in some Wes Anderson-rip-off Nowereland while going overboard with the sentimentality trivialized it’s subject matter. Give me ‘Allo Allo over this anytime.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 24, 2022)

Reno said:


> As comedy Jojo Rabbit didn’t make me laugh once and setting it in some Wes Anderson-rip-off Nowereland while going overboard with the sentimentality trivialized it’s subject matter. Give me ‘Allo Allo over this anytime.


I don't think it was a comedy (though it might have been billed as such?). Certainly the daughter and I chuckled at a couple of points, but it's not an out and out comedy very much like waititis other films (eagle vs shark etc). While I agree that some of the hard hitting moments did feel tivialisrivialed and didn't pack the emotional punch I expected (rather like the troubling aspects were just brushed aside) as I mentioned, I think on reflection it fitted the general tone. It did bother me at the time. 
It's a good starting point to start a conversation with my daughter, (this has already begun with her asking deeper questions), might be time to get maus out again.


I would not in a million year choose Allo Allo over this, and was rather disappointed to see the stock Allo Allo joke of everyone individually heil Hitlering everyone in the room .


----------



## Elpenor (Feb 24, 2022)

I really enjoyed JoJo Rabbit at the cinema. I’ve got a loan of a Disney + account at present so will try and catch it again.


----------



## Reno (Feb 24, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I don't think it was a comedy (though it might have been billed as such?). Certainly the daughter and I chuckled at a couple of points, but it's not an out and out comedy very much like waititis other films (eagle vs shark etc). While I agree that some of the hard hitting moments did feel tivialisrivialed and didn't pack the emotional punch I expected (rather like the troubling aspects were just brushed aside) as I mentioned, I think on reflection it fitted the general tone. It did bother me at the time.
> It's a good starting point to start a conversation with my daughter, (this has already begun with her asking deeper questions), might be time to get maus out again.
> 
> 
> I would not in a million year choose Allo Allo over this, and was rather disappointed to see the stock Allo Allo joke of everyone individually heil Hitlering everyone in the room .


Of course it is meant to be a comedy, it’s just painfully unfunny. There is almost nothing in films I hate more than sentimentalizing the Holocaust and “daringly” lacing it with someone clowning around in the middle of it. Life is Beautiful is tops of my Worst Films Ever list. 

I knew I’d probably hate this, I just liked some of Waititi’s previous films and wondered whether he’d pull it off. He didn’t.


----------



## Reno (Feb 24, 2022)

...anyway, this is how it's done:


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 24, 2022)

Reno said:


> Of course it is meant to be a comedy, it’s just painfully unfunny. There is almost nothing in films I hate more than sentimentalizing the Holocaust and “daringly” lacing it with someone clowning around in the middle of it. Life is Beautiful is tops of my Worst Films Ever list.
> 
> I knew I’d probably hate this, I just liked some of Waititi’s previous films and wondered whether he’d pull it off. He didn’t.


I don't think it's an out and out comedy, but yes it could be described as such in the same way his action adventure film waititis thor was humourous.  I did personally find it amusing, (as mentioned before, in the subdued style of eagle vs shark) far more amusing than Allo Allo (which I never found in the slightest bit funny) and it's definitely much more my bag than the producers. I disagree that it sentimentalised the holocaust, the comedic elements (from subtle to slapstick and absurd) had mixed results but on the whole I enjoyed it. It's not a hard hitting adult film, but it was one that perfectly suited an evening with my daughter (14) who is studying Hitler and the holocaust. As mentioned before it started a conversation in a way that wouldn't have worked with a more gritty realistic film.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2022)

Wtf is an out and out comedy anyway? It’s a comedy. Blatantly


----------



## T & P (Feb 24, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Wtf is an out and out comedy anyway? It’s a comedy. Blatantly


Well there is undoubtedly such thing as mixed genre films, as well as single subject ones. We have countless comedy films that are just that, but also plenty of comedy-dramas, action comedies or comedy horror flicks. I guess an ‘out and out comedy’ is another way of saying ‘purely a comedy film’.

I wouldn’t describe Jojo Rabbit as purely a comedy vehicle but a comedy drama. Frankly that seemed fully apparent to me even before I’d watched it, based just on the trailers and spoiler-free reviews I saw before hand.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2022)

It’s a comedy ffs


----------



## Reno (Feb 24, 2022)

T & P said:


> Well there is undoubtedly such thing as mixed genre films, as well as single subject ones. We have countless comedy films that are just that, but also plenty of comedy-dramas, action comedies or comedy horror flicks. I guess an ‘out and out comedy’ is another way of saying ‘purely a comedy film’.
> 
> I wouldn’t describe Jojo Rabbit as purely a comedy vehicle but a comedy drama. Frankly that seemed fully apparent to me even before I’d watched it, based just on the trailers and spoiler-free reviews I saw before hand.



Stop moving the goalposts, most comedies are blended with other genres. Jojo obviously wants to get laughs and I found it about as funny as a concentration camp, which for me is just one of several failures.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 24, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> It’s a comedy ffs


I'm not denying it is a comedy, but I'd say it's got the same amount of (and intensity of) comedy as Thor Ragnarock (less actually)  and and I'm pretty sure that wouldn't be top billed as a comedy. 

I don't suppose it matters.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 24, 2022)

Giving High Fidelity the TV series a go. 
Not sure what I was expecting, but it's perhaps worse than the film, which I absolutely hated. I think I gave it a chance because I enjoyed the book when it first came out . . . I'd probably hate that too if I re-read it. 

Spys in disguise  - Cartoon for the kids. Another low rent sub par Pixar type thing. I know it's for kids but once again (same studio as Rons gone wrong) the internal logic of the film doesn't make sense (and I don't mean people turning into pigeons). Easily fixable, it's just lazy. Not quite as bad as Rons Gone Wrong, but that's not saying much.


----------



## T & P (Feb 24, 2022)

Reno said:


> Stop moving the goalposts, most comedies are blended with other genres. Jojo obviously wants to get laughs and I found it about as funny as a concentration camp, which for me is just one of several failures.


I’m not moving goalposts and it’s perfectly fine for you to think the comedy parts of it were deeply unfunny. But we’ll have to agree to disagree about whether the film was intended or should be considered a pure comedy film, or something rather more multi faceted as I view it.

The Producers, There is Something About Mary or The Hangover are pure comedies, and the type of film where being thoroughly amused if not laughing out loud is the chief goal and expectation. On the other hand, The Truman Show, Fargo or Little Miss Sunshine are clearly more than just comedies.

I am not discussing whether the comedy aspect of Jojo Rabbit was funny at all, but simply pointing out that there is more to it than the one aspect/ genre. Many of us would describe Fargo as very funny at times, but anyone who watched it for the first time expecting it to be a laugh out comedy and was disappointed because they didn’t find funny at all would be barking up the wrong tree and missing the point imo.

I do get what you’re saying though. As I said before in this forum, I rented Midsommar on PPV on a night when I fancied a horror movie, after seeing it described by many as one, only to discover its horror element was both very minor and as horrifying as Doctor Who. But after I got past the initial disappointment I came to value and appreciate the film for different reasons.


----------



## Reno (Feb 24, 2022)

T & P said:


> I’m not moving goalposts and it’s perfectly fine for you to think the comedy parts of it were deeply unfunny. But we’ll have to agree to disagree about whether the film was intended or should be considered a pure comedy film, or something rather more multi faceted as I view it.
> 
> The Producers, There is Something About Mary or The Hangover are pure comedies, and the type of film where being thoroughly amused if not laughing out loud is the chief goal and expectation. On the other hand, The Truman Show, Fargo or Little Miss Sunshine are clearly more than just comedies.
> 
> ...


If you got what I'm saying then it didn't really need this post.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2022)

T & P said:


> I’m not moving goalposts and it’s perfectly fine for you to think the comedy parts of it were deeply unfunny. But we’ll have to agree to disagree about whether the film was intended or should be considered a pure comedy film, or something rather more multi faceted as I view it.
> 
> The Producers, There is Something About Mary or The Hangover are pure comedies, and the type of film where being thoroughly amused if not laughing out loud is the chief goal and expectation. On the other hand, The Truman Show, Fargo or Little Miss Sunshine are clearly more than just comedies.
> 
> ...


This is so weird. You can’t just decide something’s not horror when it patently is. Same with comedy. What is wrong with you?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2022)

They’re not ‘just’ comedies or horrors. The word ‘just’ here is superfluous. 
I don’t understand why you feel the need to elevate a film above its genre, by insisting on having subgenres to separate and elevate them somehow away from the other, supposedly less worthy genre films


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 24, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> This is so weird. You can’t just decide something’s not horror when it patently is. Same with comedy. What is wrong with you?


I think t&p made it quite clear, I could ask "what's wrong with you? "
It really seems like you are being mean spirited for the sake of it. 
There are clearly different types of comedy and different levels in it in some films opposed to others. 
Would you agree there are (at least) the same amount  of comedy elements  in Thor Ragnarok as there are in JoJo Rabbit? Was Ragnarok billed as a comedy?  Nobody said JoJo Rabbit wasn't a comedy.

Lets agree to disagree.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2022)

I just angry when other people are WRONG. Please don’t take it seriously! They’re just films


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 24, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> They’re not ‘just’ comedies or horrors. The word ‘just’ here is superfluous.
> I don’t understand why you feel the need to elevate a film above its genre, by insisting on having subgenres to separate and elevate them somehow away from the other, supposedly less worthy genre films


. . . .and nobody said by saying a film is not just a comedy it was elevated. It's just a fact that some films are not just out and out comedy machines. Doesn't make them good or bad. Go to bed.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 24, 2022)

Though I’d love to say that all Marvel films are comedies. That would be probably stretching it somewhat


----------



## T & P (Feb 25, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> This is so weird. You can’t just decide something’s not horror when it patently is. Same with comedy. What is wrong with you?


Worse than Hitler, I guess 

Way to miss the point though. I never said Jojo Rabbit wasn’t a comedy, but was more than just that, and that it deserves to be judged accordingly. 

I hope you’re not denying it is a drama as well as a comedy. I mean, you can’t just decide it’s not when it patently is. It’d be very wrong of you to suggest otherwise.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 25, 2022)

All I’m objecting to is you saying it is more than a comedy. It’s a comedy. It doesn’t need to be more. Its subject is just unusual for a comedy.


----------



## Reno (Feb 25, 2022)

T & P said:


> Worse than Hitler, I guess
> 
> Way to miss the point though. I never said Jojo Rabbit wasn’t a comedy, but was more than just that, and that it deserves to be judged accordingly.
> 
> I hope you’re not denying it is a drama as well as a comedy. I mean, you can’t just decide it’s not when it patently is. It’d be very wrong of you to suggest otherwise.


Nobody is denying that, what is weird that you are trying to make a case that its not important that the comedy doesn't work, because there are drama aspects to the film. Or that you make assumptions how heartily I should expect to laugh at the film considering it's not an "all out comedy". I know how film and genre works, you don't need to manage my expectations of or reactions to a film for me.


----------



## belboid (Feb 25, 2022)

Jojo Rabbit was blatantly a comedy.  Just a shit one. Ohh those oh so funny Nazis.  Fuck off.


----------



## T & P (Mar 3, 2022)

Brand new series The Dropout, about Elizabeth Jones (the _other_ great con artist to shock America in recent times), has just dropped. Will report on the first episode later.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 5, 2022)

We watched the Kingsman prequel tonight. We heard it was good. I'm not sure it was. A very strange clunky mix. Quite good in places but really terrible in others. Almost turned off in the first 45 minutes/hour, but then something seemed to change, (on reflection this wasn't all that good, just better). Best bit was an unexpected surprise. . . . . And no it wasn't the big villain reveal that was dragged out from the beginning, because that was one of the biggest anti climaxes I've ever witnessed. 
I also noticed some really duff editing in a couple places. Not something I usually spot in anything, so it must have been bad. 
Disappointing.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 7, 2022)

Wilson. 

Oddly quite close to the Daniel Clowes comic of the same name, yet has a completely different feel which completely misses / loses the 'charm' (if you can call it that) of the original. Disappointing. 
One big mistake is perhaps casting. I was surprised they gave  Woody Harrleson the Wilson role but thought maybe they knew something I didn't. . . . but no, it's as exactly as expected. Harrelson is quite imposing / menacing and quite a tough looking, and dare I say handsome, bloke. Not the chubby old, ugly hairy loser . . and it's not just Wilson, almost everyone is cast wrong. Harrelson and Laura Dern are good looking hollywood couple. It's not a good fit. 

It also just looks like a very uninspired run of the mill indie flick. The have literally taken the book and copied it onto film in the most pedestrian way ever. Even though the content is the same, it doesn't flow and the impact and take home especially at the end is complement different.


----------



## T & P (Mar 7, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Wilson.
> 
> Oddly quite close to the Daniel Clowes comic of the same name, yet has a completely different feel which completely misses / loses the 'charm' (if you can call it that) of the original. Disappointing.
> One big mistake is perhaps casting. I was surprised they gave  Woody Harrleson the Wilson role but thought maybe they knew something I didn't. . . . but no, it's as exactly as expected. Harrelson is quite imposing / menacing and quite a tough looking, and dare I say handsome, bloke. Not the chubby old, ugly hairy loser . . and it's not just Wilson, almost everyone is cast wrong. Harrelson and Laura Dern are good looking hollywood couple. It's not a good fit.
> ...


I’ve just googled ‘Wilson Disney plus’ and ‘Wilson series Disney’ and all I can see is references to Owen Wilson. Admittedly I haven’t searched yet for it on Disney + itself, but very weird I can find no reference of this. I’m guessing it is either very new or very old? Can’t even see it on IMDB.


----------



## belboid (Mar 7, 2022)

T & P said:


> I’ve just googled ‘Wilson Disney plus’ and ‘Wilson series Disney’ and all I can see is references to Owen Wilson. Admittedly I haven’t searched yet for it on Disney + itself, but very weird I can find no reference of this. I’m guessing it is either very new or very old? Can’t even see it on IMDB.


2017 film, always sounded a bit rubbish


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 7, 2022)

T & P said:


> I’ve just googled ‘Wilson Disney plus’ and ‘Wilson series Disney’ and all I can see is references to Owen Wilson. Admittedly I haven’t searched yet for it on Disney + itself, but very weird I can find no reference of this. I’m guessing it is either very new or very old? Can’t even see it on IMDB.











						Wilson (2017) - IMDb
					

Wilson: Directed by Craig Johnson. With Woody Harrelson, Sandra Lee-Oian Thomas, Shaun J. Brown, James Robert Miller. A lonely, neurotic, and hilariously honest middle-aged man reunites with his estranged wife, and meets his teenage daughter for the first time.




					www.imdb.com


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 8, 2022)

belboid said:


> 2017 film, always sounded a bit rubbish


I was always quite keen to watch it because of the comic book. I guess I forgot until it popped up on Disney as recommended for me.






I don't know how well it would have worked, or even if it would have worked at all, but I think I would have like to see something that flipped in style depending on the scene in the same way the comic book does (the drawing style etc varies throughout from dark and realistic to almost Charlie Brown levels of comic strip simplicity).


----------



## T & P (Mar 12, 2022)

Brand new Pixar film *Turning Red* has just dropped. I thought it was very good, certainly one of the most original Disney films in years.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 12, 2022)

T & P said:


> Brand new Pixar film *Turning Red* has just dropped. I thought it was very good, certainly one of the most original Disney films in years.


Mixed reviews in the Suplex house. 
It's not bad, and I approve of the subject matter, however . . . . . 
My daughter hated it, and I assume as a 14 year old girl she is somewhat the target market. She found the whole thing an absolute embarrassment. She called it 'second hand embarrassment', empathy for the mei character? 
Personally I found all the frowns and 'whiney frowny speeches' really really hard going. Don't know if it's an 'spectrum' thing but it really stressed me out. All that frowning. 

I wouldn't not recommend it though.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 12, 2022)

I watched M. Night Shyamalan's Glass. 
Not as bad as I had been led to believe, which maaaaay have made me think it was better than it actually was. 
Probably only held together by James McAvoy. 

After recently watching the red letter media video about Willis not just phoning it in, but actively doing as little work in as many films as possible, I think that despite this being a bigger budget film (and not a tax write off) this is what he was doing here too.

 It's like the film is working around Willis' unwillingness to do anything. Most action looks like it was done with a stand in, and for the rest of it he looks mostly like he is on a separate set repeating lines as if he has just been delivered them off camera.  

The end seems like a bit of a weak reveal too. 


Spoiler: M. Night Shyamalan Twist!



The intention was never to go out into a public place so everybody sees the supers. . . . there was cameras everywhere, just leak them.
Except. That's a shit plan. It would be easy to brush it off as a hoax, nobody NOBODY saw it with their own eyes (apart from people who want it covered up). There were so many other ways a 'criminal mastermind' could have made it work. Stupid.



I wonder what the inside scoop on Willis is.


----------



## T & P (Mar 17, 2022)

Star-studded new film *Nightmare Alley* is now available. Pretty decent reviews and a solid cast so looking forward to watching it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 17, 2022)

It was rather disappointing when I saw it at the cinema IMO


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 17, 2022)

T & P said:


> Star-studded new film *Nightmare Alley* is now available. Pretty decent reviews and a solid cast so looking forward to watching it.


I think I only have today left before my current subscription runs out.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 17, 2022)

French Dispatch.

It's ok. I know it's not supposed to be a regular film, but I didn't come away feeling satisfied. The film making itself was the lead performer. On the one hand I know the style was 'the point', but it was also very distracting. Though beautiful, it did at times drag and become a tad eyerolling. 
The animated section reminded me of Anderson's other animated films, and that he could do highly stylised films with a satisfying story and without distraction. 
Probably his most ambitious work, I enjoyed the deviation from a regular movie format (and the multiple aspect ratios worked very well without being at all intrusive), but a but like The Royal Tenenbaums it felt like too much of an up it's arse test film, pushing boundaries rather than being a decent film in its own right.


----------



## T & P (Mar 17, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> It was rather disappointing when I saw it at the cinema IMO


Yes, I have to agree. Not terrible but still feels overlong and a wasted opportunity.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 18, 2022)

T & P said:


> Yes, I have to agree. Not terrible but still feels overlong and a wasted opportunity.


I don't think I'll bother this time then.
Just watch Bob's burgers until my times up.


----------



## T & P (Mar 18, 2022)

Hold your preplanned lapsing of the Disney+ membership, ATOMIC SUPLEX . Nightmare Alley was definitely not worth it, but brand new dark comedy thriller *Fresh *has far more positive reviews, and twenty minutes in, it looks pretty promising. 









						Fresh
					

FRESH follows Noa (Daisy Edgar-Jones), who meets the alluring Steve (Sebastian Stan) at a grocery store and -- given her frustration with dating apps -- takes a chance and gives him her number. After their first date, Noa is smitten and accepts Steve's invitation to a romantic weekend getaway...




					www.rottentomatoes.com


----------



## T & P (Mar 18, 2022)

An hour in, still pretty good but it is much closer to  a grindhouse film than your average dark comedy. It’s pretty fucked up, actually.

I know the adult stuff on Disney is all from the third party studios they now own rather than in-house productions. But still, I suspect plenty of people who decide to subscribe to Disney+ do so for its extensive catalogue of kids’ content, and must be taken aback when they discover not only the insane amount of adult content available, but also how it constitutes the great majority of the featured/ front page stuff.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 19, 2022)

Is Condorman on Disney plus yet?


----------



## T & P (Mar 19, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Is Condorman on Disney plus yet?


Never heard of it, the only reference I can find online for it is a 1981 film which seem to have terrible reviews. Will do a search for it next time I go in though.


----------



## T & P (Mar 19, 2022)

In other news, I hereby recommend *Star Wars: Visions* to fans of the galaxy far far away, especially if you also like Japanese animation as well. I had never checked it out until now as I incorrectly thought it was a nerdy ’behind-the-scenes’ concept art documentary. But far from it, it is in fact a nine-episode anthology of independent Star Wars-inspired short animation stories made by nine different Japanese animation studios. Very watchable


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 19, 2022)

T & P said:


> In other news, I hereby recommend *Star Wars: Visions* to fans of the galaxy far far away, especially if you also like Japanese animation as well. I had never checked it out until now as I incorrectly thought it was a nerdy ’behind-the-scenes’ concept art documentary. But far from it, it is in fact a nine-episode anthology of independent Star Wars-inspired short animation stories made by nine different Japanese animation studios. Very watchable


We tried two or three in a very Japanese friendly, but not quite so star wars friendly house, and over all its didn't go down particularly well. 


T & P said:


> An hour in, still pretty good but it is much closer to  a grindhouse film than your average dark comedy. It’s pretty fucked up, actually.
> 
> I know the adult stuff on Disney is all from the third party studios they now own rather than in-house productions. But still, I suspect plenty of people who decide to subscribe to Disney+ do so for its extensive catalogue of kids’ content, and must be taken aback when they discover not only the insane amount of adult content available, but also how it constitutes the great majority of the featured/ front page stuff.


I appear to have some of today left on my subscription. I started watching this morning, about a half hour in and it looks good. I hope I have time to properly finish it.


----------



## T & P (Mar 19, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> We tried two or three in a very Japanese friendly, but not quite so star wars friendly house, and over all its didn't go down particularly well.
> 
> I appear to have some of today left on my subscription. I started watching this morning, about a half hour in and it looks good. I hope I have time to properly finish it.


Not one you might want to watch with your daughter around, mind


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 19, 2022)

T & P said:


> Not one you might want to watch with your daughter around, mind


I haven't gotten to anything weird yet so I'll take your word for it.


----------



## T & P (Mar 19, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I haven't gotten to anything weird yet so I'll take your word for it.


I think you’ll agree later. Not completely outrageous, but certainly a bit fucked up.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 19, 2022)

T & P said:


> I think you’ll agree later. Not completely outrageous, but certainly a bit fucked up.


Aw bum, bath too long. It's gone. Bit of a bummer as all you need to do is start playing the film before the end of the subscription without stopping and you can over run (It basically won't cut you off mid film). . . but I missed it by a couple of minutes.


----------



## T & P (Mar 27, 2022)

A strong family-friendly entertainment recommendation for *Parallels*, a time travel sci-fi miniseries. It is meant to be for young adults but I reckon many grown ups will enjoy it too- we certainly did.

It is similar in many ways to Dark, with a dose of Back to the Future thrown in for good measure. And don’t be put off by the fact that it’s described as a family/ young adult series. The science and plot devices revolving around time travel are surprisingly complex and clever- it’s basically Dark as you wish you could have understood it


----------



## T & P (Mar 29, 2022)

Brand new award-winning film The Eyes of Tammy Faye, for which Jessica Chastain has just won an Oscar, is now available. Starting it now, I’ll report afterwards.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 29, 2022)

ok so has anyone mentioned moon knight yet 



tomorrow


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 29, 2022)

ok so its no batman but the character is like a throw back to early comic heros

so looking forward to it


----------



## T & P (Mar 30, 2022)

T & P said:


> Brand new award-winning film The Eyes of Tammy Faye, for which Jessica Chastain has just won an Oscar, is now available. Starting it now, I’ll report afterwards.


It’s just about alright. Chastain’s performance is brilliant and a worthy recipient of the Oscar, but the film itself is more like 6/10 overall. I suspect it might resonate more with American audiences.

At least it’s not an endorsement of any kind for organised religion, which I was slightly worried it might be given how religious the lead character was. Though I would have been surprised if the film had turned out that way, as Chastain (who’s been wanting to make this film all her life) never came across as the god-bothering type.

Not worth paying for, but worth watching if already have a Disney + subscription, imo at least.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 30, 2022)

Moon Knight was good, a bit odd and not what I was expecting, but I think it could be quire good.


----------



## T & P (Mar 30, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Moon Knight was good, a bit odd and not what I was expecting, but I think it could be quire good.


Really enjoyed it- not sure wtf is going on, but that’s perfectly fine for any opening episode.


----------



## T & P (Mar 30, 2022)

Brand new Kenneth Branagh’s film *Death on the Nile* has just dropped


----------



## T & P (Mar 30, 2022)

Not that I’m complaining, but that’s two brand new major cinematic release films in a row being made available on Disney + at the same time. How much money do these people have?

Not great news for cinemas though…


----------



## Dom Traynor (Mar 30, 2022)

T & P said:


> Brand new Kenneth Branagh’s film *Death on the Nile* has just dropped


It's ok. Better than Murder on the Orient Express


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 31, 2022)

like moonknight its a great if slightly weird throwback to early supes before superman 


withstanding that i also like legion so might be baised


----------



## Cloo (Mar 31, 2022)

Just watched Moon Knight - loved it!

I have actually read quite a lot of the original comics, as my brother collected them in the 80s. Series not a lot like them and that's fine because they were a pretty straightlaced mystical-batman ripoff and what they're doing with the series is much more interesting.

Can't wait to see what my brother thinks, as he'll certainly be watching it with nephew although not right now because ironically he's on a trip to Cairo this week,


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 3, 2022)

Belatedly watching WandaVision and really enjoying it.


----------



## T & P (Apr 3, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> Belatedly watching WandaVision and really enjoying it.


It’s very good indeed. As original and removed from your usual superhero scripts as  one could imagine.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 3, 2022)

Dom Traynor said:


> It's ok. Better than Murder on the Orient Express


Just watched DotN. I don’t know what’s wrong with them - they’re well cast, but the actors seem to be in restraints.  Why cast French and Saunders and Brand, and not let them be campy and full-on.  

It’s very gorgeous and tasteful, and the ubiquitous accent-swapping is successful, and the acting is never less than fine but…


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 3, 2022)

sorta got in the strain


same time frame as buffy/angel but more b movie


----------



## Dom Traynor (Apr 3, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Just watched DotN. I don’t know what’s wrong with them - they’re well cast, but the actors seem to be in restraints.  Why cast French and Saunders and Brand, and not let them be campy and full-on.
> 
> It’s very gorgeous and tasteful, and the ubiquitous accent-swapping is successful, and the acting is never less than fine but…


Agreed although I thought Dawn French was great.


----------



## T & P (Apr 3, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Just watched DotN. I don’t know what’s wrong with them - they’re well cast, but the actors seem to be in restraints.  Why cast French and Saunders and Brand, and not let them be campy and full-on.
> 
> It’s very gorgeous and tasteful, and the ubiquitous accent-swapping is successful, and the acting is never less than fine but…


I tell you what my problem is. If you have read the books or watched any previous film versions of those novels  you already know who’s done it. No matter how well done they might end up being or what an ensemble cast they might have, by sticking to the original plot the mystery element of the film is ruined.

The moment the husband got shot in the leg I was immediately reminded the 1978 Ustinov version, and as I instantly knew who the baddies were and what the main plot twist was. Same goes for Orient Express. At least two previous film versions I can think of so what’s the point? With seminal works of literature, such as Shakespeare’s plays, it doesn’t matter at all if one knows the outcome because it’s all about the individual performances and the direction. But with a murder mystery story that is celebrated for its plot rather than the excellence of its writing, a remake of the same story just doesn’t cut it.


----------



## Reno (Apr 3, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> sorta got in the strain
> 
> 
> same time frame as buffy/angel but more b movie


The Strain came out a decade after Buffy/Angel finished (and it couldn't be more different)


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 3, 2022)

aside from the vampire, the master  and magic weapons shite



it would of work better as series about salems lot


----------



## Reno (Apr 3, 2022)

T & P said:


> I tell you what my problem is. If you have read the books or watched any previous film versions of those novels  you already know who’s done it. No matter how well done they might end up being or what an ensemble cast they might have, by sticking to the original plot the mystery element of the film is ruined.
> 
> The moment the husband got shot in the leg I was immediately reminded the 1978 Ustinov version, and as I instantly knew who the baddies were and what the main plot twist was. Same goes for Orient Express. At least two previous film versions I can think of so what’s the point? With seminal works of literature, such as Shakespeare’s plays, it doesn’t matter at all if one knows the outcome because it’s all about the individual performances and the direction. But with a murder mystery story that is celebrated for its plot rather than the excellence of its writing, a remake of the same story just doesn’t cut it.


If that's the problem, then why was the Murder on the Orient Express remake so successful ?


----------



## T & P (Apr 3, 2022)

Reno said:


> If that's the problem, then why was the Murder on the Orient Express remake so successful ?


WWIW I enjoyed both Orient Express and this one, and I’m not saying they’re bad films, but I still feel if Branagh had dared to change more elements of the plot, they could have been better films.


----------



## Reno (Apr 4, 2022)

T & P said:


> WWIW I enjoyed both Orient Express and this one, and I’m not saying they’re bad films, but I still feel if Branagh had dared to change more elements of the plot, they could have been better films.


There are two main types of audiences for this, Agatha Christie fans who want to see a faithful adaption of the novels and those who aren't familiar with those stories. As she was queen of the denouement, it's a unlikely a screenwriter could improve on her plots and changing the outcome would be like drawing a moustache on the Mona Lisa. A lot of people simply don't watch old films and don't know the outcome and while I prefer the 70s films, the new films have been changed in terms of pacing, politics and representation to appeal to modern tastes.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 4, 2022)

T & P said:


> It’s very good indeed. As original and removed from your usual superhero scripts as  one could imagine.


For the first two episodes. Then it begins to straighten out becoming an absolute run of the mill avengers bore by the end.


----------



## strung out (May 28, 2022)

The new Chip n Dale movie has gone straight to Disney+ and it's surprisingly excellent. 

Not really a kids movie, and full of references to decades of Disney and non Disney IPs. Directed by one of the Lonely Island guys and starring Andy Samberg, lots of fun cameos too.


----------



## T & P (Jun 3, 2022)

I knew *The Orville* had been renewed for a third season, but there were no plans announced about it being shown in the UK. I’d given up on catching it, but I am happy to report it’s available on Disney+. First episode up now.


----------



## T & P (Jun 3, 2022)

First episode of The Orville was very good


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 3, 2022)

Watched all of Pistol.  

It’s a funny thing, tonally.  Too short to tell the story without broad strokes, but too long for Boyle to do his thing properly (ie: creating a stylised-yet-gritty, darkly comic world where consequences are grim but the fallout of the grimness is necessarily elided).

I’d have liked him to have made it as a film (or as a 10-12 parter).  

For all Lydon’s tantrums, he comes out of it rather well, and in fact there’s sympathy for almost everyone - including Sid.  Only Maclaren (sp?) is totally savaged, and I’m sure he deserved it.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 4, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> Watched all of Pistol.
> 
> It’s a funny thing, tonally.  Too short to tell the story without broad strokes, but too long for Boyle to do his thing properly (ie: creating a stylised-yet-gritty, darkly comic world where consequences are grim but the fallout of the grimness is necessarily elided).
> 
> ...


On the last episode now after binging it over the last couple of days, enjoying it, pretty much agree with what you say above.


----------



## metalguru (Jun 4, 2022)

I watched 5 of these Pistol episodes. I skipped the 5th Sid and Nancy one as it was looking too grim.

I think it's very mixed as a series. The things liked most were:

-the amazing period recreations, right down to the look of the supporting characters (e.g. Bromley Contingent)
- taking the main view point from Steve Jones (though they didn't get this quite right)
-some of the acting - the Chrissie Hyde performance in particular is excellent, but the quality of acting is excellent

But there's a lot wrong with it:

- the dialogue
-the Maclaren and Westwood characterisations are just flat out cartoon-like and ridiculous
- it gets both Jones and Lydon wrong: Jones wasn't the articulate slightly troubled person but charming person you see bantering with Chrissie Hyde. Lydon wasn't the consistent principled person (especially in the last episode)


----------



## T & P (Jun 6, 2022)

So there’s a new series flashing up on the featured banner called *Abbott Elementary*. The synopsis made it look like a cheesy vanilla comedy-drama so we didn’t bother checking it out. But I have just seen that it  in fact appears to be an excellent comedy similar to the likes of Community, and more importantly with rave reviews from both the critics and the public. So worth checking out. Will report when I do myself.









						Abbott Elementary
					

Synopsis:A group of dedicated, passionate teachers -- and a slightly tone-deaf principal -- find themselves thrown together in a Philadelphia public school where, despite the odds stacked against them, they are determined to help their students succeed in life. Though these incredible public...




					www.rottentomatoes.com


----------



## T & P (Jun 8, 2022)

Marvel’s next new miniseries, Ms Marvel, has started dropping.. it’s a coming of age teenage-centric story that features Marvel’s first Muslim superhero. 

Not sure yet it’s meant to be a teenage/ young adult oriented series, or the same age group-targeting as all the previous ones. It feels like the former so far. In any case, episode one is perfectly watchable.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 16, 2022)

Binged Snowfall over the last few days, about crack in LA in the 80's , I'm enjoying it lots.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 16, 2022)

ahh did not know it was on disney plus first season was gold before i forgot about it

death by coke up the arse in the first episode


----------



## T & P (Jun 30, 2022)

Season 2 of the very enjoyable *Only Murders in the Building* has started dropping


----------



## Cloo (Jul 5, 2022)

Looking forward to that T & P 

Have finally started Ms Marvel, which I'm loving so far. The second episode has something I have never yet seen represented on film or telly, namely a portrayal of religion's role in family life that I can relate to; as in we go to our places of worship, we might not always take it super-seriously but it is meaningful to us spiritually, it's significant socially but it's not our entire lives.


----------



## T & P (Jul 19, 2022)

- Finished Ms Marvel. More lighthearted and younger audience oriented than any other Marvel series, but still pretty enjoyable for grownups, and as a bonus it will have pissed off alt-right Marvel fans no end- so recommended.

- Thorough mid-season recommendations for Only Murders in the Building, and The Orville. Both better than their respective previous seasons, and in the case of the latter, a brilliant, progressive and thought-provoking moral philosophy theme throughout. Like vintage Star Trek NG.


----------



## belboid (Jul 27, 2022)

I've only seen the first four so far.  

But wtf is no one going on about how fucking great series three of _Atlanta _is?  

Best American comedy since _Curb_


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 27, 2022)

belboid said:


> I've only seen the first four so far.
> 
> But wtf is no one going on about how fucking great series three of _Atlanta _is?
> 
> Best American comedy since _Curb_


Am amazed how under the radar that show is.


----------



## T & P (Aug 1, 2022)

Its title is not particularly encouraging, but we’ve rather enjoyed the first episode of *Under the Hammer of Heaven*. It’s a police crime drama series involving the Mormon community. Not usually drawn to police dramas as there’s such a saturation of them already, but this one is so far well written and intriguing. Good cast too.


----------



## Stash (Aug 1, 2022)

T & P said:


> Its title is not particularly encouraging, but we’ve rather enjoyed the first episode of *Under the Hammer of Heaven*. It’s a police crime drama series involving the Mormon community. Not usually drawn to police dramas as there’s such a saturation of them already, but this one is so far well written and intriguing. Good cast too.


Enjoyed it right until the last episode which I thought was *really* disappointing


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 1, 2022)

belboid said:


> I've only seen the first four so far.
> 
> But wtf is no one going on about how fucking great series three of _Atlanta _is?
> 
> Best American comedy since _Curb_



I just got a subscription to Disney as I needed to watch Atlanta season 3. Money well spent. It's got a lot more serious though and is hardly a pure comedy anymore but having said that Paperboi and Darius are two of the funniest characters ever.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 16, 2022)

I keep meaning to cancel Disney+, but if I had, id have missed Nightmare Alley, a phenomenal thriller by Guillermo del Toro and one of the most gorgeously designed films I’ve ever seen. 

Bradley Cooper, Cate Blanchett, (and Toni Collette once again proving _why_ she seems to be the busiest actor in Hollywood in a delightfully laid-back sexy supporting role). 

100% recommend.


----------



## T & P (Aug 16, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> I keep meaning to cancel Disney+, but if I had, id have missed Nightmare Alley, a phenomenal thriller by Guillermo del Toro and one of the most gorgeously designed films I’ve ever seen.
> 
> Bradley Cooper, Cate Blanchett, (and Toni Collette once again proving _why_ she seems to be the busiest actor in Hollywood in a delightfully laid-back sexy supporting role).
> 
> 100% recommend.


Have you checked out Only Murders in the Building? A highly watchable crime mystery comedy series set in Manhattan, written and starring Steve Martin, with great co-leads and supporting characters. Definitely check it out before you decide to cancel.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 17, 2022)

T & P said:


> Have you checked out Only Murders in the Building? A highly watchable crime mystery comedy series set in Manhattan, written and starring Steve Martin, with great co-leads and supporting characters. Definitely check it out before you decide to cancel.


I watched s1, which I thought was ok.  But not really special enough to bother with s2.


----------



## editor (Aug 17, 2022)

T & P said:


> Its title is not particularly encouraging, but we’ve rather enjoyed the first episode of *Under the Hammer of Heaven*. It’s a police crime drama series involving the Mormon community. Not usually drawn to police dramas as there’s such a saturation of them already, but this one is so far well written and intriguing. Good cast too.


I thought it was fantastic.


----------



## T & P (Aug 18, 2022)

Heads up to Marvel fans that their latest series, ‘She Hulk, Attorney-at-law’, has just started. About to watch the first episode, will report later.


----------



## T & P (Aug 18, 2022)

First episode entertaining enough. Clearly leaning towards comedy rather than a dramatic end-of-the-world premise. Then again the title of the series surely suggests as much.


----------



## Ax^ (Aug 19, 2022)

will catch up on this later today


----------



## Dom Traynor (Aug 20, 2022)

Watched it drunk last night. Thought it was great.


----------



## Ax^ (Aug 20, 2022)

hmm it has promise and is better than i thought it would be

the ohh look a spaceship "we get back to that later" was funny at least


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Aug 21, 2022)

I really liked She-Hulk, looking forward to the rest of the series with the big ensemble of existing characters they're using (Abomination, Daredevil, and Wong from the Doctor Strange movies).


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 22, 2022)

Another great recco from the algorithm with two giant ears


----------



## T & P (Aug 26, 2022)

Watched the first episode of *Welcome to Wrexham*, the documentary series about Ryan Reynolds and Rob McElhenney purchasing said football club. Pretty watchable, will stick with it. I like football anyway, but I reckon those who don’t might still find this interesting.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 26, 2022)

I've started a thread about it, but I really would recommend _Wu Tang: An American Saga_ 😎


----------



## T & P (Aug 31, 2022)

Fans of the American Horror Story/ Stories franchise might be interested to know the first episode of season 2 of ‘Stories’ has just dropped. It is decent and with good production values. In any case, as an anthology series it’s always worth to check out every episode.


----------



## T & P (Sep 8, 2022)

New action comedy murder mystery series *Wedding Season* is very watchable. All episodes available as well, perfect for a day like today.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 8, 2022)

new marvel stuff as well if thats your thing


----------



## T & P (Sep 9, 2022)

Finished_ Wedding Season. _I’m surprised at the very Marmite reception by the critics. No one is saying it’s amazing, but never any less than 6.5/ 10, let alone the far worse ratings some (but not all) reviewers are giving it.

Not amazing but certainly not worse or less watchable than the last two seasons of Killing Eve. The main male lead is very annoying and hard to warm up to, which I suspect might be part of the problem. But Rosa Salazar is bloody brilliant, and the plot and pace of the episodes make it an easy escapist thing to watch.


----------



## T & P (Sep 9, 2022)

As


Ax^ said:


> new marvel stuff as well if thats your thing


I’d already watched it at the cinema, but *Thor: Love and Thunder* is one of them. Unless you actually can’t stand the genre, I would recommend it to even those who can take it or leave it, simply because it takes the piss of itself and indeed the genre itself, and at times it’s borderline Carry On camp slapstick comedy in its silliness, but managing to stay funny rather than cringeworthy.

Fans of *Andor* might also want to watch a new featurette that includes about five minutes’ continuous footage of (presumably) the first episode


----------



## Karl Masks (Sep 11, 2022)

Cheap subscription offer at the moment

Watched Moon Knight. Very confusing
Watched Ms Marvel. Enjoyable. I like the comic anyway

Watched half of Eternals. Utter bollox.
Watching Shang Chi. Not much better.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 11, 2022)

hmm what your opinion on hawkeye and Doctor strange 2 


saying that i enjoyed Moon knight but then i used to like legion which was even more confusing
Hippo god was the MVP


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Sep 11, 2022)

Latest She-Hulk does an incredible job at making the most annoying incidental character into a highlight of the episode.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 13, 2022)

Just subscribe


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 16, 2022)

One month for £1.99 offer, expiring on the 19th of this month

I've got it as a trial on the understanding that it's either Disney+ OR Netflix but not both, so cancelling one for a month and swopping between them as the fancy takes me


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 16, 2022)

T & P said:


> There’s something strangely beautiful about your last sentence there, ATOMIC SUPLEX
> 
> Any plans to check out Pam & Tommy? I’m not going to suggest you might like it because all bets are off with you if I may be so bold, but it is surprisingly good- and I am saying that as one who literally couldn’t give any less of a fuck about celebrities like them, so not something I was in any any way partial to before I started watching.



About two-thirds of the way through Pam and Tommy and it's  good. It's  a nice glimpse back to the days of VHS tapes and 56k dial-up modems. Also the bits about his music career being all washed up are funny, like the time they find out their label gave Third Eye Blind their studio! 
Still waiting for the meltdown but so far they seem to be treating Pam with some sympathy.


----------



## editor (Sep 16, 2022)

Fucking hell Big Sky is a right load of old tosh. I grimly hung on for quite a few episodes until the plot because so absolutely ridiculous and unbelievable (in a bad way) I abandoned ship.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 16, 2022)

editor said:


> Fucking hell Big Sky is a right load of old tosh. I grimly hung on for quite a few episodes until the plot because so absolutely ridiculous and unbelievable (in a bad way) I abandoned ship.


Damn. I usually love watching stuff set in Montana.


----------



## T & P (Sep 16, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> One month for £1.99 offer, expiring on the 19th of this month
> 
> I've got it as a trial on the understanding that it's either Disney+ OR Netflix but not both, so cancelling one for a month and swopping between them as the fancy takes me


If you like Star Wars it’s a no brainier. First three episodes of Andor will drop next Wednesday. First impressions from journos are very encouraging 









						Andor first reactions are in: here's what the critics think of the gritty Star Wars series
					

The first reactions to Andor are in: This is what you need to know about the new Star Wars series.




					www.shortlist.com


----------



## Epona (Sep 17, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> One month for £1.99 offer, expiring on the 19th of this month
> 
> I've got it as a trial on the understanding that it's either Disney+ OR Netflix but not both, so cancelling one for a month and swopping between them as the fancy takes me



Fantastic, that's my Monday viewing sorted, not minding being stuck at home with nothing open now.
_Rolls sleeves up for Star Wars and related spin-off marathon_


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 17, 2022)

Epona said:


> Fantastic, that's my Monday viewing sorted, not minding being stuck at home with nothing open now.
> _Rolls sleeves up for Star Wars and related spin-off marathon_


When I mentioned SW to Mrs Voltz I could HEAR the eyes rolling

I'm going to cane the Marvel universe whilst I've got access to it


----------



## Epona (Sep 17, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> When I mentioned SW to Mrs Voltz I could HEAR the eyes rolling
> 
> I'm going to cane the Marvel universe whilst I've got access to it



Yep I mean I like both franchises, so a cheap month of it is perfect.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 17, 2022)

I watched the multiverse of madness. 

Shit. 

Annoying, because there were sparks of Sam Rami in it that were really good fun, but ultimately it smacked of studio interference and a plot that didn't stand up to any scrutiny from the off. . . . . this continued aaaaalllll the way through the film, with short bits of dialogue desperately trying to patch some of the holes up as they went. 

Dreadful.


----------



## Karl Masks (Sep 17, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I watched the multiverse of madness.
> 
> Shit.
> 
> ...


I quite enjoyed it even though all these films are paced dreadfully. It's incomprehensible nonsense of course and the fact you have to watch all the other movies and tv shows is a huge chore. I couldn't give a fuck about Scarlet Witch


----------



## T & P (Sep 30, 2022)

Hocus Pocus 2 has just dropped, and I am intrigued to see initial reviews are fairly positive. It’s a kiddies film so obviously don’t expect anything much better than the original. But if you like that kind of stuff or have kids who do, it seems a safe weekend film choice.

About to watch it because I’m that sad, will report later.


----------



## T & P (Oct 1, 2022)

Hocus Pocus 2 update: it is certainly a perfectly watchable kids film, and as good as the original.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 1, 2022)

Got a subscription for a month (£2 deal). Here is my Disney update. . . 

She Hulk - Fun concept, fun performances, but a bit lacking in the story department

Andor - I'm only three eps in. It's ok but I am not in any rush to see ep4

Obi wan - Shite. Probably shouldn't really exist. 

Death on the nile - Nice to see a film without a bloated plot for a change. Rated 'ok' if you like that kind of thing. 

Ms Marvel - Some nice stylistic flourishes, and I like her big hands and feet. . . but not enough big hands and feet to sustain my interest. 

Wedding Season - Interesting, but essentially just held off on the plot reveal until the end rather than drip feeding properly. The end lets the whole thing down. Maybe I am being harsh, it's just daft fun. . . but the wink at the end to a second series was eyerollingly tedious. . . it doesn't have the legs.

Pistol - I'm only a couple of episodes in, and it seems enjoyable enough when you get over the fact that McLaren is the little kid that gets the 'shit kicked out of him by love'. 

Bobs Burgers Movie - Good. Solid. 

Solar Opposites - Excellent. 

Moonknight - Apart from the 'oi Mary Poppins  gawd blimey guv' British bullshit I quite enjoyed it at first. NOT seeing the action was the best bit. I would have quite liked to see that concept played out more rather than it quickly falling into the regular super hero stuff. . .I am now bored, can't remember what episode I gave up on. 

Wrexham - Embarrassingly shit. I had to turn it off because of the 'cringe' as the kids say. 

Lightyear - Really thought this was going to be dogshit, so was pleasantly surprised it was slightly better than that. 

Multiverse of Madness - Dogshit.


----------



## T & P (Oct 2, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Got a subscription for a month (£2 deal). Here is my Disney update. . .
> 
> She Hulk - Fun concept, fun performances, but a bit lacking in the story department
> 
> ...


Fuck me, when exactly did you start the month’s subscription, and have your family seen any of you since?


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 9, 2022)

The Bear is very good. Especially the penultimate episode. 
Eight episode series about  a top young chef taking over his dysfunctional family's sandwich shop in Chicago.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 10, 2022)

twistedAM said:


> The Bear is very good. Especially the penultimate episode.
> Eight episode series about  a top young chef taking over his dysfunctional family's sandwich shop in Chicago.


I wasn't grabbed by the first episode, I suppose I should keep going? 
Might be that it was all a bit shouty and depressing. I think the Disney description was 'comedy'. I'm not sure that's particularly accurate .


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 10, 2022)

I watched Plan B
Girl road trip to get the morning after pill. Decent enough, Not that I am against gay depictions in cinema/tv in any way but it did immediately seem odd that it wasn't ticking that box considering the rest of the set up. . . but then it did 
It's not amazing, but I don't think I was it's target market. I was very interested to see how they would end the film, as it could very easily have portrayed the wrong message by mistake/misstep just for sake of resolving the plot in a satisfying way. . . but they did it quite nicely I think (this for me was the most nail-biting moment .  . . How are they going to write their way out of this without being shit??)


----------



## T & P (Oct 12, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I wasn't grabbed by the first episode, I suppose I should keep going?
> Might be that it was all a bit shouty and depressing. I think the Disney description was 'comedy'. I'm not sure that's particularly accurate .


Will probably start it today. The premise itself is not particularly grabbing, but it does seem to have some of the highest ratings by both critics and audiences out there right now.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 12, 2022)

T & P said:


> Will probably start it today. The premise itself is not particularly grabbing, but it does seem to have some of the highest ratings by both critics and audiences out there right now.


You will love it because it has some bloke from Andor in it. . . though he is even more shouty in this. 
I have watched a few more episodes now and I think it is getting easier to watch, but it is still quite stressful. This is just me though, I just hate watching people hating each other and being arseholes, and in this everyone is shouting, sweaty, tried, in money trouble, emotional trouble. It's grinding me down. Maybe just not in the mood for it. 
From a plot/script point of view though, the arguments and shouting rarely make sense . . . it's like they have just written 'shouting at each other here, conflict there' and just fill in the blanks without solid enough character/environmental reasoning for it to keep on and on and on. Then there will be one five second 'soft side' moment, and we don't (apart from one instance) get a reason for the flip. I want to understand the reason for the conflict from all sides (like a miyazaki movie) not have them argue just because they do (yes I know there is a backstory/big picture reason, but that can't cover the reason for every single raised word, that should just bubbling/brewing behind everything in the background )


----------



## T & P (Oct 12, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> You will love it because it has some bloke from Andor in it. . . though he is even more shouty in this.
> I have watched a few more episodes now and I think it is getting easier to watch, but it is still quite stressful. This is just me though, I just hate watching people hating each other and being arseholes, and in this everyone is shouting, sweaty, tried, in money trouble, emotional trouble. It's grinding me down. Maybe just not in the mood for it.
> From a plot/script point of view though, the arguments and shouting rarely make sense . . . it's like they have just written 'shouting at each other here, conflict there' and just fill in the blanks without solid enough character/environmental reasoning for it to keep on and on and on. Then there will be one five second 'soft side' moment, and we don't (apart from one instance) get a reason for the flip. I want to understand the reason for the conflict from all sides (like a miyazaki movie) not have them argue just because they do (yes I know there is a backstory/big picture reason, but that can't cover the reason for every single raised word, that should just bubbling/brewing behind everything in the background )


Just watched the first two episodes and I too am finding the constant shouting, loud constant background noises and general pandemonium a bit jarring. Certainly a decent show and I am sure it’ll get better as it develops, but I’m not yet at the pants-creaming level of adulation as most reviewers are.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 12, 2022)

T & P said:


> Just watched the first two episodes and I too am finding the constant shouting, loud constant background noises and general pandemonium a bit jarring. Certainly a decent show and I am sure it’ll get better as it develops, but I’m not yet at the pants-creaming level of adulation as most reviewers are.


Wait til you get to episode seven for proper screaming and total chaos.
I liked it (and that episode in particular) but it's no Atlanta - my favourite thing by far on Disney (or any other streamer for that matter).


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 13, 2022)

I'm going to try and see if I can stand watching The Bear this evening, though I'm a bit worried it'll stress me out too much - I used to work in kitchens that used the French-brigade system they use in the show and can already imagine how tense it might be. For that same reason, I haven't watched Boiling Point yet, despite paying for it - I have already seen the short it's based on and nearly walked out of the cinema right at the beginning!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 13, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm going to try and see if I can stand watching The Bear this evening, though I'm a bit worried it'll stress me out too much - I used to work in kitchens that used the French-brigade system they use in the show and can already imagine how tense it might be. For that same reason, I haven't watched Boiling Point yet, despite paying for it - I have already seen the short it's based on and nearly walked out of the cinema right at the beginning!


I'll be interested to see what you think.
I have a low tolerance for stressful situations in film and TV. For instance I could never even watch the film 'Clockwork' (John Cleese) all the way through as it was like the anxiety dreams I have on an almost nightly basis.
The Bear is just misery, shouting, high tension, misfortune, and claustrophobia . . . . but who knows, maybe it has a happy ending.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 13, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I'll be interested to see what you think.
> I have a low tolerance for stressful situations in film and TV. For instance I could never even watch the film 'Clockwork' (John Cleese) all the way through as it was like the anxiety dreams I have on an almost nightly basis.
> The Bear is just misery, shouting, high tension, misfortune, and claustrophobia . . . . but who knows, maybe it has a happy ending.


me too - I don't even like arguing on telly even sometimes when it's politicians getting rightly owned. Will brace myself. I managed to struggle through Clockwise but it was the most nerve-wracking film I'd ever seen, until it was eclipsed by Uncut Gems. There are some cringe-comedies that I have yet been unable to endure all the way through - Julia Davies' efforts in particular, especially Nighty Night


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 13, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> me too - I don't even like arguing on telly even sometimes when it's politicians getting rightly owned.





Orang Utan said:


> I managed to struggle through Clockwise but it was the most nerve-wracking film I'd ever seen, until it was eclipsed by Uncut Gems.


Shat me up more than any horror film I think. I have uncut gems on my list. . .or rather I did, it's not on there anymore. 


Orang Utan said:


> There are some cringe-comedies that I have yet been unable to endure all the way through - Julia Davies' efforts in particular, especially Nighty Night


Keeping up appearances would absolutely freak me out. Not sure that is quite the same thing though.


----------



## braindancer (Oct 13, 2022)

I'm in bed with Covid at the mo.  

Yesterday I watched one episode of The Bear but that was all I could take.  I may well go back to it but it was definitely doesn't make for good sickbed telly...


----------



## T & P (Oct 13, 2022)

Well, the finale of She-Hulk certainly went in a direction I didn’t expect. Which I guess was the point. I don’t think they will (or should) renew it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 13, 2022)

T & P said:


> Well, the finale of She-Hulk certainly went in a direction I didn’t expect. Which I guess was the point. I don’t think they will (or should) renew it.


Just watching the last Moonshite at the moment, I'll get on to that next. I only a day of Disney left I think.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 13, 2022)

RE:She Hulk
Interesting. . .
 I know it's part of what she hulk is in the comic, and I really didn't mind it at all (apart from kevin), but the actual story across the series was lacking any cohesiveness, and the fourth wall breaking /  meta just tore it even further apart. Too thin. I thought it was interesting that it took things to an almost Animal Man level (for those that don't know, Animal Man is rebooted, and slowly realises his origin story has been told in various different ways by different writers. He remembers his own plot holes and eventually learns he is just a character in a comic. He can later manipulate the comic, but then learns he can only actually do this because he has been written to break through the pages and is still just a made up character within the pages of a comic).
Anyway, whatever the last episode of she hulk was, it was at least a bold Gremlins 2 style move that shows at least a willingness to do something different (and recognise that marvel products are all becoming way too formulaic and boring. Even when they try something interesting (like wanda, loki or even the first episode of moonight) it soon becomes the same old same old. 

Side note. I know the CGI has been bad on this, but when she is walking to the writers room from the lot, the CGI looks like GTA. They really did run out of money then right? [/ispolier]


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 13, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> RE:She Hulk
> Interesting. . .
> 
> Side note. I know the CGI has been bad on this, but when she is walking to the writers room from the lot, the CGI looks like GTA. They really did run out of money then right? [/ispolier]





Spoiler



apparently when they talk about the budget and the team moving on and spending it on the next project, the music from  'Wakanda forever' teases in, which is the next project.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 13, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> apparently when they talk about the budget and the team moving on and spending it on the next project, the music from  'Wakanda forever' teases in, which is the next project.


Not something I would ever notice. 

Another side note
I found BP a massive bore and so am not in the least bit interested in WA.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 14, 2022)

Why am I still watching the Bear? EP 7 and 8 are  like watching and anxiety dream.


----------



## T & P (Oct 15, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Why am I still watching the Bear? EP 7 and 8 are  like watching and anxiety dream.


I’ve done the first six, and agree with your sentiment. It’s a decent series but don’t share the cult-like reviews it has received from many quarters. There’s too much of a constant assault on the senses and depressing/ miserable themes to be endured for not nearly enough payoff, for me at least. I can put up with that if a show is truly excellent, but I don’t think this series has earned it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 15, 2022)

Oh, it seems I have finished The Bear.
I have decided it was a pile of shit.
It thinks it's clever but lacks actual content/rounded and real characters. Shitty long pretentious monologues, arguments that don't need to be had, nobody has any real agency. They exist to be how they are written. Nothing feels real, it's like watching a TV show made to look like a cool gritty TV show. All the 'depth' in the characters feels totally fake. NPCs. 

No idea why people are spunking themselves over this, but then I thought the Sopranos was dogshit too, and everyone loved that.


----------



## T & P (Oct 15, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Oh, it seems I have finished The Bear.
> I have decided it was a pile of shit.
> It thinks it's clever but lacks actual content/rounded and real characters. Shitty long pretentious monologues, arguments that don't need to be had, nobody has any real agency. They exist to be how they are written. Nothing feels real, it's like watching a TV show made to look like a cool gritty TV show. All the 'depth' in the characters feels totally fake. NPCs.
> 
> No idea why people are spunking themselves over this, but then I thought the Sopranos was dogshit too, and everyone loved that.


Yeah, in this case I am with you (notwithstanding the fact that I haven’t finished it yet, but I very much doubt my opinion will be swayed by the last two episodes).

I don’t expect everyone or even anyone to have the same tastes as me, and there have been plenty of widely acclaimed stuff by either the professional critics or the audiences that left me unimpressed. But very few where both audiences and critics rave about something and I think it’s shit.

I wouldn’t describe The Sopranos as shit but it wouldn’t even make it to my top ten list, let alone being the all-time greatest TV show as many claim. Alan Partridge however, I find it as funny as a colonoscopy, but in this country at least I seem to be in a minority of one there. My OH is the only other person I know who doesn’t rate it at all either.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 15, 2022)

Gonna have to watch it now if Terrence and Atomic didn’t like it!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 15, 2022)

T & P said:


> Yeah, in this case I am with you (notwithstanding the fact that I haven’t finished it yet, but I very much doubt my opinion will be swayed by the last two episodes).



The last two episodes really do give it away as massive wank fest.


T & P said:


> I wouldn’t describe The Sopranos as shit but it wouldn’t even make it to my top ten list, let alone being the all-time greatest TV show as many claim.


Well yes. I suppose it's not SHIT shit, I just can't see what everyone raves about. 


T & P said:


> Alan Partridge however, I find it as funny as a colonoscopy, but in this country at least I seem to be in a minority of one there. My OH is the only other person I know who doesn’t rate it at all either.


I have watched most of them at some point to some degree, but I don't love it or rave about it. Couple of half decent gags.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 15, 2022)

Just watched Prey. 
Same thing as most people have said. 
Solid film, first decent predator film since predator. 
Maybe better actually. Nothing too fancy, just a good tight action film. 

Not sure how the gun ends up in predator 2 though.


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 16, 2022)

Finished She-Hulk, enjoyed the characters and tone immensely, but they proper botched what they were going for in the finale, it just ended up a mess (and not in the meta sense).

Good ideas, not good execution. 

Tatiana Maslany is incredible though, so I hope they find plenty of ways to work She-Hulk into the wider MCU.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 16, 2022)

The Octagon said:


> Finished She-Hulk, enjoyed the characters and tone immensely, but they proper botched what they were going for in the finale, it just ended up a mess (and not in the meta sense).
> 
> Good ideas, not good execution.
> 
> Tatiana Maslany is incredible though, so I hope they find plenty of ways to work She-Hulk into the wider MCU.


Yes, she was great. . . but they botched the series in general to some extent. Not meaty enough story wise. I didn't mind the style of the end, but much like the rest of the show they threw it away. It felt thin and empty rather than solid and exciting. The whole series has been like empty coathangers in a nice wardrobe, that needs some nice big winter coats.


----------



## T & P (Oct 16, 2022)

They kind of overdid the fourth wall bits as well…


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 16, 2022)

T & P said:


> They kind of overdid the fourth wall bits as well…


I think it was fine. Considering the comics I was surprised she didn't go further (until the last episode). . . But they did perhaps do too much at once there.


----------



## bmd (Oct 16, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Just watched Prey.
> Same thing as most people have said.
> Solid film, first decent predator film since predator.
> Maybe better actually. Nothing too fancy, just a good tight action film.
> ...



I loved Prey, it was such a simple concept. Can't believe it took them that long to make a decent one.

Also, The Bear. Loved it but that was because I have just spent the summer working in a kitchen kinda like that. Absolute madness but when it sings it is just the most incredible place to work. When it doesn't it's definitely the complete opposite. I could relate to the stress forming the relationships.

Lastly, just as an observation, your excellent critique could be talking about any content on any streaming sub. I don't tend to get very far with most films or tv on most platforms. I feel like Apple has a better hit rate but maybe that's due to my perception of Apple's professionalism. I quite like The Servant on there right now.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 16, 2022)

I'm watching the Golden Girls.
I always thought they all lived in a retirement resort. Seems it's just three single 'oldies' living together. Except they are all roughly only 55 (mum is 80).
I also thought I was watching re-runs when it was on the telly, but apparently it only started in 1985, so I was probably watching it real time.



I also recall the aeroplane in the opening titles being something I associate heavily with the show, but it's only on screen for less than two seconds.


----------



## T & P (Oct 16, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Gonna have to watch it now if Terrence and Atomic didn’t like it!


Actually, credit where it’s due, I unexpectedly enjoyed the last two episodes far more than I thought I would, and more importantly for me,  it has a proper ending, as opposed to the last-minute-cliffhanger that’s so common of series fishing for a renewal.

In retrospect, 7.5/ 10 for me, even if still a fucking frantic assault on the senses for much of it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 16, 2022)

T & P said:


> Actually, credit where it’s due, I unexpectedly enjoyed the last two episodes far more than I thought I would, and more importantly for me,  it has a proper ending, as opposed to the last-minute-cliffhanger that’s so common of series fishing for a renewal.
> 
> In retrospect, 7.5/ 10 for me, even if still a fucking frantic assault on the senses for much of it.


Really? I thought the end was some well shonky lazy shit.


----------



## T & P (Oct 16, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Really? I thought the end was some well shonky lazy shit.


I guess  given the miserable tone of the story and what a shitty time everyone has throughout, I was happy to see a happy unexpected ending.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 16, 2022)

T & P said:


> I guess  given the miserable tone of the story and what a shitty time everyone has throughout, I was happy to see a happy unexpected ending.


I thought that was just lazy AF. The solution to their problems? Something that will make them happy? 
FFS. 
They fight for no reason other than that is what they do. Nobody actually develops,  moments of camaraderie  just happen, not because there is a reason for someone to suddenly change, just because it's that point in the run time of the show for a heart to heart or a personality flip. Nobody feels like a real person, I don't care about any of them. They are all just loose characters mapped out for a TV show where writers didn't flesh out the script. 
"We need an end"  - ok then. End happens.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 17, 2022)

Since and I finished (and loved) the Bear, especially the really shouty episode, I'm now onto Candy mainly because I like seeing 80s American period pieces. Seems okay.

Not sure about The Old Man at all though.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 22, 2022)

I really liked She-Hulk.  When something sets out to reject formulaic tropes to that extent, I think a lack of cohesion is almost inevitable. It’s enormous fun though.   Charismatic and warm.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 22, 2022)

spanglechick said:


> I really liked She-Hulk.  When something sets out to reject formulaic tropes to that extent, I think a lack of cohesion is almost inevitable. It’s enormous fun though.   Charismatic and warm.


My target audience-aged kid enjoyed it.

My (non-Gater) comics nerd Twitter friends enjoyed it.

I enjoyed it 😄


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 22, 2022)

I thought it was nice that it was different, I just wish they had hung a story on it.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 25, 2022)

[


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 25, 2022)

I guess I can wait for the next £2 Disney day.


----------



## T & P (Nov 3, 2022)

Brand new cinema release comedy whodunnit film *See How They Run *has just dropped. It’s part Agatha Christie homage (in more ways than one), part Disney’s answer to Knives Out, with a solid cast and good production values.

Half way through and it’s alright, but not great, and definitely something I wouldn’t  have wanted to pay £15 per head to watch in the cinema. Sometimes it tries too hard to be funny, and too often at that. But it’s not terrible either.

Should wait until I’ve finished watching it I guess. But if you already have paid for a Disney subscription, it’s definitely worth checking out.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 4, 2022)

Ah yes I did want to see that. I'm half hoping neflix decide my brother can't share my subscription then I am free to sack it off and flit between platforms (can't really justify paying for more than one a month).


----------



## T & P (Nov 5, 2022)

I've had the house to myself all day, and decided to treat myself to a Simpsons marathon. Started by watching Treehouse of Horror XV to XXXII, then started season 33, of which I hadn’t seen any episodes. 

Brilliant day in. The Fargo homage double episode (A Serious Flanders) is vintage


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 9, 2022)

I thoroughly enjoyed this weeks Andor.


----------



## technical (Nov 16, 2022)

Just finished the Old Man. Got four episodes in and was increasingly annoyed by clunky dialogue and unlikely plot turns, but wanted to see how it finished. Wish I hadn't bothered now


----------



## T & P (Nov 16, 2022)

*Reboot*. A new comedy series about a sitcom series from the 2000s that gets, er, rebooted, and the fallout from its dysfunctional cast reuniting and dealing with various unresolved beef.

Pretty watchable so far and a good cast


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 16, 2022)

T & P said:


> *Reboot*. A new comedy series about a sitcom series from the 2000s that gets, er, rebooted, and the fallout from its dysfunctional cast reuniting and dealing with various unresolved beef.
> 
> Pretty watchable so far and a good cast


2000s sounds depressingly modern. . . . quite scary that it's not.


----------



## T & P (Nov 21, 2022)

Once it’s got going (ie going into episode 3), Reboot is actually pretty funny. Some great one liners, and a good cast


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 30, 2022)

I think it's been up there for a while but I liked Isle Of Dogs, a Wes Anderson animation with lots of big names doing voiceovers. Then again maybe I just like dogs and dislike the concept of cat-loving totalitarian states.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 30, 2022)

twistedAM said:


> Since and I finished (and loved) the Bear, especially the really shouty episode, I'm now onto Candy mainly because I like seeing 80s American period pieces. Seems okay.
> 
> Not sure about The Old Man at all though.



I've kind of gone off The Bear due to all the shouting.  Not sure I'll even finish it...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 30, 2022)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I've kind of gone off The Bear due to all the shouting.  Not sure I'll even finish it...


I found it extremely unrewarding and lazy. There is a kind of smugness to the writing that it really doesn't deserve. If I could go back in time I wouldn't bother finishing it.


----------



## T & P (Dec 1, 2022)

The first two episodes of Willow, the brand new sequel series to the 1988 film, have just dropped.

I love 80s films including fantasy ones, but Willow was one that never did it for me. Starting the series now, but given my lack of enthusiasm for the film I don't have high hopes I'll like it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 1, 2022)

T & P said:


> The first two episodes of Willow, the brand new sequel series to the 1988 film, have just dropped.
> 
> I love 80s films including fantasy ones, but Willow was one that never did it for me. Starting the series now, but given my lack of enthusiasm for the film I don't have high hopes I'll like it.


I don't think I ever managed to sit through the whole of Willow even in the 80s. I couldn't tell you what it was about. 
To put that in context. . . 
I adored the Dark Crystal as a kid, I couldn't stop thinking about the imagery and the story. I watched it again early 2000s when I had to review the DVD and found it utterly tedious. When my daughter was old enough (maybe 2012?) I thought I would give it another try but couldn't even get past the spoken word backstory/set up. . . If I could manage utter horse shit like the dark crystal in the 80s but not even sit through a few minutes of willow, I can only imagine how arse achingly terrible it must be in the cold light of the new millennium.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 1, 2022)

Sometimes I think I'm a bit of a miserable bugger.

Then I read an ATOMIC SUPLEX review of literally anything, and I realise I'm a bucket of unicorn flavoured ice cream with tinkerbell sprinkles compared to him.


----------



## T & P (Dec 1, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I don't think I ever managed to sit through the whole of Willow even in the 80s. I couldn't tell you what it was about.
> To put that in context. . .
> I adored the Dark Crystal as a kid, I couldn't stop thinking about the imagery and the story. I watched it again early 2000s when I had to review the DVD and found it utterly tedious. When my daughter was old enough (maybe 2012?) I thought I would give it another try but couldn't even get past the spoken word backstory/set up. . . If I could manage utter horse shit like the dark crystal in the 80s but not even sit through a few minutes of willow, I can only imagine how arse achingly terrible it must be in the cold light of the new millennium.


FWIW, I just finished the first episode and started the second, and so far it is surprisingly watchable. Not that it should be an either or contest, but more enjoyable and entertaining than the recent LOTR prequel, and the latter is a franchise I really like!

There are some legacy characters and some new ones, but ultimately it doesn’t matter, nor does whether you’ve watched the original film or not. It’s quick paced, witty, and the characters are equally relatable and likeable whether legacy or new. Not amazing but certainly a lot more gripping than the LOTR and GoT prequel series were for me. Certainly more fun.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 1, 2022)

T & P said:


> FWIW, I just finished the first episode and started the second, and so far it is surprisingly watchable. Not that it should be an either or contest, but more enjoyable and entertaining than the recent LOTR prequel, and the latter is a franchise I really like!
> 
> There are some legacy characters and some new ones, but ultimately it doesn’t matter, nor does whether you’ve watched the original film or not. It’s quick paced, witty, and the characters are equally relatable and likeable whether legacy or new. Not amazing but certainly a lot more gripping than the LOTR and GoT prequel series were for me. Certainly more fun.


Well that sounds promising, but this is probably something my opinion won't mean squat on. I didn't like the LOTR books, I don't think I finished the second one but I did read the Hobbit. . . which I thought was better (they were  the only SF fantasy book in the whole school library) I thought the films were absolutely fucking abysmal. When I got up at the end of the first film in the cinema and turned around (I was at the front) I expected to see a lot of pissed off people all shaking their heads. . . . but no. . . the ALL loved it! I just have to accept that it's something that I just don't 'get'. I can't imagine I will like the LOTR prequels or that Game of thrones show.


----------



## T & P (Dec 7, 2022)

*Willow* is very watchable so far. Witty without being cheesy, and the right mixture of drama, action, comedy and pace. Doesn’t really matter if one hasn’t watched the film, or liked it for that matter.

7.5/ 10 so far for me, and a solid recommendation to fans of the fantasy subgenre. To paraphrase Alan Partridge, it’s the series LOTR Rings of Power could have been.


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 10, 2022)

*Guardians Of The Galaxy Holiday Special*

Few decent gags but very phoned in, Chris Pratt couldn't look less interested.

Ok for 40 mins of (I assume slightly intentional) cheese.


----------



## T & P (Dec 15, 2022)

*Barbarian*. A new horror-thriller film about an AirBnB house where not everything is what it seems.

Not sure wtf I just watched  Credit where it’s due because this far from a clichéd plot film of the genre, and things soon move in a direction quite different from what you might be assuming. Too many plot holes and valid questions arise, but if you can park those, it’s certainly a watchable film of the genre.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 15, 2022)

T & P said:


> *Willow* is very watchable so far. Witty without being cheesy, and the right mixture of drama, action, comedy and pace. Doesn’t really matter if one hasn’t watched the film, or liked it for that matter.
> 
> 7.5/ 10 so far for me, and a solid recommendation to fans of the fantasy subgenre. To paraphrase Alan Partridge, it’s the series LOTR Rings of Power could have been.


A mate of mine worked on this and I’m planning to watch it soon. I’ve heard good things so good to hear similar elsewhere and it’s not just people bullshitting my mate 

It sounds like a second season might be on the cards too


----------



## CNT36 (Dec 15, 2022)

I saw Batbarian in the cinema recently and enjoyed it but have


Spoiler



gangly limbs ever been scary


?


----------



## T & P (Dec 15, 2022)

CNT36 said:


> I saw Batbarian in the cinema recently and enjoyed it but have
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


In a way I was very glad it didn’t go in the direction it seemed to be heading,  when she discovers the secret dungeon rooms, because I thought it was going to be another ‘girl gets kidnapped and kept prisoner by psychotic rapist/ serial killer’ type film, and I just find those too unpleasant not to mention done to death by now.

But at the same time I was annoyed by Bill Skarsgård being killed off so early, because he’s such a great actor imo I’d happily watch a film of him painting his bathroom walls. Bit of a waste to cast him for such role


----------



## T & P (Dec 25, 2022)

Even if you don’t rate Star Wars at all, I would recommend to anyone even vaguely interested in the history of practical & visual effects in cinema to check out *Light and Magic.*

There have been plenty of snippets or one-off documentaries about the birth of Industrial Light & Magic, but this series is far more in-depth than anything that’s come before, and includes a lot of interesting facts I had not heard about. And a fair amount of human interest content from some of the ‘little guys’ at I L & M who were the real brains behind many of the innovations they brought upon. 

Makes you want to build plasticine figures and create a short film shot on your phone


----------



## magneze (Dec 25, 2022)

The Bear. Merits the reviews. Loved it. Especially the kids party episode.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 26, 2022)

magneze said:


> The Bear. Merits the reviews. Loved it. Especially the kids party episode.


I have said this before, but I hated it and it's hack writing. It was like it was trying hard to be thoughtful/clever/cool TV show, but without actual having any substance or depth. 
The kids party was a better episode, but a good example of why it wasn't great. Consequences. Nothing lasts. Writers don't seem to think beyond the one thing they want to achieve in each show. Characters argue/make decisions/ hold opinions just long enough for the writers main events to take place. Then that's it. Done. They go from A to B then reset. Attempts to have running arcs (like the guy learning to make the best donuts) are not convincing at all. The end of the series is the ultimate lazy fuck you.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 27, 2022)

editor said:


> Fucking hell Big Sky is a right load of old tosh. I grimly hung on for quite a few episodes until the plot because so absolutely ridiculous and unbelievable (in a bad way) I abandoned ship.


Binge watched 9 episodes yesterday , thought it was enjoyable tosh tbf , have read some of the books so was already familiar with the characters.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 27, 2022)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I have said this before, but I hated it and it's hack writing. It was like it was trying hard to be thoughtful/clever/cool TV show, but without actual having any substance or depth.
> The kids party was a better episode, but a good example of why it wasn't great. Consequences. Nothing lasts. Writers don't seem to think beyond the one thing they want to achieve in each show. Characters argue/make decisions/ hold opinions just long enough for the writers main events to take place. Then that's it. Done. They go from A to B then reset. Attempts to have running arcs (like the guy learning to make the best donuts) are not convincing at all. The end of the series is the ultimate lazy fuck you.



I liked it but then again I watched Glengarry Glen Ross for the first time recently and The Bear owes quite a bit to that film - shouting and swearing for starters,


----------



## Nivag (Jan 1, 2023)

T & P said:


> Even if you don’t rate Star Wars at all, I would recommend to anyone even vaguely interested in the history of practical & visual effects in cinema to check out *Light and Magic.*
> 
> There have been plenty of snippets or one-off documentaries about the birth of Industrial Light & Magic, but this series is far more in-depth than anything that’s come before, and includes a lot of interesting facts I had not heard about. And a fair amount of human interest content from some of the ‘little guys’ at I L & M who were the real brains behind many of the innovations they brought upon.
> 
> Makes you want to build plasticine figures and create a short film shot on your phone


Been really enjoying this, the old footage and stories are brilliant.
It was a suprise to me that Photoshop would be a small part of this story.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 1, 2023)

Atlanta season 4 
I think I'll watch all four seasons again and then cancel and go to Netflix for a month.


----------



## Chz (Jan 2, 2023)

T & P said:


> Even if you don’t rate Star Wars at all, I would recommend to anyone even vaguely interested in the history of practical & visual effects in cinema to check out *Light and Magic.*
> 
> There have been plenty of snippets or one-off documentaries about the birth of Industrial Light & Magic, but this series is far more in-depth than anything that’s come before, and includes a lot of interesting facts I had not heard about. And a fair amount of human interest content from some of the ‘little guys’ at I L & M who were the real brains behind many of the innovations they brought upon.
> 
> Makes you want to build plasticine figures and create a short film shot on your phone


Wanted to add that I've seen a lot of docs on effects, Star Wars, ILM, etc. and there's a huge amount of footage I've never seen. Really recommend it.


----------



## Epona (Jan 6, 2023)

Binge watching a few things at the moment as I think OH wants to drop the sub for a while to save money.

The Patient (2022 mini-series) - I absolutely loved this, it's completely my cup of tea psychological thriller/serial killer fare, plus I could watch Domhnall Gleeson recite the phone book and be entertained

The Dropout (2022 series) - dramatisation of the Elizabeth Holmes/Theranos fraud thing with Amanda Seyfried as Holmes and Naveen Andrews as Balwani - good cast and interesting/entertaining

The Menu (2022 film) - A bit formulaic and a bit gruesome but worth a watch if you like that sort of thing, Ralph Fiennes, Anya Taylor-Joy and Nicholas Hoult in the main roles


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 8, 2023)

T & P said:


> *Willow* is very watchable so far. Witty without being cheesy, and the right mixture of drama, action, comedy and pace. Doesn’t really matter if one hasn’t watched the film, or liked it for that matter.
> 
> 7.5/ 10 so far for me, and a solid recommendation to fans of the fantasy subgenre. To paraphrase Alan Partridge, it’s the series LOTR Rings of Power could have been.



aye chessy but aye watchable about 7 out of ten for me

few beers might of help with the viewing but worthy of a second season

better than the witcher orgin shite on netflix at least


----------



## Idaho (Monday at 11:56 AM)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I have said this before, but I hated it and it's hack writing. It was like it was trying hard to be thoughtful/clever/cool TV show, but without actual having any substance or depth.
> The kids party was a better episode, but a good example of why it wasn't great. Consequences. Nothing lasts. Writers don't seem to think beyond the one thing they want to achieve in each show. Characters argue/make decisions/ hold opinions just long enough for the writers main events to take place. Then that's it. Done. They go from A to B then reset. Attempts to have running arcs (like the guy learning to make the best donuts) are not convincing at all. The end of the series is the ultimate lazy fuck you.


I hardly watch any TV because 99% of it is shit. Occasionally I'm persuaded to try something, and usually I give up. However I thoroughly enjoyed this and think you are basically wrong in everything you say   

The characters and the acting were exceptional.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Monday at 1:37 PM)

Idaho said:


> The characters and the acting were exceptional.



Characters themselves and acting was fine, but the writing of them and how they were motivated to move around and fit neatly into where the script needed them to be was scooby doo level nonsense. The sections of dialogue and set ups to showcase 'top shelf acting' was try hard eye rollingly maddening.


----------



## Chz (Monday at 1:44 PM)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Characters themselves and acting was fine, but the writing of them and how they were motivated to move around and fit neatly into where the script needed them to be was scooby doo level nonsense. The sections of dialogue and set ups to showcase 'top shelf acting' was try hard eye rollingly maddening.


No, Death in Paradise is Scooby Doo. Because that's what we call it here - Scooby Doo for Grown-ups. 
And it's quite enjoyable as shut your brain off farce goes. (Though I always imagine the producers told them they were getting a new star from "a popular BBC sitcom" and they all dreamed of working with Sheridan Smith right up until Ralf fucking Little walked on set)

I liked The Bear, but I really don't get the fuss. It was good, that's about it. It's not the most amazing thing on telly this past year, it's probably not even the 10th most amazing thing on telly this year.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Monday at 1:53 PM)

Chz said:


> I liked The Bear, but I really don't get the fuss. It was good, that's about it. It's not the most amazing thing on telly this past year, it's probably not even the 10th most amazing thing on telly this year.


That's a good point. I mean I did watch all the way to the end, short and sweet episodes. Can't have been THAT bad. . . I just don't think it was anywhere near THAT good. Everyone is gushing over it, but the 'great acting/stage/arty' bits are so contrived and 'try hard' ("ooh, this ones for the awards") that it's almost like a comedy 'tropic thunder' parody of itself.


----------



## editor (Monday at 3:08 PM)

I'm unexpectedly enjoying the 'High Fidelity' series based on Nick Hornby's book.


----------



## sojourner (Monday at 3:31 PM)

We really loved the Banshees of Inisherin, and Nomadland.


----------



## T & P (Monday at 10:11 PM)

*The Menu* is a fucking brilliant watch. Highly recommended.


----------



## Ax^ (Monday at 10:20 PM)

ok so watched return to oz yesterday


how did they think this was suitable for young kids

not as bad a down or dogs but damn you would not put that in  a kids movie today


----------



## ruffneck23 (Monday at 10:24 PM)

T & P said:


> *The Menu* is a fucking brilliant watch. Highly recommended.


Watched it the other day, it's certainly different, I enjoyed it


----------



## metalguru (Monday at 10:24 PM)

I really liked the Bear because I found myself thinking a lot about the characters between each episode. That’s quite rare for me. It’s never going to live up to the over the top recommendations - but it is an excellent series.


----------



## Oldboy (Tuesday at 3:55 PM)

Just started watching Reservation Dogs, if the first episode is anything to go by, I'm going to enjoy this.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Tuesday at 7:51 PM)

BMF ( Black Mafia Family )

Just discovered it as season 2 has just started, it's about Detroit in the late 80's.

'Two brothers who rose from the decaying streets of southwest Detroit in the late 1980's and gave birth to one of the most influential crime families in the country.'

If you like Snowfall you should like this. Some great tunes too.


----------



## Part 2 (Thursday at 7:11 PM)

I thought The Menu was boring, just really weak.

Just watched the first episode of Mr Inbetween when ch looks like being very good. Less than 30 minutes an episode so could be quite a binge ahead.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Thursday at 7:53 PM)

Part 2 said:


> Just watched the first episode of Mr Inbetween when ch looks like being very good. Less than 30 minutes an episode so could be quite a binge ahead.


After reccos here, and having seen that short teaser video of bits of the first episode, I gave it a crack and loved it. Really tried to drag it out as long as possible, managed to make it last maybe a fortnight. 

Even if Scott Ryan never makes another show or movie, he'll have achieved true artistic excellence with this 👍


----------



## Part 2 (Thursday at 9:24 PM)

Just completed series one, good job ther other series have more episodes or I'd be tempted to have it finished by tomorrow.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Thursday at 10:37 PM)

I think that so many actor-directors agreed to take, and performed so strongly, in parts across all three seasons goes some way to indicate the quality of _Mr Inbetween_. For it to attract so many creative people - directors from across generations, and of varying levels from novice to veteran, but each one a teller of their own stories - in to perform on someone else's authored show speaks to the strength of the writing, the unfolding of the story, and the strength of the characters.

As well as Nash Edgerton's turn as a supremely dickish sibling, there's also David Michôd as a support group facilitator; Kieran Darcy-Smith as a bikie; Mirrah Foulkes as a journalist; Benedict Hardie, Clayton Jacobson, Jeremy Sims and Simon Lyndon as various shady characters; and even those with meatier parts such as Damon Herriman and Justin Rosniak have made their own films.


----------



## T & P (Thursday at 11:06 PM)

sojourner said:


> We really loved the Banshees of Inisherin, and Nomadland.


What kind of theme/ vibe is Banshees? Is it similar in tone to _In Bruges_, in which case I’m happy to give it a go any time? Or more of a poignant drama, in which case I need to be in the right mood?


----------



## sojourner (Friday at 11:24 AM)

T & P said:


> What kind of theme/ vibe is Banshees? Is it similar in tone to _In Bruges_, in which case I’m happy to give it a go any time? Or more of a poignant drama, in which case I need to be in the right mood?


It's very Irish, remote Irish, insular island-Irish. Fascinating story, a little poignancy, lots of humour, gorgeous cinematography. 

Not really like In Bruges, no.


----------



## Thora (Friday at 3:56 PM)

T & P said:


> What kind of theme/ vibe is Banshees? Is it similar in tone to _In Bruges_, in which case I’m happy to give it a go any time? Or more of a poignant drama, in which case I need to be in the right mood?


Sadly comic rather than a comedy.


----------



## Epona (Friday at 7:23 PM)

I had to watch parts of it with my hands over my eyes, which was unexpected.
I know it's the sort of thing that other people love and the critics loved it but honestly I only watched it til the end just to get it off my "continue watching" list.
Not really into the whole slow rural drama thing I think.


----------



## Thora (Friday at 7:24 PM)

Epona said:


> I had to watch parts of it with my hands over my eyes, which was unexpected.
> I know it's the sort of thing that other people love and the critics loved it but honestly I only watched it til the end just to get it off my "continue watching" list.


I would have left halfway through if we weren't seeing it at the cinema as Mr Thora's birthday choice.  But I'm actually glad I made it to the end.  Wouldn't watch again though.


----------



## tommers (Friday at 7:38 PM)

Part 2 said:


> Just completed series one, good job ther other series have more episodes or I'd be tempted to have it finished by tomorrow.


Was looking for something to watch last night and did the whole first series by lunchtime today. Absolutely cracking. Loved it. I like the low budget feel to it and the main actor is brilliant. Can't wait to watch the next two series.


----------



## Part 2 (Friday at 8:29 PM)

tommers said:


> Was looking for something to watch last night and did the whole first series by lunchtime today. Absolutely cracking. Loved it. I like the low budget feel to it and the main actor is brilliant. Can't wait to watch the next two series.


Just watched first six episodes of season 2, trying to ration it but it could be over before the weekend's out I reckon.

Anyone seen The Magician film it's based on?....@DaveCinzano


----------



## tommers (Friday at 9:06 PM)

Part 2 said:


> Just watched first six episodes of season 2, trying to ration it but it could be over before the weekend's out I reckon.
> 
> Anyone seen The Magician film it's based on?....@DaveCinzano


I found a whole thread on here, that has it in.


----------



## T & P (Yesterday at 7:29 PM)

Well, I tried to watch Banshees last night but for some glitchy reason the sound was completely out of sync with the images- a good couple of seconds, which made it impossible to watch the film. All other content on Disney+ was working fine, so the issue seems contained to the film.  Hopefully it'll fix itself soon


----------



## Orang Utan (Yesterday at 8:56 PM)

It’s a great film. Very entertaining and funny but also poignant. Dunno why people think it is slow. Is it cos there are no explosions or car chases in it?


----------



## T & P (Today at 12:22 AM)

Orang Utan said:


> It’s a great film. Very entertaining and funny but also poignant. Dunno why people think it is slow. Is it cos there are no explosions or car chases in it?


Haven’t seen it yet so obviously can’t comment, but that very criticism has been laid against The Pale Blue Eye, which in every other respect is a pretty decent film even if not a classic. I would have understood complaints about the running time, but the pace itself didn’t feel too slow at all to me. On the contrary, a faster pace would have done the film a disservice.

A bit like complaining The Silence of the Lambs is slow. Or Alien.


----------



## Part 2 (Today at 1:46 PM)

tommers said:


> I found a whole thread on here, that has it in.


Yea I found it on YouTube


----------



## Part 2 (31 minutes ago)

T & P said:


> What kind of theme/ vibe is Banshees? Is it similar in tone to _In Bruges_, in which case I’m happy to give it a go any time? Or more of a poignant drama, in which case I need to be in the right mood?



It's worth it for Barry Keoghan's performance alone. One of the best actors about I think.

I'd not known his story before but he's a care leaver, mum died when he was 11 and he ended up in Foster Care.


----------

